# Flamewar Grund Nr.1: Religion



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

Wie der Titel schon sagt: Warum ist Religion so ein Flamewar Brennpunkt? Es geht ja nur darum was andere denken und andere nicht! Das soll kein religiöser Thread sein, sondern um herauszufinden WARUM dass es immer gleich zum "Kampf" kommt. 
Ich meine, es ist doch egal ob man an Gott, Buddha,Allah oder an nichts glaubt!(Tut mir leid an die Leute deren Götter ich nicht kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) So etwas ist ja als ob man sich streitet, ob das weisse Haus wirklich weiss ist oder eher ein anderes Weiss. Das was hier in den Reli-Threads abgeht ist schon fast ein Krieg ziwschen verschiedenen Parteien. Ihr kämpft um etwas was noch nicht mal bewiesen ist, ob es ihn gibt oder nicht, es ist egal. Glauben ist stärker als alles andere. Die Leute die an die Götter glauben(wollte jetzt nicht alle nochmal aufzählen) können mit dem Glauben etwas anderes erreichen als die nichtgläubischen mit ihrem Glauben z.B. an die Physikalischen Gesetze! Der Katholike sagt: Wir werden alle sterben und in den Himmel kommen. Das nimmt ihm die Angst vor dem Tode. Der nichtgläubische sagt: Wir werden alle sterben was nützt es also sich davor zu fürchten, mach aus deinem Leben das beste. Das nimmt ihm auch die Angst. 
Eigentlich geht das alles aufs gleiche heraus: Gläubische fühlen sich wohl wenn sie ihren Glauben richtig ausführen können. Der Nichtgläubische haltet sich an die Realität(Dieser Satz soll nicht sagen Religion sei unrealistisch,sondern dass die Leute an die phsykalischen und psychischen Gesetze glauben. ) und fühlen sich so wohl. Ich als Nichtgläubischer repsektiere trotzdem den Glauben anderer. Es kommt alles aus einem Punkt: Der psychische Wohlstand!

Und nun frage ich euch: Warum zum Teufel müsst ihr euch streiten, obwohl ihr alle das gleiche bezweckt?

Freue mich auf Antworten. An diesem Thread soll nichts flamerisches dran sein, nein ich euch mal vor Augen führen über was ihr da streitet! Und ich habe keine Lust dazu dass der Thread geschlossen wird weil ihr wieder euch die Köpfe einschlagen müsst!


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Weil Menschen sich gerne streiten, egal ob es um Musik, Religion, Autos oder sonst etwas geht... jeder hat seine Meinung und ein Großteil der Menschen kann im Normalfall nicht die Meinung des anderen einfach so stehen lassen und kontert. Streit entsteht, Flames entstehen.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Ich moechte mal anmerken, dass ich auch absolut nicht verstehe, warum sich die ganzen Atheisten so viel muehe machen, hier zu beweisen dass es keinen Gott gibt und dass alle hoffnungen vergebens sind.
Ich will ja auch keinem Meinen Glauben aufzwingen, ich erzaehle nur von meinem Eigenen.
Aber das ist genau das selbe wie mit Leuten, die sich aufregen wenn sie jemanden sehen der Gluecklich ist und dann herumstaenkern.


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

Ich will hier niemanden aufzwingen nicht an Gott zu glauben. Ich respektiere andere Religionen! Aber ich glaube auch ein bisschen an die schwarze/weisse Magie...

Wer ezwas glaubt solls glauben, mich geht es ja nichts an.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will hier niemanden aufzwingen nicht an Gott zu glauben. Ich respektiere andere Religionen!



dich hab ich auch nicht gemeint^^ Aber du hast ja wahrscheinlich in den anderen Threads es auch mitbekommen..


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> dich hab ich auch nicht gemeint^^ Aber du hast ja wahrscheinlich in den anderen Threads es auch mitbekommen..



Ja habs mitbekommen, das ist einer der Hauptgründe dieses Threads, und ich wollte ja nur sagen wie ich dazu stehe.^^


----------



## Lillyan (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich moechte mal anmerken, dass ich auch absolut nicht verstehe, warum sich die ganzen Atheisten so viel muehe machen, hier zu beweisen dass es keinen Gott gibt und dass alle hoffnungen vergebens sind.


Das sind Diskussionen halt. Jemand hat eine Meinung und versucht diese mit Belegen, Meinungen, Zitaten oder Fakten zu bestärken, das versucht der Atheist genau wie der Gläubige... da jetzt einer Seite den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben ist da sehr kleinkariert.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das sind Diskussionen halt. Jemand hat eine Meinung und versucht diese mit Belegen, Meinungen, Zitaten oder Fakten zu bestärken, das versucht der Atheist genau wie der Gläubige... da jetzt einer Seite den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben ist da sehr kleinkariert.



Das hab ich nicht gemeint.
Ich meine eher die art und weise, sich darueber zu beschweren, dass Leute an Gott glauben.
Da wird man immer wieder so schoen niedergemacht, als Mensch von vorgestern abgestempelt und als Sektant beschimpft.
Und jetzt sag bitte nicht das waere normal/Glaeubige verhalten sich genauso.
Erstens gibt es hier sowieso fast Keinen mehr, der zu seinem Glauben steht sondern fast nur die ach so coolen "modernen" Leute, die auf Religion abwertend hinabblicken
und Zweitens wurde den Atheisten hier nie vorgeworfen, dass sie nicht an Gott glauben, dass es dumm ist und dass nur Idioten nicht an Gott glauben.
Umgekehrt? Immer wieder.


----------



## Lillyan (28. März 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich Dinge lese wie "Ich bemitleide Menschen die nicht an Gott glauben, da sie in der Hölle landen" kann ich verstehen, dass man da schon ein wenig rüder reagiert. Wie gesagt, da geben sich beide "Seiten" nichts.


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich Dinge lese wie "Ich bemitleide Menschen die nicht an Gott glauben, da sie in der Hölle landen"



Wo hast du so etwas gelesen?

Ansonsten /sign @ dragon.


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wo hast du so etwas gelesen?
> 
> Ansonsten /sign @ dragon.



Das hat glaub der letzte im Reli Thread von sich gegeben...

Edit: Ich will das jetzt nicht gegen euch verwenden aber... das ist absurd, warum soll ich für etwas leiden, das mir nicht bewiesen wurde? Der letzte der sowas zu mir sagte hat ein "na und? dann erobere ich sie halt und mach sie zum Paradies" an den Kopf geworfen bekommen. Ich meine, sowas wäre unmoralisch und Gott soll ja die Moral in Person sein...


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> Alles aberglaube und schrott. Die Kirche ist nur dazu da um den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und wurde wohl mal von einer Gruppe betrunkener gegründet.


Das ist mal ein beispiel, was ich meinte.  [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ZItat von Qonix aus einem aelteren Thread (Mittlerweile geschlossen)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Viel TIefer kann das Diskussionsniveau auch nicht sinken, oder?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]An Reflox:[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dass kann ich auch verstehen. Manchmal erscheinen solche aussagen auch etwas herabblickend, doch ich denke nicht dass sie so gemeint waren.[/font]


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

Das Problem, dass es oft in einem Flamewar oder Streit endet ist, dass hier die Beweislast von beiden Seiten nicht richtig erfüllt werden kann, da Partei A sich auf ein (wenn auch teilweise sehr gutes) altes, überliefertes Buch stützt und Partei B das ganze mit einem (ganz banal ausgedrückt) "Pics or it didn't happen" "kontern" kann, Partei A sich nun hintergangen fühlt und ebenfalls Fakten verlangt, die !direkt! gegen eine mögliche Existenz einer höheren Macht (ich mag das Wort Gott nicht so sehr, es wird zuviel Schindluder damit getrieben) was Partei B wiederum nicht explizit beweisen kann, wenn jetzt Partei A oder B sich nicht an Diskussionsgrundlagen hält gibt es den Zündfunken, Bombe platzt, Niveau sinkt, "Deine Mudder" folgt, Flamewar perfekt, gewesen ist es am Schluss niemand, weil man hat ja von anfang an schon "gegeneinander" Diskutiert.

@dragon: von mir aus darf auch jeder Glauben was er möchte, ein Glauben stützt den Menschen in seinen Taten und gibt ihm Halt in schwierigen Zeiten, allerdings sind !bestimmte! Dinge in den meisten Religionen überholt und nicht mehr auf unsere Gesellschaft anwendbar, meiner Meinung nach z.B. das Zölibat und den ewigen Krieg gegen die Verhütung, sowie viele andere Dinge, in allen möglichen Religionen, deren Aufzählung die Kapazität meines Postes sprengen würde und ihn zu einer kritischen Wall of Text machen würde, dank Argumente, Gegenargumente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und nicht nur Atheisten versuchen immerwieder Beweise GEGEN eine höhere Macht zu finden, auch viele Religionen liefern immer wieder neue "Beweise" FÜR selbige Macht (siehe Wunder),
 manche Verfolgen Ketzer auch heutzutage noch mit Todesstrafen, Exil und Ausgliederung aus der Gesellschaft, aber wie immer darf man hier auf keinen Falle alle in einen Topf werfen.


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das hat glaub der letzte im Reli Thread von sich gegeben...



Na gut, das hab ich nicht mitbekommen. Das ist natürlich kompletter Schwachsinn und da muss ich Lilly auch zustimmen: Ich würd ebenfalls zurückstinkern.

Da haben beide "Seiten" wirklich irgendwo falsch angefangen. So lange es diese Leute gibt, die keine Ahnung von anderen bzw. sogar ihrer eigenen Religion haben und sich dann trozdem in diese Diskussion einbringen, hat das natürlich wenig Sinn.

Eigene Meinung ist ja schön und gut, aber dabei sollte man es belassen. Man muss sich ja nicht gleich als Idiot outen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht gemeint.
> Ich meine eher die art und weise, sich darueber zu beschweren, dass Leute an Gott glauben.
> Da wird man immer wieder so schoen niedergemacht, als Mensch von vorgestern abgestempelt und als Sektant beschimpft.
> Und jetzt sag bitte nicht das waere normal/Glaeubige verhalten sich genauso.
> ...



Auch einige Gläubige hier in der Community verhalten sich so. Die beiden Parteien sind in solchen Sachen fast gleich...


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Das ist mal ein beispiel, was ich meinte. ZItat von Qonix aus einem aelteren Thread (Mittlerweile geschlossen)Viel TIefer kann das Diskussionsniveau auch nicht sinken, oder?[/font]



Ja das ist ein sehr tiefes niveau. Aber bei uns in der Gemeinde hat die Kirche auch Geld verlangt für ein Heftchen dass man all 2 Monate bekam ohne dass man es wollte/abonniert hat! So etwas hat auch nichts mehr mit Glaube zu tun! Ich bin auch nur Atheist weil ich Beweise gesucht habe und keine fand. Wenn mir endgültig das Gegenteil bewiesen werden kann, werde ich vermutlich auch wieder gläubisch sein. Ich selbst habe als ich an Gott geglaubt habe, immer gedacht: Wir sind nur Versuchskaninchen, so viel Leid kann es nicht geben. Gott kann so etwas nicht zulassen. Das hat mich vermutlich auch zum Atheismus bewegegt...

Manche Kirchen missbrauchen den Glauben, und das ist für mich unterste Schublade.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein sehr tiefes niveau. Aber bei uns in der Gemeinde hat die Kirche auch Geld verlangt für ein Heftchen dass man all 2 Monate bekam ohne dass man es wollte/abonniert hat!



Ich find soetwas auch immer richtig schlimm.
Aber das wuerde ich dann als Missbrauch von Gottes Namen fuer Personliche Zwecke bezeichnen, und das hat mit dem Glauben nichts zu tun!
Ach ich sehe du hast gerade das selbe dazueditiert^^


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich find soetwas auch immer richtig schlimm.
> Aber das wuerde ich dann als Missbrauch von Gottes Namen fuer Personliche Zwecke bezeichnen, und das hat mit dem Glauben nichts zu tun!
> Ach ich sehe du hast gerade das selbe dazueditiert^^



 Unserer Priester/Pfarrer war für mich Glauben in Person: Er wollte keine strengen Gottesdienste sondern er kleidete alles in Humor und etwas das ich nicht beschreiben kann und es dazu editieren werde^^. Auch das Wort Gottesdienst fand er abscheulich denn er sagt, das Wort sei soviel als ob wir ihm helfen sollten nicht er uns.

Edit: warst doch schneller^^


----------



## spectrumizer (28. März 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt: Warum ist Religion so ein Flamewar Brennpunkt? Es geht ja nur darum was andere denken und andere nicht! Das soll kein religiöser Thread sein, sondern um herauszufinden WARUM dass es immer gleich zum "Kampf" kommt.


Zum einen, weil es zur Natur des Menschen gehört, zu streiten. Und zum anderen hat hier jemand im Forum einen lustigen Spruch in der Signatur: "Religionskriege sind die Streitereien der Erwachsenen darüber, wer den besseren imaginären Freund hat." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein sehr tiefes niveau. Aber bei uns in der Gemeinde hat die Kirche auch Geld verlangt für ein Heftchen dass man all 2 Monate bekam ohne dass man es wollte/abonniert hat!



Kenn ich auch nur zu gut, aber zu sagen, dass die komplette katholische Kirche so was macht ist auch falsch. Genau wie mit den Missbrauchsvorfällen. Ihr glaubt garnicht, was ich mir von einigen Leuten in der Schule anhören musste. Das auf einem Gymnasium und in der Oberstufe. Die Sprüche würden hier wohl die Netiquette sprengen und ich will dieses Beispiel natürlich auch nicht mit dem Verhalten der Community vergleichen.


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Zum einen, weil es zur Natur des Menschen gehört, zu streiten. Und zum anderen hat hier jemand im Forum einen lustigen Spruch in der Signatur: "Religionskriege sind die Streitereien der Erwachsenen darüber, wer den besseren *imaginären Freund* hat."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ouh ich sehe das gibt ein Flamemunition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Religionskriege sind die Streitereien der Erwachsenen darüber, wer den besseren imaginären Freund hat."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube du hast das Thema verpasst.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Einfach nicht darauf eingehen, wir wollen ja nicht eine flamewar starten sondern halbwegs niveauvoll diskutieren.


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Einfach nicht darauf eingehen, wir wollen ja nicht eine flamewar starten sondern halbwegs niveauvoll diskutieren.



Ich muss sagen, es wundert mich dass das hier nicht schon längst ein Schlachtfeld geworden ist...

@Ykon Für viele Leute wird die Religion Mittel zum Zweck, und der Zweck ist meist nichts gutes. Da sieht man es, denn sogar Priester lassen sich davon verführen. Es ist schlimm, wenn man einer der höheren in einem Glaubenskreis spielt und seine Prinzipien dann so grundlegend verrät.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, es wundert mich dass das hier nicht schon längst ein Schlachtfeld geworden ist...
> 
> @Ykon Für viele Leute wird die Religion Mittel zum Zweck, und der Zweck ist meist nichts gutes. Da sieht man es, denn sogar Priester lassen sich davon verführen. Es ist schlimm, wenn man einer der höheren in einem Glaubenskreis spielt und seine Prinzipien dann so grundlegend verrät.



Wie ich schon mehrmals sagte, Religion bleibt immer ein Vorwand, eine "Ausrede" fuer die Verbrechen, aber es ist nur im seltensten Falle der Grund (Damit mein ich nur das Christentum, es ist leider nicht in allen Religionen so)


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

Solange sich jeder aufs wesentliche Konzentriert und sich ein wenig an allgemeine Diskussionsregeln hält, kann man sowohl über Politik als auch über Religion vernünftig unterhalten, sobald
einer über die Strenge schlägt ist alles im Eimer und ich glaube wir haben Glück und Sonntag Nachmittag treffen sich nur die "Vernünftigen" zur Diskussion im Buffed Forum (zumindest in diesem Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon mehrmals sagte, Religion bleibt immer ein Vorwand, eine "Ausrede" fuer die Verbrechen, aber es ist nur im seltensten Falle der Grund (Damit mein ich nur das Christentum, *es ist leider nicht in allen Religionen so*)



Was meinst du damit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mir ist noch was eingefallen, was jmd. mal im Religions-Unterricht gesagt hat:

Zeus,Hades und Poseidon teilen Sich Himmel&Erde, Die unterwelt und das Wasser.

Was ist wenn es mit Gott,Buddha & Co. auch so ist, nur mit Teilen der Erde?


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

Jap, das wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die Religion als Ausrede oder als Grund für Taten benutzt wird ist in meinen Augen gleichbleibend Schlimm und nur weil es wirklich alle machen, sowohl manche Gläubige als auch manche Atheisten gilt hier nicht
"der Zweck heiligt die Mittel", Ob ich sage "Ich habe für meine Religion dieses Buch geschrieben, das ihr kaufen müsst", nachdem ich "Angeklagt" werde, oder im vorhinein macht es nicht besser, wenn ich muss, ist es eine Vorschrift, die nirgends in meinem Glauben verankert gelehrt wird.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier wird immer wieder gesagt, welche verbrechen im namen Gottes es gibt (Kreuzzuege mal als beispiel)
Aber die Kreuzzuege waren im Grunde genommen ein versuch, die Schaetze zu erobern, und der gemein Poebel wurde nur auf diese Weise ausgenutzt - ihm wurde eingeredet es waere Gottes wille, die Heilige stadt zu erobern.


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hier wird immer wieder gesagt, welche verbrechen im namen Gottes es gibt (Kreuzzuege mal als beispiel)
> Aber die Kreuzzuege waren im Grunde genommen ein versuch, die Schaetze zu erobern, und der gemein Poebel wurde nur auf diese Weise ausgenutzt - ihm wurde eingeredet es waere Gottes wille, die Heilige stadt zu erobern.



Nein ich meine: "Leider ist es nicht in allen Religionen so"


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Ykon Für viele Leute wird die Religion Mittel zum Zweck, und der Zweck ist meist nichts gutes. Da sieht man es, denn sogar Priester lassen sich davon verführen. Es ist schlimm, wenn man einer der höheren in einem Glaubenskreis spielt und seine Prinzipien dann so grundlegend verrät.



Natürlich ist das so, ich habe ja auch nichts anderes gesagt. Allerdings soll es durch solche Vorfälle nicht dazu kommen, dass der Christentum deswegen schlecht sei. Die Kirche selbst ist selbst auch immer erschüttert, wenn solche Vorfälle ans Tageslicht kommen. Was ich aber am allerschlimmsten finde, ist dass sich der Papst himself erst vor einer Woche (!!!) zu den Missbrauchsvorfällen geäußert hat.



Reflox schrieb:


> Edit: Mir ist noch was eingefallen, was jmd. mal im Religions-Unterricht gesagt hat:
> Zeus,Hades und Poseidon teilen Sich Himmel&Erde, Die unterwelt und das Wasser.
> Was ist wenn es mit Gott,Buddha & Co. auch so ist, nur mit Teilen der Erde?



Das dürfte wohl keinen Sinn ergeben. Ich denke früher glaubten die Griechen an alle Götter, also auch an ihre Schaffensbereiche. Heutzutage ist das natürlich etwas anders, da es verschiedene Religionen mit verschiedenen Glauben sind.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. März 2010)

Religion und damit auch der Glaube an eine höhere Macht, verliert immer mehr an Bedeutung.
Gerade junge Menschen wachsen immer seltener unter dem Einfluss und der Erziehung als Gläubige auf.
Sprich Atheisten werden durchschnittlich immer jünger und in Zeiten der Anonymität im Internet geht so ein Flamewar schnell los.

Ich misch mich da auch gerne ein, einfach weil es Spaß macht. (Antwort Nr. 1 hat es ja schon gesagt)
Für die meissten Atheisten sind Gläubige einfach dumme Menschen und wenn die das auchnoch offen sagen/zeigen, dann stürzt man sich da natürlich drauf.

Ich persönlich akzeptiere den Glauben anderer, aber wenn sie ihn äußern, müssen sie mit Kritik rechnen und sich dann nicht beschweren.
Es gibt in diesem Forum eine gewisse "starkgläubige" Person, die in jedem zweiten seiner Posts irgendwie mit seinem Glauben anfängt.
Das nervt uns Atheisten völlig und so reagieren wir dann eben auch.
Oftmals klingt sowas auch selbstgefällig und als würden sich diejenigen besser fühlen als die, die nicht an eine höhere Macht glauben.


Ich persönlich möchte noch etwas in den Raum werfen.
Darwins Theorie konnte nie widerlegt werden und wurde durch weitere Untersuchungen sogar unterstützt und gefestigt. Etwas besseres kann einer Theorie nicht passieren.
Die Theorie von Gott, der die Welt erschaffen hat ... ja ... denkt Euch den Rest.^^

Jedenfalls muss man es so sehen, dass sich die meissten angegriffen fühlen, wenn sie mit etwas konfrontiert werden, mit dem sie nichts zu tun haben wollen, bzw. das sie nicht hören wollen.
Einfache menschliche Reaktion.


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das so, ich habe ja auch nichts anderes gesagt. Allerdings soll es durch solche Vorfälle nicht dazu kommen, dass der Christentum deswegen schlecht sei. Die Kirche selbst ist selbst auch immer erschüttert, wenn solche Vorfälle ans Tageslicht kommen. Was ich aber am allerschlimmsten finde, ist dass sich der Papst himself erst vor einer Woche (!!!) zu den Missbrauchsvorfällen geäußert hat.



Ich will hier niemanden angreif aber: Der jetztige Papst scheint mir mehr SCHEINheilig zu sein als heilig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nein ich meine: "Leider ist es nicht in allen Religionen so"



Soweit ich weiss gibt es religionen in denen ja Morde als Akzeptables Mittel zur bestrafung an Unglauebigen ist... 

An Bloodletting:
Es gibt immer wieder gegenargumente Gegenueber der Darwin-Theorie.
Allerdings muesstest du dich dafuer mit Literatur befassen, die ich hier nicht wiedergeben kann, weil ich vielleicht selber noch nicht klug genug bin, um alles richtig zu verstehen und weiterzusagen.


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss gibt es religionen in denen ja Morde als Akzeptables Mittel zur bestrafung an Unglauebigen ist...



Ist es nicht im Islam so, dass ungläubige ermordet werden? Wenn ich mich irre, belehrt mich bitte. Ich hab das nur so aus den Medien verstanden.


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Jedenfalls muss man es so sehen, dass sich die meissten angegriffen fühlen, wenn sie mit etwas konfrontiert werden, mit dem sie nichts zu tun haben wollen, bzw. das sie nicht hören wollen.
> Einfache menschliche Reaktion.



Bam Blood hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, wobei ich hier noch was anfügen muss um die zu erklären was ich meine damit:

A und B diskutieren Niveauvoll über (in diesem Beispiel passend^^) Religion
A und B führen Argumente, Gegenargumente, Fakten und Beispiele auf
C kommt zufällig um die Ecke
A und B sind vertieft und grüssen kurz C
C will sich einklinken
A und B geben kurzes Review
C hat (springender Punkt) kein Interesse an der Diskussion, klinkt sich aber trotzdem ein
A und B bringen gegeneinander Argumente etc. vor
C fängt an zu lachen und entgegnet mit: "So einen Blödsinn hab ich noch nie gehört" (fällt was auf?)
A und B versuchen die Konversation in eine bessere Richtung zu lenken und fragen nach Argumenten
C lacht weiter und entgegnet mit: "Ne du, vor euch zwei Knallköpfen muss ich mich nicht rechtfertigen, IHR glaubt an x"
und jetzt geht es bergab, er hat kein Interesse, durch von mir nicht nennbare Faktoren bleibt er aber "im" Thema, fühlt sich
angegriffen und reagiert falsch mit aggressiven Antworten, welche das Niveau und die Diskussion zerstört.

Alles durch den Schritt: Ich will es nicht hören, ich bin sowieso im recht und ihr habt keine Ahnung
Wenn man sich aus einer Diskussion raushält, die einen nicht Interessiert oder die das eigene 
Potential Ruhe zu bewahren überschreitet, laufen 70% aller Diskussionen friedfertig ab (30% können durch Fehler beider Seiten ruiniert werden, aber auch wieder gerettet)


P.s.: Für die Prozentangaben übernehme ich keine Haftung, spiegelt nur die Erfahrung wieder, mit jeglichen Diskussionen, die ich bereits geführt habe und das waren schon
ein paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Churchill:" Vertraue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Reflox: Was wir aus den Medien hören ist grauzone, es gibt Bereiche, da ist es sehr wohl so, gibt aber auch andere, der Islam ist eine grosse Religion, alles zu verallgemeinern wäre Falsch, da
wir zuwenig Wissen darüber haben und deshalb bitte mit solchen Aussagen Vorsichtig sein, es sind Aussagen, die Diskussionen Vernichten und Kriege den Weg ebnen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






(dies soll kein "Angriff" sein, ich vertraue nur den Medien nicht soweit solch eine Aussage als richtig darzustellen, da sie sehr verletzend gegenüber Gläubigen der Religion sein kann)


----------



## nemø (28. März 2010)

Ich glaube nicht an Gott oder eine höhere Kraft, wird mich auch nie jemand von überzeugen, aber ich akzeptiere, dass andere Menschen glauben und ich lass sie auch.
Leute, die meinen "hey look at me, im the mighty atheist and i pwn everyone in religion, coz it sux" find ich nerfig und dumm, dass beweist nur, dass sie Angst haben, etwas falsch zu machen.

Hat Blizzard die rechte an den Titanen, Elune und dem heiligen Licht? Wenn nein, wer hilft mir, eine Merchendise-religion zu eröffnen ?


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> *1)*Ich persönlich akzeptiere den Glauben anderer, aber wenn sie ihn äußern, müssen sie mit Kritik rechnen und sich dann nicht beschweren.
> Es gibt in diesem Forum eine gewisse "starkgläubige" Person, die in jedem zweiten seiner Posts irgendwie mit seinem Glauben anfängt.
> Das nervt uns Atheisten völlig und so reagieren wir dann eben auch.
> Oftmals klingt sowas auch selbstgefällig und als würden sich diejenigen besser fühlen als die, die nicht an eine höhere Macht glauben.
> ...



1) Ich weiß wen du meinst. Und selbst als gläubiger Christ darf ich sagen: Mir geht er auch auf den Sack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) Wer die Bibel wörtlich nimmt, hat bereits verloren. Zum Glück gibt es so was wie Theologen. Wir entstanden auch nicht alle aus Adam und Eva, Noah hat wohl schlecht ALLE Tiere auf ein großes Boot bekommen und die Offenbarung des Johannes ist zum Glück auch nicht eingetroffen.

3) So ist eben nicht. Man fühlt sich angegriffen, wenn man auch angegriffen wird. Bei dir bleib ich doch auch sachlich, oder? Bislang ist der Thread ebenfalls sachlich geblieben und das bleibt auch so, so lange hier niemand jemanden angreift. ;>


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> [...] den Titanen,[...]



Die gibts schon, zwar in der griechischen Mythologie. die bekanntesten sind Kronos,Uranos und Gaia. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 	Loken, Thorim und Freya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich persönlich akzeptiere den Glauben anderer, aber wenn sie ihn äußern, müssen sie mit Kritik rechnen und sich dann nicht beschweren.
> Es gibt in diesem Forum eine gewisse "starkgläubige" Person, die in jedem zweiten seiner Posts irgendwie mit seinem Glauben anfängt.
> Das nervt uns Atheisten völlig und so reagieren wir dann eben auch.
> Oftmals klingt sowas auch selbstgefällig und als würden sich diejenigen besser fühlen als die, die nicht an eine höhere Macht glauben.


/sign und so



dragon1 schrieb:


> An Bloodletting:
> Es gibt immer wieder gegenargumente Gegenueber der Darwin-Theorie.
> Allerdings muesstest du dich dafuer mit Literatur befassen, die ich hier nicht wiedergeben kann, weil ich vielleicht selber noch nicht klug genug bin, um alles richtig zu verstehen und weiterzusagen.



Die Theorie spricht aber für sich und klingt weitaus realistischer, als dass uns ein übernatürliches Wesen erschaffen hat. Die Theorie von Darwin entspricht, auch wenn wir es nie wirklich beweisen können, wohl der vollkommenen Realität. Zumindest kann sie auch in ein paar Punkten bewiesen werden, wenn auch nicht vollständig.


----------



## nemø (28. März 2010)

Viele der "unteren" Titanen, bzw deren Wächter lassen sich auch in der germanischen Mythik ansiedlen--> Freya Thor etc.


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Alles was jetzt folgt, ist meine Meinung und auf keinen User bezogen, bzw dessen was vllt jemand gesagt hat:
Eigentlich bin ich blöde, hier wieder was zu schreiben, weil mir eh wieder nen Mod ne Verwarnung gibt..

Was mir noch ziemlich im Kopf steckt, ist die Beerdigung meines Großvaters.
Er selber war streng gläubig und hat Kraft aus seinem Glauben genommen und hat den Tod wohl "schöner" entgegengenommen.
Es tat mir Leid für meinen Großvater, als ich die Kirche verlassen habe (aber ich habe mich für eine andere Verabschiedung entschlossen)
immer und immer wieder faselte der Pfarrer/Priester/whatever.. ein Satz/Gebet bei Nr15 hab ich aufgehört zu zählen und bin gegangen.
Ich dachte nur an eine Gehirnwäsche und Sektengebrabbel.

Die Kirche ist für mich einfach Wirtschaft. Die machen Geld ohne ende und fühlen sich gut dabei.
Der Pabst ist so ein unglaublich dummer Mensch (Kondome?Pfui!) und scheinheilig wie sonst was..

Mir gehen die "Regeln" auf den Sack und sind für mich vollkommen unverständlich.
"Wie? Du hast Frauen vergewaltigt? Dann bete mal 2x das Vater unser und du bist clean, mach nur weiter.."

Könnte noch ewig weitermachen,aber das wars jetzt erstmal zur Katholischen Kirche,.. kann mir keine Verwarnung mehr leisten. 

Der dicke Glatzkopf..wohl ein Vertreter der "besten" Relegion. Wird wohl das friedfertigste überhaupt sein. 
Zeige den Anhängern trotzdem den Vogel, weil..ist das Leben nicht zum leben da?


Ich selber bin Agnostiker, lebe wohl aber am meisten in richtung des Satanismus (aber nein, ich glaube nicht an einen Satan und nein, ich würde mich nie als Satanist bezeichnen).
Ich nehme dieses Leben wahr, in DIESEM Leben muss ich mein bestes geben, muss mir ein schönes Leben aufbauen.
Ich arbeite nicht darauf hin, um in ein Paradies zu kommen, welches es realistisch gesehen einfach nicht geben kann.
Das Leben, was wir im hier und jetzt haben, muss einfach genutzt werden.


Edit:
Grund warum ich flame ist schlichtweg der -> für mich ist es unverständlich, warum man Mördern, Vergewaltigern (schaut euch mal die ganzen braven Pfarrer an..) und sonstigen Abschaum, vergeben kann.
Und wie Blood schon meinte..es ist so unfassbar nervig, wenn einer versucht mir seinen Gott unter die Nase zu schmieren.


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

Nordend ist beinahe komplett an die germanische Mythologie angelehnt :>

Niffelheim
Jormungar
Yggdrasil
die Frosterben

alles Dinge die in der Edda vorkommen^^

(und nein ich bin nicht wie viele annehmen, ein Nazi, weil ich die Edda lese, ich interessiere mich für alte Götter Sagen, griechische, römische und auch nordische Mythologie sind wunderbar zu lesen und wirklich böse gesagt und für das möchte ich mich direkt entschuldigen^^ spannender als die Bibel, dafür hat diese einen höheren Teil an Dingen, die man machen sollte um das Leben für alle besser zu gestalten)


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Alles was jetzt folgt, ist meine Meinung und auf keinen User bezogen, bzw dessen was vllt jemand gesagt hat:
> Eigentlich bin ich blöde, hier wieder was zu schreiben, weil mir eh wieder nen Mod ne Verwarnung gibt..
> 
> Was mir noch ziemlich im Kopf steckt, ist die Beerdigung meines Großvaters.
> ...


Alles schoen und gut...aber dein ton ist auch unter aller sau. Hast du nie gelernt, dich normal auszudruecken?
Vogel zeigen, dicker glatzkopf, Gebrabbel...


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Sowas musste ja kommen..
Ich hab mich ja wohl diesmal echt freundlich ausgedrückt..
Und der "dicke Glatzkopf" war ja sogar "liebevoll" gesagt, also spiel dich nicht so auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Grund warum ich flame ist schlichtweg der -> für mich ist es unverständlich, warum man Mördern, Vergewaltigern (schaut euch mal die ganzen braven Pfarrer an..) und sonstigen Abschaum, vergeben kann.
> Und wie Blood schon meinte..es ist so unfassbar nervig, wenn einer versucht mir seinen Gott unter die Nase zu schmieren.



Nein, man muss ja Rache bekommen...
Wenn man Beichtet, ist das ein Gebet an Gott, dass er dir hilft dich zu bessern. Es ist kein "Abkaufen" der Schuld. 
Und das mit dem Pfarrern...darauf geh ich einfach nicht ein. Das hat soviel mit Religion zu tun, wie Amerika mit Friedensbemuehungen.


Auf jeden Fall kann man sich gepflegter ausdruecken...


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> [...] ich interessiere mich für alte Götter Sagen, griechische, römische und auch nordische Mythologie [...]



Das soll jetzt keine Werbung oder so sein, aber Age of Mythology wär bestimmt ein gutes Spiel für dich, da dreht es sich um die ägyptische nordisch und griechische Mythologie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nochmal zum Thema:

Manowar ein kleines bisschen muss ich dir Recht geben, bei der Beerdigung meines Grossvaters. 20min hat der Priester geredet, das meiste waren wiederholungen. Und an dem grössten Fenster der Kirche war ein Bild Gottes und er kuckte SEHR wütend und zornig. (so habe ich es empfunden) Doch sonst muss ich dir sagen, dass du auf dem besten weg eines Krieges bist!


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nein, man muss ja Rache bekommen...




Mir hat es sehr geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Reflox schrieb:


> Doch sonst muss ich dir sagen, dass du auf dem besten weg eines Krieges bist!



Keine Angst, ich habe nur meine Meinung geschrieben und halte mich aus der weiteren Diskussion raus, dafür hab ich zu viel Hass in der Richtung in mir.


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

@ Mano

Obwohl du nicht sehr sachlich warst, versuch ich es trozdem mal zu sein...


Beichten haben seine Grenzen und hättest du eine leiseste Ahnung davon, würdest du es wissen.

Wenn dir "Regeln" auf den Sack gehen, kannst du ja ein paar nennen. Ich persönlich habe keine Regeln, die mich irgendwie im Leben einschränken. Oder meinst du etwa die 10 Gebote?

Du könntest garantiert eben nicht so weiter machen, da dir einfach die Ahnung fehlt.

Und wie lebt man denn als Satanist, wenn man an keinen Satan glaubt und sich selbst nie so bezeichnen würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> @ Mano
> 
> Obwohl du nicht sehr sachlich warst, versuch ich es trozdem mal zu sein...
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurator (28. März 2010)

So, ich klinke mich auch in die Diskussion ein. Zuerst einmal, dass alle Fronten gleich von Beginn her geklärt sind. Ja, ich glaube an Gott, sowie seinen Sohn Jesus etc... Jetzt aber zum eigentlien Topic. Wieso immer geflamed wird?
Das grösste Problem in meinen Augen ist, dass man gegen Zerrbilder kämpft. Es sind Leute gegen den Gott, weil sie von Christen enttäuscht worden sind. Viele Sachen, welche Atheisten zum Beispiel an der Kirche kritisieren sind ja auch wirklich schlecht und wurden zweckentfremdet. Genau da passiert eben der grösste Fehler. Man schliesst aus seiner Erfahrung, welche sowohl positiv als auch negativ sein kann, auf die Lehre die dahinter steht. Dabei wird übersehen, dass diese Menschen, welche sich sicherlich Christ nennen, eigentlich gar nichts mehr mit dem Glauben zu tun haben, wie er von der Bibel her gelerhrt wird. So wird gegen Dinge gekämpft, welche eigentlich mit dem Glauben gar nichts zu tun haben. Schon haben wir den schönsten Krieg im Gange.
Dies kann nur umgangen werden, in dem man sich objektiv, so gut wie es halt geht, mit der Lehre des anderen beschäftigt. Solange dies nicht geschieht prügelt man auf andere ein, wegen Gründen, welche diese ja nicht einmal selber gut heissen.
Der Witz ist, dass dies alles noch im Namen der Toleranz geschieht. Den Gläubigen wird vorgeworfen, dass sie endlich tolerant sein sollen. Dass alleine dieser Vorwurf von Intoleranz getränkt ist wird häufig nicht einmal bemerkt. Jeder, welcher sich für Toleranz einsetzt, kann am Ende gar keine Meinung mehr Konsequent vertreten.
Das Thema der Vergebung ist dann wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte und würde denke ich einmal den Rahmen diese Threads hier sprengen. Hier wird aber auch deutlich, dass ganz krasse Zerrbilder vorhanden sind. Geht man von der Sicht der Bibel an die ganze Sache heran, wird das ganze Thema ein bisschen anders als einfach um Vergebung bitten und gut ist.
Zudem kommt hinzu, dass sobald jemand eine andere Meinung vertritt, man dies als persönlichen Angriff wertet. Anstatt sich zusammen hin zu setzten und zu sagen: "Hey, wir haben ja ganz verschiedene Ansichten. Lass uns einmal gemeinsam ein Bier trinken gehen und darüber reden. Evtl. kann ich von dir ja etwas lernen." Diese würde jedoch bedeutet, dass man seine eigene Meinung hinterfragen lassen müsste. Ist jemand von seiner Meinung wirklich überzeugt und kann diese auch Begründen, so wird er ein solches Gespräch sicher nicht scheuen sondern sich eher darauf freuen. Das andere zeugt eher davon, dass er gerne Polemikt betreibt, jedoch gar nicht weiss wovon er redet. So ein bisschen in Politikermanier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass es sehr wohl möglich ist, über den Glauben in einer konstruktiven Art zu streiten. Dies setzt aber Reife auf beiden Seiten voraus.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt keine Werbung oder so sein, aber Age of Mythology wär bestimmt ein gutes Spiel für dich, da dreht es sich um die ägyptische nordisch und griechische Mythologie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rate mal, was ich grad wieder aus meiner Spielesammlung gezogen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:


Wenn wir beim Thema "Sünden abkaufen" sind, muss ich dragon recht geben, nur weil ich beichte, ist nicht alles "ungeschehen" was ich gemacht habe, es wird mir nur vergeben, aber nicht
vergessen, um es weiter im Christentum auszuführen: Wenn das prophezeite jüngste Gericht kommt, werden alle Sünden von dir mit den guten Taten aufgewogen (-> "Karma" ->Religionsüberschneidung)
deine Gebeichteten werden aber nicht von der Liste komplett gestrichen, aber Er/Sie/Es sieht, dass du Sühne leisten willst und rechnet es dir an.

Ein anderes Thema ist der sogenannte Kirchenbeitrag, klar verstehe ich, dass ein so grosses Organ ohne Geld nicht läuft, allerdings bin ich, wenn ich es nicht zahle, ein "Verstossener", wenn ich 
brav zahle, kann ich meine Sünden "sühnen" was bei mir immer den faden Beigeschmack des Ablasshandels mit sich bringt, mir kommt es auch ab und an so vor, als ob ich nicht glauben dürfte, wenn ich 
nicht zahle, was ich nicht in Ordnung finde, ich kann auch ohne Kirche glauben, in keinem Wort sagt Er/Sie/Es, dass ich Christ sein muss um zu glauben, nein ich muss "nur" glauben und nach seinen !Vorschlägen!
nicht !Gesetzen" leben um von seiner Barmherzigkeit zu "profitieren".

Aber ich glaube wir driften zu sehr in ein Thema ab, was zu einem Close führen könnte und das wäre zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt sehr schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Und ich bin provozierend? *hust*
Ich muss mich jetzt erstmal anstrengen, nicht ausfallend zu werden.

Ich lebe nicht als Satanist. Mein Lebensstil, meine Art zu leben, ist dem des Satanismus einfach am nähesten. Hatte ich aber auch schon gesagt.
Leg nicht alles auf die Goldwaage mein Freundchen -> eure Regeln, sind in euren Augen, eure Gebote.
Beichten haben ihre Grenzen? Da hat der Benji mal was anderes gesagt und ich denke, er weiß es besser als du. Aber du kannst mir gern Beispiele nennen.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Und wie lebt man denn als Satanist, wenn man an keinen Satan glaubt und sich selbst nie so bezeichnen würde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Satanist zu sein, bzw. so zu Leben hat nichts mit Satan, seiner Anbetung und Opferdarbietung zu tun.
Es wird nur immer so dargestellt, das ist aber vollkommen falsch.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Sag mir nie wieder, das ich die Fresse halten sollte, ist besser für dich.



hat er das?
Du hast es dir nur zuende gedacht...
Und ausserdem, war das eine drohung?
Wie auch immer, immerhin sind wir bis seite 3 gekommen ohne flames...also lass uns weiterhin in einem geregelten tonfall reden, ok?

Bloodletting:
Was genau ist dann mit Satanismus gemeint, kannst du das naeher erlaeutern?


----------



## Bloodletting (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Bloodletting:
> Was genau ist dann mit Satanismus gemeint, kannst du das naeher erlaeutern?





> In den meisten „modernen“ satanistischen Ideologien stehen (im Gegensatz zum „traditionellen“ Satanismus) die Anbetung oder Anrufung des Teufels, Satans, Luzifers oder von Dämonen, sowie magische Praktiken nicht im Vordergrund, zentral ist stattdessen die Förderung der eigenen Göttlichkeit, die zum Beispiel im Ausleben der Sexualität zum Ausdruck gebracht wird; Satan wird zumeist als Symbol für den Widerstand gegen religiöse Dogmen verstanden. Der Mensch wird zum Maß der Dinge und ist sein eigener Gesetzgeber, was sich in weltanschaulichem Sozialdarwinismus ausdrücken kann. Die Individualität steht im Vordergrund. Okkultismus und Satanismus sind in den meisten Fällen als getrennt zu betrachten.



Hoffe das reicht soweit.
Wenn nicht, schau mal bei Wikipedia, da steht noch mehr.


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Rate mal, was ich grad wieder aus meiner Spielesammlung gezogen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Erweiterung ist eh das besta am Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja:

Satanismus ist eigentlich das Gegenteil des Christentums, soviel ich weiss. Sprich: Christenhasser


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Tu nicht so scheinheilig, du weißt genau, was das bedeuten soll..
Und eine Drohung? Das hast du dir zu Ende gedacht *husthust*

Beim Satanismus lebst du einfach dein Leben. Du arbeitest nicht auf ein "Paradies" hin. Du hast dieses Leben und kein anderes und deswegen solltest du dieses Leben nutzen und nicht in Ehrfurcht vor einem Gott gehindert zu sein.
Du bist für dich selber der "Gott", dein Geburtstag ist quasi Weihnachten (für euch Christen). Du musst dich feiern und dich hochleben lassen.
Desweiteren sind Opfergaben einfach nicht vorhanden (Szenesatanisten..). Tiere sind für den Satanisten wichtiger als Menschen. Kleinkinder sind für die wichtiger als Erwachsene, weil sie einfach frei leben.
Vergewaltigung gibt es nicht. 
Man geht offen auf einen Mensch zu, bildet sich dann eine Meinung und entscheidet, ob er deine "Liebe" verdient. Wenn nicht, dann nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Stichwort: Eure Nächstenliebe)
Und eines der -für mich- wichtigsten Sachen fürs Leben. Wenn dir jemand was böses tut, dann halte nicht noch deine andere Wange hin, sondern gib es ihm doppelt und dreifach zurück.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. März 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Satanismus ist eigentlich das Gegenteil des Christentums, soviel ich weiss. Sprich: Christenhasser



Teilweise, aber "Hasser" klingt dann doch zu heftig.^^
Satanisten sind vielmehr Feind der verbreiteten Lügen der Kirche.

Sie leben lieber für sich selbst, haben ihr Leben selbst in der Hand usw.


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> [...]



Ich würde jetzt lieber dem konstruktieven Beitrag von Kurator antworten, aber das verschiebe ich gerne, um dir Licht ins dunkle zu bringen.

Das mit dem Satanistenzeugs können wir dann wohl auch abschließen ->du bist ein anti-Christ - kann und werde ich auch verstehen.

Auf die Goldwaage habe ich eigentlich nichts gelegt, ich wollte nur ein Beispiel von dir hören, das dir aber wohl immer noch nicht einfällt.
 Und Gebote sind nicht unsere Regeln, sondern strenggenommen der Wille Gottes. Aber nicht morden zu dürfen und Nächstenliebe ist auch was ganz schlimmes und schränkt meinen Alltag total ein...
Natürlich haben Beichten ihre Grenzen. Bei einer Beichte soll in sich gegangen und Reue gezeigt werden; man muss sich seiner Taten bekenntlich und eine Wiedergutmachung machen. Wie willst du das also machen, wenn du z.B. jemanden ermordest? Im klaren Gewissenszustand und mit aus der eigenen Entscheidung heraus. Ich will mal sehen, wie du die Gnade Gottes erlangst, wenn du wissentlich gegen siene Gebote verstößt...



Manowår schrieb:


> Beim Satanismus lebst du einfach dein Leben. Du arbeitest nicht auf ein "Paradies" hin. Du hast dieses Leben und kein anderes und deswegen solltest du dieses Leben nutzen und nicht in Ehrfurcht vor einem Gott gehindert zu sein.
> [...]
> Vergewaltigung gibt es nicht.



Hört sich für mich nach normalen Atheisten an.


----------



## Kurator (28. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Wenn wir beim Thema "Sünden abkaufen" sind, muss ich dragon recht geben, nur weil ich beichte, ist nicht alles "ungeschehen" was ich gemacht habe, es wird mir nur vergeben, aber nicht
> vergessen, um es weiter im Christentum auszuführen: Wenn das prophezeite jüngste Gericht kommt, werden alle Sünden von dir mit den guten Taten aufgewogen (-> "Karma" ->Religionsüberschneidung)
> deine Gebeichteten werden aber nicht von der Liste komplett gestrichen, aber Er/Sie/Es sieht, dass du Sühne leisten willst und rechnet es dir an.



Dies ist genau so ein Zerrbild
Dies ist im Islam so, dies ist auch im Buddhismus (auch wenn dies ein eher atheistischer Glaube ist) so hat aber mit dem christlichen Glauben nur sehr wenig zu tun.
Lesen wir Beispielsweise die Argumentation aus dem Römerbrief Kapitel 3 so lernen wir, dass wir für unsere Sünden gar nicht aufkommen können. In Jakobus lesen wir dann, dass wer auch nur ein Gebot überschritten hat, alles gebrochen hat, was überhaupt zu brechen ist. Er ist in allem schuldig geworden. Gehen wir wieder zurück, zu Römer 3,23 folgern wir, dass es eben kein Mensch auf dieser Welt schaffen könnte aus eigener Kraft zu Gott zu kommen. Genau hier kommt Jesus Christus ins Spiel. Er, welcher sündlos gelebt hat, hat genau dies vollbracht. Er ist derjenige, welcher stellvertretend Sühne leistet. Die Vergebung geschieht alleine durch ihn und weder durch eine Beichte oder sonst ein menschliches Ritual. Dadurch kommt dann die Folgerung, dass einem durch den Glauben an Jesus Christus, sowohl an sein Sterben, wie auch an seine Auferstehung, das ewige Leben zu teil wird. Dies Sünde die mir vergeben wird, wurde an Jesus Christus bestraft. So lehrt es die Bibel. Dass in der Kirche jedoch sehr häufig Irrlehren über genau dieses zentrale Thema vorhanden sind stimmt zum einen traurig und zum anderen ist es auch sehr bedenklich.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Thoor (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nein, man muss ja Rache bekommen...
> Wenn man Beichtet, ist das ein Gebet an Gott, dass er dir hilft dich zu bessern. Es ist kein "Abkaufen" der Schuld.
> Und das mit dem Pfarrern...darauf geh ich einfach nicht ein. Das hat soviel mit Religion zu tun, wie Amerika mit Friedensbemuehungen.
> 
> ...




du kämpfst hier gegen vorurteile der kirche und dem glauben gegenüber und benutzt gleich mal eins gegen amerika... gz 1a heuchelei.... 

@mano ich find den punkt mit "gebs ihm doppelt und dreifach wieder zurück" etwas heikel, dann würde die welt heute wohl nichtmehr exisiteren...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. März 2010)

Intressant. Ich habe mir schon einiges durchgelesen und möchte sagen, dass Dragon, Kurator und einige andere Meinungen vertreten die der meinen
nahe kommen. Jedoch möchte ich Manowar nicht direkt in Schutz nehmen, aber mich auch für ihn aussprechen. Der Satanismus der heutigen Zeit
ist ncihts weiter als eine Schlussfolgerung der Evolutionsgeschichte... wenn man es so nehmen möchte. Der Teufel wird Satan genannt. Wobei das Satan
für "Feind" steht. Satanist wurde früher der genannt, der ein Feind der Kirche war. Mit Teufelsanbetung hatte das nichts zu tun. Wissenschaftler und
Freidenker wurden oft mit dem Titel Satanist gebrandtmarkt.

@ Thoor: Über die USA lässt sich streiten. Wenn die USA beim Streit im Meer versinken würden, wäre das für mich kein Problem.
Genau deswegen, weil die USA ein spezielles Thema sind, sollten wir das hier herauslassen. Ein heikles Thema reicht aus.


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich nach normalen Atheisten an.



Reiss es einfach aus dem Kontext 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde dir jedenfalls nicht mehr antworten, weil du mir zu viel provozierst und ich dann meist immer der Leidtragende daraus bin *g*


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Teilweise, aber "Hasser" klingt dann doch zu heftig.^^
> Satanisten sind vielmehr Feind der verbreiteten Lügen der Kirche.



Einfach nur Anti-Christen. Das komplette Gegenteil also.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. März 2010)

Gutes Beispiel ist das Buch "Antichrist" (Umgangsprachlich eben auch Satan) von Friedrich Nietzsche.
Darin hat er nicht vom Teufel gesprochen, oder den anderen üblichen Klischees.
Er kritisiert die Kirche und den damit zusammenhängenden Lebensstil.
Die Abhängigkeit von Priestern usw. usf.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> @ Thoor: Über die USA lässt sich streiten. Wenn die USA beim Streit im Meer versinken würden, wäre das für mich kein Problem.
> Genau deswegen, weil die USA ein spezielles Thema sind, sollten wir das hier herauslassen. Ein heikles Thema reicht aus.



Nanana, Der liebenswerte Thoor hat ja die USA gar nicht in den Raum geschmissen, sondern Dragon1. Und Thoor hat ja auch nichts gegen die USA gesagt, sondern nur gemeint, dass Dragon1 Vorurteile verweigert um gleich danach selbst eins vorzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @mano ich find den punkt mit "gebs ihm doppelt und dreifach wieder zurück" etwas heikel, dann würde die welt heute wohl nichtmehr exisiteren...




öhhhm... andersrum. Krieg, Kampf und Wettstreit haben den Menschen erst so weit gebracht.


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Reiss es einfach aus dem Kontext
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tschuldigung, aber wer hat hier angefangen zu provozieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe schon, es kommt vermutlich doch auf einen Flamewar heraus, aber lasst uns normal diskutieren solange es geht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Reiss es einfach aus dem Kontext
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wo ich dich im letzten Post direkt angegriffen hätte, aber ist schon okay.

Blood hat vorhin was gesagt, wovon ich dachte, dass es nicht wahr wär. Anscheinend steckt aber wohl doch ein bisschen Wahrheit dahinter.



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Jedenfalls muss man es so sehen, dass sich die meissten angegriffen fühlen, wenn sie mit etwas konfrontiert werden, mit dem sie nichts zu tun haben wollen, bzw. das sie nicht hören wollen.
> Einfache menschliche Reaktion.


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

Das mit andere Wange hinhalten ist heutzutage eh meistens hinfällig, es läuft eher auf: Wenn dir jemand auf die rechte Backe schlägt, spring ihm mit den zwei anderen ins Gesicht" (if you know what I mean 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) hinaus, 



> Und eines der -für mich- wichtigsten Sachen fürs Leben. Wenn dir jemand was böses tut, dann halte nicht noch deine andere Wange hin, sondern gib es ihm doppelt und dreifach zurück.



Das ist eigentlich ein für mich grosses Manko, an dieser Einstellung, wenn es schlecht läuft, ist es ein endloser Kreis aus (für sich selbst gerechtfertigter) Rache und da ich Gewalt als solche
die abscheulichste Abart des Menschen empfinde, derer wir uns leider zu oft nicht erwehren und entziehen können, ist, ist dieser "Grundsatz" für mich genauso falsch, wie zu streng nach der Bibel zu
leben, es ist quasi ein "How-to" fürs Leben, man muss es nur deuten können und dass einige Dinge in der heutigen Zeit sowieso veraltet sind, brachte ich schonmal vor.

Die "Selbstvergöttlichung" muss auch in Massen genossen werden, aber diese Punkte sprachst du bereits an, im Grunde endet für dich die Freiheit ebenfalls dort, wo die Nase des anderen anfängt (im Gegenzug, darfst du
aber bei Verletzung dieser ->"Regel"<- Rache nehmen, welche ich bereits ansprach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Somit läuft auch beim "Satanismus" (wieder so ein Wort mit zuviel Schindluder im Hintergrund...) ohne ->Grundsätze und Regeln<- ebenfalls nichts nach Plan, ohne selbige wäre es auch hier nicht möglich
sich selbst zu verwirklichen, weil man sich durch weitere schlechte menschliche Eigenschaft gegenseitig daran hindern würde, dein letzter Satz macht aber demjenigen bewusst, dass eine aggressive Haltung
schlecht für einen selbst ist, was zur gefährdung der "Selbsvergöttlichung" führen !könnte!.

Schlechte Beispiele und Menschen gibt es natürlich auch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. März 2010)

Intressanterweise scheint das hier auch ein Streitgespräch zu sein zwischen Kirche und Satelitten, also
Satanisten, Atheisten etc.

Andere Religionen kommen hier höchstens am Rande vor, wo mir doch gerade das am intressantesten 
erscheint. Christentum/Judentum/Islam, zum Beispiel. Wobei die Bahai sich in letzter Zeit auch einen
Status als Weltreligion sichern...


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Razyl und Thoor:

Ja, jeder Mensch hat voruurteile und das Thema lassen wir lieber jetzt, da wie schon Richard sagte, 1 heikles Thema reicht.

Manowar:
Keiner Verlangt von dir hier etwas, keiner Provoziert dich.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Wo ich gerade Asayur's Signatur sehe...
Warum machen wir uns es nicht einfach und widmen uns den Glauben an das Spaghettimonster zu? *g*


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Intressanterweise scheint das hier auch ein Streitgespräch zu sein zwischen Kirche und Satelitten, also
> Satanisten, Atheisten etc.
> 
> Andere Religionen kommen hier höchstens am Rande vor, wo mir doch gerade das am intressantesten
> ...



Das ist halt der grösste Brennpunkt im Forum.

Edit: Spaghettimonster sei gelobt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel ist das Buch "Antichrist" (Umgangsprachlich eben auch Satan) von Friedrich Nietzsche.
> Darin hat er nicht vom Teufel gesprochen, oder den anderen üblichen Klischees.
> Er kritisiert die Kirche und den damit zusammenhängenden Lebensstil.
> Die Abhängigkeit von Priestern usw. usf.



Nietzsche hatten wir letztes Jahr im katholischen Religionsunterricht analysiert. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ein kleiner Fan und teile sogar einige seiner Ansichten.

Wer Christ ist, läuft ja nicht unbedingt jeden Sonntag und Donnerstag in die Kirchen und betet jeden Abend um Gottes Gnade zu erhalten. Ich denke der Christentum wird bald "modernisiert".


----------



## Thoor (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Razyl und Thoor:
> 
> Ja, jeder Mensch hat voruurteile und das Thema lassen wir lieber jetzt, da wie schon Richard sagte, 1 heikles Thema reicht.
> 
> ...




du verstehst nicht was ich meine... es geht nicht um dein vorurteil, es geht um die tatsache das du hier versuchst klarzumachen das vorurteile falsch sind aber gleich selber eins in den raum schmeisst, heuchelei eben, aber schon klar "heikles thema" selten so gelacht... wenn du nicht argumentieren kannst sags doch einfach -.-


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. März 2010)

Gibt es im Buffed.de Forum keine Muslime? Naja, die sind wohl ind er PvP-Abteilung oder sowas.

Was in meinen Augen wichtig ist: Der Satanismus ist sehr modern und schlicht. In der Einfachheit liegt
der Vorteil, wenige Widersprüche in sich zu vereinen. Der Satanismus erscheint mir auch nicht als 
Böse, sondern als "ich-bezogen".


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Pah spaghettimonster...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskordianismus ist viel interessanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Ein Diskordier ist zu Beginn seiner Illumination dazu verpflichtet, an einem Freitag alleine nach draußen zu gehen um fröhlich einen Hot Dog zu genießen; diese Zeremonie ist dazu da, um gegen die beliebten Paganismen dieser Tage zu demonstrieren: gegen die katholische Christenheit (freitags kein Fleisch), das Judentum und den Islam (kein Fleisch vom Schwein), den Hinduismus (kein Fleisch von der Kuh), den Buddhismus (kein Fleisch von Tieren) und den Diskordianismus (keine Hot-Dog-Brötchen).




und regt zum nachdenken an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> du verstehst nicht was ich meine... es geht nicht um dein vorurteil, es geht um die tatsache das du hier versuchst klarzumachen das vorurteile falsch sind aber gleich selber eins in den raum schmeisst, heuchelei eben, aber schon klar "heikles thema" selten so gelacht... wenn du nicht argumentieren kannst sags doch einfach -.-


War das ein Vorurteil? Es Herrscht in der Tat krieg, und da kann man nichts dagegenargumentieren.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Razyl und Thoor:
> 
> Ja, jeder Mensch hat voruurteile und das Thema lassen wir lieber jetzt, da wie schon Richard sagte, 1 heikles Thema reicht.



Es ging uns doch gar nicht darum, dass jeder Mensch Vorurteile hat. Wir haben doch nur darauf hingewiesen, dass du einerseits ein Vorurteil wegräumen willst, aber dafür ein anderes Vorurteil verwendest... das ist Heuchelei, wie es Thoor schon schrieb. Hm, selten, dass ich Thoor mal zustimmen muss.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> du verstehst nicht was ich meine... es geht nicht um dein vorurteil, es geht um die tatsache das du hier versuchst klarzumachen das
> vorurteile falsch sind aber gleich selber eins in den raum schmeisst, heuchelei eben, aber schon klar "heikles thema" selten so gelacht...
> wenn du nicht argumentieren kannst sags doch einfach -.-



Warte warte warte... USA=Kriegstreiber. Das ist Fakt, kein Vorurteil! Ausserdem liegt in jedem Vorurteil ein wahrer Kern.
Du kannst selbst nicht Argumentieren, zumindest finde ich keine echten bei dir. Was nicht heißt dass ich es tun würde.
Ich bringe nur die Schlussfolgerung und spare mir den vorhergehenden Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> War das ein Vorurteil? Es Herrscht in der Tat krieg, und da kann man nichts dagegenargumentieren.



Ja, es herrscht Krieg. Aber nicht nur von Amerika aus, sondern auch von vielen anderen Ländern. Zudem es ein Vorurteil ist, dass sich Amerika, insbesondere wohl die USA, nicht um den Frieden kümmert...


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Manowar:
> Keiner Verlangt von dir hier etwas, keiner Provoziert dich.



Die Provokation war da und das wießt du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wie schon mehrmals gesagt..kann mir keine Verwarnung mehr leisten, also versuche ich, darauf nicht mehr einzugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu dem doppelt und dreifach zurückgeben/Rächen..
Ihr seht da eines gerade nicht. Wie ich schon meinte, man geht vollkommen neutral an eine Person heran, dann bildet man sich seine Meinung und sieht, ob man dieser Person positiv oder negativ entgegentritt. Wenn jeder "lieb und nett" wäre, gäbe es auch keine "Rache", der Satanist würde ihm positiv entgegentreten und diese Person auch "lieb und nett" behandeln.
Es gibt auch kleine Beispiele, die sich tagtäglich abhandeln:
Man geht im Supermarkt einkaufen und begrüßt die Verkäuferin mit einem "guten Morgen" und wenn diese dann nicht antwortet oder einen nichtmal anschaut,..sollte ich dann an dieser Person weiter meine "Energie" verschwenden? Nö, ich würde sie mitm Arsch nicht mehr angucken. 

edit -> btw .. bin Amerikaner, hört auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. März 2010)

Leute, lasst die USA aus dem Spiel! Ich kann mich kaum noch zurückhalten!

@ Manowar: Kenne ich. Wieso sind einige der genialsten Schreiber im internet Satanisten?
Sie schreiben über das Alltägliche Leben und wie die Menschen ihnen darin erscheinen. Fast
immer mit der Schlussfolgerung: Hey, die anderen sind doch die schlimmen, nciht ich!

Und das traurige daran: Sie haben Recht!


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Man geht im Supermarkt einkaufen und begrüßt die Verkäuferin mit einem "guten Morgen" und wenn diese dann nicht antwortet oder einen nichtmal anschaut,..sollte ich dann an dieser Person weiter meine "Energie" verschwenden? Nö, ich würde sie mitm Arsch nicht mehr angucken.



Aber du bedenkst dabei nicht, dass Menschen nicht nur dann "da sind" wenn du dabei bist.
Die besagte Verkäuferin konnte dich einfach nicht gehort haben, oder sie war muede oder im Stress.


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, es herrscht Krieg. Aber nicht nur von Amerika aus, sondern auch von vielen anderen Ländern. Zudem es ein Vorurteil ist, dass sich Amerika, insbesondere wohl die USA, nicht um den Frieden kümmert...



Jetzt kommt mal wieder von dem Offtopic weg. :>


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mal wieder von dem Offtopic weg. :>



Geh auch du mit deinem eben angesprochen OT weg :<

@Dragon1:
Hier geht es wohl um das "Da-Sein" an der Kasse. Und wenn man dann an der Kasse steht, wo die Verkäuferin auf die Sachen wartet, die eine Person kaufen will, wird es wohl kompliziert, dass sie ihn nicht hört oder ähnliches.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> @Dragon1:
> Hier geht es wohl um das "Da-Sein" an der Kasse. Und wenn man dann an der Kasse steht, wo die Verkäuferin auf die Sachen wartet, die eine Person kaufen will, wird es wohl kompliziert, dass sie ihn nicht hört oder ähnliches.



Ich war ne Woche als "Aushilfsverkaeufer" und da war mir auch nicht wirklich danach, jeder einzelnen Person zuzuwinken, laecheln und Hallo sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Da finden sich halt wieder die verschiedenen Ansichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du keine Energie aufbringen willst, mich zu begrüßen, mir wenigstens einen Blick zu schenken, dann brauche ich dir nichts entgegen zu bringen. 

Edit,Damit es nicht wieder zu "Streitigkeiten" kommt..
Mir geht es nicht drum, das sich jeder, zu jeder Sekunde, an jedem Ort ständig immer Begrüßen soll. 
Aber wenn man jemanden grüßt, ist das ein Zeichen von einem guten Willen und dann will man einfach auch was hören oder wenigstens "bemerkt" werden. Wenn das nicht kommt, ist es einfach -auf Deutsch gesagt- scheisse.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich war ne Woche als "Aushilfsverkaeufer" und da war mir auch nicht wirklich danach, jeder einzelnen Person zuzuwinken, laecheln und Hallo sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann würde ich den Verkäufer alleine schon als Unfreundlich anerkennen und mich auch demnächst nicht mehr mit denjenigen abgeben. Wenn mich jemand freundlich begrüßt erwarte ich auch, dass dieser das ebenfalls tut, denn andersrum würde es genauso ablaufen. Zudem man als Verkäufer normalerweise in der Lage sein muss das durchzuziehen...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. März 2010)

OT!


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Das ist kein OT, das hat immernoch mit dem Thema des Satanismus´ zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. März 2010)

Wieso? Du hast es doch schon zur Gänze erklärt, Mano. Da braucht keiner mehr ein Wort verlieren
ob man als Verkäufer Hallo sagen soll oder nicht...


----------



## Firun (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das ist kein OT, das hat immernoch mit dem Thema des Satanismus´ zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was nicht das Thema dieses Threads ist, kommt bitte zurück zum eigentlichen, die ersten paar Seiten waren ja wirklich in Ordnung aber so langsam kommt ihr von Bananen auf Kirschen.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Du weisst ja sicher selber, dass jeder Mensch an manchen Tagen einfach zu sehr in seinen Problemen versunken ist, dass er, selbst wenn er eigenlich recht freundlich ist, mal einen aussetzer hat.
Ihn desswegen als schlechten Menschen, mit dem man sich nicht abgeben soll zu bezeichnen...


----------



## Thoor (28. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Warte warte warte... USA=Kriegstreiber. Das ist Fakt, kein Vorurteil! Ausserdem liegt in jedem Vorurteil ein wahrer Kern.
> Du kannst selbst nicht Argumentieren, zumindest finde ich keine echten bei dir. Was nicht heißt dass ich es tun würde.
> Ich bringe nur die Schlussfolgerung und spare mir den vorhergehenden Teil
> 
> ...



katholische priester = pädophil ist auch ne tatsache... auch wenns nicht alle sind sind genau so nicht alle amis kriegsüchtig...


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Wenn aber noch jemand was in den Raum wirft, dann ist das aber nicht zu 100% geklärt, dafür sind Diskussionen doch da? *g*

(mal ein bißchen AFK. Antworten werden nachgereicht, falls da noch was kommt) 



Firun schrieb:


> Was nicht das Thema dieses Threads ist, kommt bitte zurück zum eigentlichen, die ersten paar Seiten waren ja wirklich in Ordnung aber so langsam kommt ihr von Bananen auf Kirschen.



Ich dachte zwar es geht um Religion, aber wohl doch irgendwo nicht *g*

Wie gesagt -> afk und wohl dann doch ganz ausm Thread raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du weisst ja sicher selber, dass jeder Mensch an manchen Tagen einfach zu sehr in seinen Problemen versunken ist, dass er, selbst wenn er eigenlich recht freundlich ist, mal einen aussetzer hat.
> Ihn desswegen als schlechten Menschen, mit dem man sich nicht abgeben soll zu bezeichnen...



Hab ich ihn als schlechten Menschen bezeichnet? Nein, ich habe ihn nur als unfreundlich bezeichnet, besonders wenn er Verkäufer ist. Da hat der Angestellte, egal ob er eigene Probleme hat oder nicht, freundlich zu sein gegenüber den Kunden. Unfreundlichkeit bringt da rein gar nichts.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Nö, ich würde sie mitm Arsch nicht mehr angucken.



war gemeint


und die diskussion, die ich da gestartet hab ist ja mal doof-.- Wir streiten hier um so einen mist...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> katholische priester = pädophil ist auch ne tatsache... auch wenns nicht alle sind sind genau so nicht alle amis kriegsüchtig...



Die mit USA ist ja nicht die Bevölkerung gemeint. Es geht um die Regierung. Und die IST ein Kriegstreiber um Macht
zu erhalten und zu mehren.

Bei den Priestern, das sind wenige von sehr vielen.

Ich klinke mich hier aus, muss an meinem Webcomic basteln. Ihr habt mir schon zu viel Zeit gestohlen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Die mit USA ist ja nicht die Bevölkerung gemeint. Es geht um die Regierung. Und die IST ein Kriegstreiber um Macht
> zu erhalten und zu mehren.
> 
> Bei den Priestern, das sind wenige von sehr vielen.
> ...



sehr wenige fälle die bekannt sind... aber lassen wir das ne


----------



## Kurator (28. März 2010)

Um noch einmal auf die Eingangsfrage zu sprechen zu kommen. Weshalb sich Menschen über Religion streiten. Nun, schaut doch einmal an, was hier gerade läuft. Die ganze Diskussion ist fern von jeglicher Objektivität. Es geht meist darum, den anderen in die Pfanne zu hauen und ihm eins aus zu wischen. Der Punkt ist, dass uns dies eigentlich noch viel mehr aufzeigt als nur die Antwort auf die Frage des hiesigen Themas. Es zeigt uns auch auf, wieso sich Menschen überhaupt bekämpfen.
Menschen sind nun einmal Kreaturen, welche rechthaberisch und stolz sind. Kreaturen, welche sich lieber selber zu Gott machen und im tiefsten Innern zu 100% egoistisch sind. Beim Menschen dreht sich immer alles um ihn selber. Eigentlich könnte man dies alles auf einen Nenner bringen. Der Mensch ist schlecht. Dies ist der Grund, warum wir gerne über Religion steiten. Dies ist aber auch der Grund, wieso wir uns überhaupt über irgend ein Thema bekämpfen. Damit geht es mir nicht darum, mit dem Finger auf jemand anderes zu zeigen. Dazu habe schon zuviel Dummheiten gemacht, welche ich am liebsten ungeschehen machen würde. Ich nehme mich hier ganz rein. Ich bin nun einmal schlecht. Wenn wir unsere Augen öffenen und in die Welt hinaus schauen, dann kann man in meinen Augen kaum zu einem anderen Schluss kommen.
In Afrika gibt es folgendes Sprichwort: "Früher haben wir wilde Tiere gefürchtet, heute fürchten wir uns vor Menschen." Dies illustriert wohl am besten unser Problem.
Genau an dieser Stelle kommt nun der Glaube oder Religion ins Spiel. Sie ist es, welche genau hier den Finger draufdrückt. Genau auf diese Stelle, welche wir sogerne vertuschen möchten. Genau dort, wo es am meisten schmerzt und was wir am liebsten verstecken würden. So ist es nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass wir in diesem Moment ziemlich heftig reagieren. Wer schon einmal einen Drogensüchtigen darauf angesprochen hat, wieso er süchtig ist, der wird einen ähnlichen Effekt bemerken. Er wird 1000ende von Argumenten zu hören bekommen, wieso er zum einen gar nicht süchtig sei und zum anderen, er ja gar nichts dafür kann. Jeder wird sofort die oberflächlichkeit dieser Argumentation enttarnen können. Geht es jedoch um uns persönlich, so reagieren wir häufig auch nicht anders. Sobald jemand einen Finger auf unseren Wunden Punkt legt, tun wir alles nur Menschen mögliche um dies zu bekämpfen. Einfach aus dem Grund, damit wir nicht zugeben müssen, dass wir eben böse und schlecht sind. Trotz dieses Leugnen versuchen wir x Möglichkeiten zu finden, wie wir uns selber verbessern könnten. Der Punkt darin ist, jedoch, dass wir eben schlecht sind. Etwas schlechtes wird jedoch niemals etwas gutes erzeugen können. Genau sowenig wie aus Blei plötzlich Gold wird. Ist das Ausgangsmatial nicht gut, wir auch das Resultat nicht anders sein. Darin kann man sich jetzt natürlich gut reden. Es verändert jedoch die Tatsachen nicht.

mfg Kurator 

Tante Edit flüster mir gerade noch etwas ins Ohr. Worüber halt auch viel entbrennt, ist dass beide der Seiten ein grosses Problem in der Argumentation haben. Unter dem Prämis, dass Gott allmächtig ist (Was er in den Meisten Glaubensrichtungen ist) haben es beide mit dem beweisen ziemlich schwer. Gott existiert dann auf einer transzendenten Eben. Er steht über allem und ist gleichzeitig von allem befreit. Der springende Punkt darin ist jedoch, dass er weder beweisbar wird, noch dass er widerlegt werden kann. Die einzige Möglichkeit, ist, dass Gott sich offenbart. Um Gott messen zu können, müsste er sich in einer solchen Weise offenbaren. Sobald dies geschehen würde und er wissenschaftlich gemessen werden könnte, bringt uns dies jedoch zu dem Punkt, dass wir genau das Gegenteil beweisen. Es besteht also ein Zirkelschluss. Genaus so wenig kann er jedoch bewiesen werden. Es ist daher eine Frage des Glaubens und darin spielt die Naturwissenschaft eine zu 100% untergeordnete Rolle. Aus dem Grund, dass sie nicht nie nötigen Mittel hat um auf diesere Eben zu argumentieren. Weil Gott eben nicht gemessen werden kann.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. März 2010)

ah, Kurator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du fasst alles so schön in Worte. Das ist bei mir so ein Manko.


&#8364;dit: Zu Kurators Edit hier ein Zitat:

"Der erste Schluck aus dem Becher der Wissenschaft führt zum Atheismus, aber auf dem Grund wartet Gott" - Werner Heisenberg


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich moechte mal anmerken, dass ich auch absolut nicht verstehe, warum sich die ganzen Atheisten so viel muehe machen, hier zu beweisen dass es keinen Gott gibt



Naja aber die Christen unter uns verhalten sich doch auch nicht anders ^^
nur mal als kleine randbemerkung


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. März 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist schlecht.



Die Aussage halte ich jetzt aber für grob verkehrt. Es gibt viele Menschen die böses tun. Aber glaubst du denn ernsthaft das einen Dietrich Bonhoeffer oder einen Martin Luther King die pure Verdorbenheit angetrieben hat ?


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Naja aber die Christen unter uns verhalten sich doch auch nicht anders ^^
> nur mal als kleine randbemerkung



Schon, aber ich glaube dass Atheisten keinen Grund haben, es zu wiederlegen.


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Mich interessiert das Thema Religion garnicht ...
Auch wenn das ganze schonmal passiert ist/passieren soll - mir wayne
Ich beschäftige mich nciht mehr mit der Vergangenheit, schon garnicht über etwas wofür es keine Beweise gibt ...
Wer weiß, vllt ja ja nicht Moses den Genesis geschrieben sondern sein Arbeitskollege ... 
Woher soll man sowas wissen?


----------



## Kurator (28. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Die Aussage halte ich jetzt aber für grob verkehrt. Es gibt viele Menschen die böses tun. Aber glaubst du denn ernsthaft das einen Dietrich Bonhoeffer oder einen Martin Luther King die pure Verdorbenheit angetrieben hat ?



Soviel ich weiss habe ich nie bestritten, dass sie gute Dinge getan haben. Evtl. habe ich mich oben ein bisschen unglücklich ausgedrückt. Gerade Bonhoeffer ist hier jedoch ein sehr gutes Beispiel. So war er schliesslich ein herausragender Theologe. Wer das Buch Nachfolge gelesen hat, insbesonder das Kapitel über die billige Gnade, wird schnell erkennen, dass er sehr wohl der Ansicht war, dass der Mensch schlecht ist. Oben wollte ich ausdrücken, dass egal was der Mensch unternimmt, in Bezug auf seine Schuld, seine Werke zu nichts nütze sind. Genau dies vertritt auch ein Bonhoeffer, wie auch ein Martin Luther King. Hier könnten auch noch Martin Luther oder Johannes Calivin genannt werden. So wie viele andere auch, welche die Weltgeschichte sehr wohl auch positiv geprägt haben. Auch, wenn sie ihre Fehler hatten.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich bin Agnostiker.
> 
> Peace



Was is des?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. März 2010)

Jungs, mekrt ihr nicht, dass irh gerade über Religion diskutiert?
Das is sowas von lustig. Ichg laube es geht hier nich zudiskutieren, ob es Got jetzt gibt und wer was beweisen muss ^.^.
Agnostiker: Es mag einen Gott geben, ich weiß es nicht. Ich will ihn aber trotzdem nicht anbeten.
Hört auf, dass hier is net das Thema.


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> laaa..ngestraße



Nein, jetzt mal bitte im Ernst. Agnostiker?
Glaubst du überhaupt an Jesus?


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Selbst ich finde es unpassend und das soll schon was heissen *g*


----------



## Noxiel (28. März 2010)

Aufgeräumt und Thread wiedereröffnet. Benehmt Euch, sonst teilt ihr das Schicksal der Störenfriede.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aufgeräumt und Thread wiedereröffnet. Benehmt Euch, sonst teilt ihr das Schicksal der Störenfriede.



Doppelpost von Onkel Nox! 
Aber danke dir , sehr lieb von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Verdammt!


----------



## Galdos (28. März 2010)

Danke Nox! Jetzt kann ich doch noch meinen (sachlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Beitrag zum Thema bringen.

Zum Thema:
Ich selber glaube nicht an Gott, allerdings bin ich aber auch nicht ganz abgeneigt zu glauben, dass es eine gewisse Art höheres Wesen gibt. Solange mich andere nicht mit ihrem Glauben belästigen, soll halt jeder glauben was er will, von mir aus auch ans fliegende Spaghettimonster (siehe hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Aber ich glaube, dass genau da - neben den bereits genannten Gründen, dass beide Parteien so verhärtet auf ihren nicht beweisbaren Argumenten bestehen - der Hund begraben liegt.

Mir als Nichtgläubigem wird überall irgendwas Religiöses aufgezwängt. Gottesdienste im Religionsunterricht (nichts gegen Religionsunterricht, der ist m. M. nach zwingend notwendig, wenn auch heutzutage eigentlich in anderer, in multikonfessionellerer Form als aktuell), Kirchensteuer, Jehovas Zeugen (ich hab´ auch nichts gegen die, aber mir gefällt ihre Haustür-Missionierungs-Strategie nicht so ganz), jeder versucht mir seine Wahrheit als die einzig richtige zu verkaufen, auch viele Nichtgläubige versuchen oft ihren Bekanntenkreis zwanghaft zu "bekehren".

Würde jeder dieser Gruppen endlich mal die anderen Gruppen akzeptieren und tolerieren, wäre es nicht nur in den Foren deutlich ruhiger, sondern auch in der Welt. Da dies aber weder im Wesen der Menschen, noch in denen von ihnen geschaffenen Institutionen zur Vertretung ihres Glaubens liegt, sondern immer eine Expansion des eigenen Glaubens und Denkens angestrebt wird, wird sich wohl nicht viel an der derzeitigen Situation ändern...


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

Hey verwende seine Nudligkeit nicht abfällig als "Religionsvergleich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne Spass bei Seite, Ernst herbei^^

Das Problem warum alle immer Propagieren um neue Mitglieder zu erhaschen ist in den meisten Fällen Macht und Geld und daraus erfolgt mehr Propaganda, mehr Macht, mehr Geld,
sei das in Politik oder Religion, sie sind nicht mehr so weit voneinander entfernt wie sie sein sollten, leider...

Ein Glauben ist wichtig und irgendwie glaubt jeder an etwas, sei es ein "Satanist" der an die Selbstverwirklichung glaubt, oder ein Pastafari an seine Nudligkeit, nur so stellt der Mensch (ob gut oder schlecht sei mal dahingestellt)
ein Gleichgewicht her, auf dessen er seine Taten stützen kann und derer Taten als Beispiele für neue unbekannte Situationen anpassen kann, ohne die Anpassungsfähigkeit gäbe es uns nicht mehr und wenn ein Mensch ->glaubt<-
er ist in einer ähnlichen Situation richtig verfahren, wandelt er sie auf die neue Situation ab. Sei das ein Gebet im Moment der Schwäche, oder etwas einfaches wie eine gefundene Geldbörse dem rechtmässigen Besitzer zu bringen.


----------



## Kurator (29. März 2010)

Hm, Asayur ich habe hier eine Frage. Wird durch deine Theorie der Glaube nicht zu einer Spiegelung unserer Gedanken. Sprich es wird eigentlich zu einer Eigenreflexion? Dies würde in der Konsequenz dann bedeuten, dass es für dein Glauben nicht relevant ist, ob es Gott oder halt auch ein anderes höheres Wesen gibt oder nicht. Darin würde sich jedoch der Glaube selber eigentlich entleeren und in sich selber sinnlos werden.
Wo ich mich dir jedoch zu 100% anschliesse ist der Punkt über Geld und Macht. Es ist leider nur zu traurig, dass genau hier, wo der Mensch so sensibel ist, am meisten Schindluder mit ihm getrieben wird. Gerade hier hat sich das Christentum als Religion und nicht als Glauben sehr stark von seinen Wurzeln entfernt und es micht als Christ stimmt dies bedenklich. Darf so eine Institution, wie sie die Kirche heute ist noch Christentum nennen oder nicht?
Es nämlich etwas ganz krasses darin passiert. Ursprünglich hies es einmal, dass derjenige der grösste sei, welcher allen anderen dient. In der Institution Kirche ist es leider so, dass derjenige der grösste ist, welchem am meisten gedient wird. Dies ist in meinen Augen eine Verdrehung sonder gleichen. Dass dadurch Krieg und Streit entsteht ist die logische Konsequenz. Der Gott an dieser Stelle wird Geld und Macht. Was im eigentlichen Sinne dann Götzendienst bedeutet.

@Galdos:
Zum einen verstehe ich deine Argumentation, zum anderen denke ich, dass sie auch ihre Mängel hat. Zum einen wird Toleranz häufig als Schlagwort verwendet ohne es jedoch wirklich mit einem Inhalt zu füllen. Hat Toleranz auch ihre Grenzen? Ich gebe an dieser Stelle gerne zu, dass ich jeden Glauben meines Gegenübers akzeptiere. Dies bedeutet im Umkehrschluss jedoch nicht, dass ich ihn gut heisse. Da ich etwas als Wahrheit anerkannt habe - sicherlich ist dies auf der persönlichen ebene - bin ich auch bestrebt danach, dass dies meine Mitmenschen auch erkennen dürfen. Würde ich das nicht tun, so währe es mit meiner Überzeugung nicht wirklich weit her. Zum anderen wähe das Egoistisch im höchsten mass.
Mit der Zwangsbekehrung gebe ich dir jedoch zu 100% recht. Genau darin sehe ich nämlich auch ein Problem.
Meine Erfahrung zeigt mir, das es nicht das Problem ist, mit den Menschen über den Glauben zu sprechen, sondern dass das Problem darin liegt, dass man sie zu bekehren versucht. Woher ich diese Erfahrung habe. Nun, ich bin häufiger auf der Strasse um genau dies zu tun. Meine Erfahrungen sind durch aus positiv, sowie auch das Feedback der Menschen, mit welchen ich spreche. Im Austausch liegt nicht das Problem des Streits. Das Problem liegt darin, dass nicht akzeptiert wird, wenn jemand seine "Meinung" oder Glauben nicht ändern will. Dies ist dann nicht mein Ding.

mfg Kurator

Oh, ganz vergessen: "Danke Noxiel, dass wir uns hier weiter unterhalten können. Hätte ich ehrlich gesagt echt nicht erwartet."


----------



## Asayur (29. März 2010)

Zum Teil ja, zum Teil nein Kurator, der "Satanismus" zielt sogar darauf an, die Religion als seine Eigenreflexion zu gestalten,
sowie jeder Mensch sich bewusst, wie auch unterbewusst mit Taten aus Bibel & Co vergleicht, denn er will sich damit identifizieren können.
Ein Mensch der sich nicht mit der Religion identifizieren kann, kann auch nicht an sie glauben, eine Religion derer Taten er nicht ausführen kann, kann er nicht ausleben, der Mensch ist wie du schon sagtest ein Egoist, er will Vorteile für sich und es ist leichter für ihn sich mit 
Prinzipien auseinanderzusetzen, die den seinen ähnlich sind, somit ist das Glauben an den Glauben immer zum Teil Eigenreflexion, ohne sie
könnte er gar nicht daran glauben, oder könntest du zum Beispiel Budhist werden, obwohl du dich mit dieser Religion nicht identifizieren kannst?

Greetz Asa


----------



## Manoroth (29. März 2010)

Ich wollte nur ma fix was kleines dazwischen werfen hab gerade net genug zeit mich ausführlich hier zu beteiligen

Buddhismus und der (moderne)Satanismus sind keine religionen sondern viel mehr Lebenseinstellungen da eigentlich nicht wirklich etwas angebetet oder verehrt wird wie beim Christentum, Islam etc.


----------



## Asayur (29. März 2010)

Ja, gerade der Buddhismus ist vllt kritisch zu betrachten, mir ging es allerdings nicht um die Religion, sondern wollte nur ein Beispiel nennen und nicht immer den Islam heranziehen, da dieser mit unserem ähnlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (29. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Alles was jetzt folgt, ist meine Meinung und auf keinen User bezogen, bzw dessen was vllt jemand gesagt hat:
> Eigentlich bin ich blöde, hier wieder was zu schreiben, weil mir eh wieder nen Mod ne Verwarnung gibt..
> 
> Was mir noch ziemlich im Kopf steckt, ist die Beerdigung meines Großvaters.
> ...



irgendwie muss ich dir da zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich selbst glaub an kein Gott, wenns gott geben würde würd er net zulassen das so viele menschen sterben.


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> irgendwie muss ich dir da zustimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ein richtig Altes Argument.
Wenn er es nicht zulassen wuerde, wuerden wahrscheinlich alle Menschen ihren Freien Willen verlieren.
Soll Gott etwa andere Menschen davon abhalten, etwas falsch zu machen? Dann kann keiner mehr ueber sein Leben bestimmen, und dann haette das Mensch-sein auch gar keine daseinberechtigung.
Soll Gott verhindern, dass du z.b Bergsteigen gehst? ist ja gefaehrlich... 
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## Kurator (29. März 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> irgendwie muss ich dir da zustimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dies ist jedoch in keinster Weise ein Beweis gegen Gott. Dies ist höchstens ein Beweis gegen ein bestimmtes Gottesbild. Die Frage ist, woher du dieses Gottesbild dann hast, gegen welches du argumentierst. Aus der Bibel oder dem Koran bestimmt nicht. Wie kommst du also auf diese Aussage? Würde mich echt interessieren, denn wirklich nachvollziehen kann ich sie nicht.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Soll Gott etwa andere Menschen davon abhalten, etwas falsch zu machen? Dann kann keiner mehr ueber sein Leben bestimmen, und dann haette das Mensch-sein auch gar keine daseinberechtigung.



Es gibt noch Atheisten, die an keinen Gott glauben, ergo dürften die auch nicht daran glauben, dass Ihr Leben durch Gott bestimmt bzw. geführt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (29. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das ist ein richtig Altes Argument.
> Wenn er es nicht zulassen wuerde, wuerden wahrscheinlich alle Menschen ihren Freien Willen verlieren.
> Soll Gott etwa andere Menschen davon abhalten, etwas falsch zu machen? Dann kann keiner mehr ueber sein Leben bestimmen, und dann haette das Mensch-sein auch gar keine daseinberechtigung.
> Soll Gott verhindern, dass du z.b Bergsteigen gehst? ist ja gefaehrlich...
> Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.



gutes argumment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


finds aber trotzdem scheisse das so viele mensche durch unfälle, naturkatastrophen sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber andererseits is vllt besser sonst würde der planet übervölkert werden



Kurator schrieb:


> Dies ist jedoch in keinster Weise ein Beweis gegen Gott. Dies ist höchstens ein Beweis gegen ein bestimmtes Gottesbild. Die Frage ist, woher du dieses Gottesbild dann hast, gegen welches du argumentierst. Aus der Bibel oder dem Koran bestimmt nicht. Wie kommst du also auf diese Aussage? Würde mich echt interessieren, denn wirklich nachvollziehen kann ich sie nicht.
> 
> mfg Kurator



Damit wollt ich net sagen das es ein beweis is das es gott net gibt ._. 
Ich glaub einfach net an ihn weil ich keine Handfesten beweise hab.
Bin ein mensch der erst etwas sehn muss um es zu glauben


----------



## Kurator (29. März 2010)

Dann wirst du dein ganzes Leben nicht niemals etwas glauben. Denn Wissen =! Glauben. Der Glaube ist eine Hoffnung auf etwas, was man noch nicht sieht. Daraus können wir also folgern, dass du niemals etwas glauben wirst.
Zudem hast du es oben sehr wohl als Beweis gebracht.
Weiter werde ich mich sehr wohl davor hüten, zu sagen, dass ich es cool finde, dass soviele Menschen sterben müssen. An Dingen, welche ausserhalb unserer Kontrolle liegen.

@Razyl: Das ist nur konsequent und als solches in sich selber schlüssig. Das Problem ist, dies dann auf andere Dinge zu transferieren und sie dort als Beweis gegen etwas zu gebrauchen, an was man selber ja gar nicht glaubt.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Winipek (29. März 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Dies ist jedoch in keinster Weise ein Beweis gegen Gott. Dies ist höchstens ein Beweis gegen ein bestimmtes Gottesbild. Die Frage ist, woher du dieses Gottesbild dann hast, gegen welches du argumentierst. Aus der Bibel oder dem Koran bestimmt nicht. Wie kommst du also auf diese Aussage? Würde mich echt interessieren, denn wirklich nachvollziehen kann ich sie nicht.
> 
> mfg Kurator



Diese bestimmte Gottesbild wird einem durch die Kirche aber vermittelt. Gott ist gütig, etc.

Wobei ich auch denke Glaube an Gott und Kirche gehören nicht zwangsläufig zusammen. Ehrlich gesagt ist die Kirche für meinen Glauben geradezu unwichtig.

btt:
Dieses ganze geflame entsteht meiner Meinung nach durch das gewisse Maß an Rechthaberrei, das nun mal in jedem von uns innewohnt. Jeder will halt Recht behalten, der eine mehr der andere weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurator (29. März 2010)

Ich habe nicht bestritten, dass Gott gütig ist. Das grosse Problem ist, wenn er NUR gütig ist. Dann stimmt etwas nicht mehr ganz. Für mich stellt hier die Referenz die Bibel dar und in ihr, ist Gott noch ganz viel mehr als nur gütig. Da kommen auch so Dinge vor wie Heiligkeit und Gerechtigkeit oder auch Zorn. Dies in Einklang zu bringen ist nicht das einfachste, wie ich finde aber durch aus lohnenswert. 
Leider muss ich dir recht geben, dass genau für dieses verdrehte Gottesbild die Kirche zu einem grossen Teil verantwortlich ist.
Was mir jedoch sehr gefällt, ist wie sich das Diskussionsklima verändert hat. Finde ich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Kurator


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

_"Hass kann nur mit Toleranz bekämpft werden."_

Solange die Menschheit diesen Satz nicht zu begreifen vermag wird es Kriege geben. Das ist die simple Antwort.


----------



## Kurator (29. März 2010)

Deine Aussage zeugt aber von Intoleranz denen gegenüber, welche in deinen Augen nicht tolerant sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Hass hat mit Toleranz überhaupt nichts zu tun. Ich kann ohne Probleme jemanden lieben, auch wenn ich in keinster weise toleriere was er tut.

mfg Kurator


----------



## spectrumizer (29. März 2010)

Solche Diskussionen - auch die zwischen Vegetariern und Fleischessern zB - entstehen auch meist aus der eigenen Angst. Man versucht, andere zu überzeugen, um durch sie seinen eigenen Glauben bestätigt zu sehen. Milchmädchenrechnung: Umso mehr mir recht geben, umso richtiger ist es auch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Also bisher war es so das (egal bei welchem Thema) beide Seiten grundsätzlich nicht darüber diskutierten sondern sich eigentlich nur gegenseitig in die Pfanne hauten... um jetzt bei Religion zu bleiben, die meisten "Gläubigen" dauernd versuchen zu missionieren und sich als was besseres darzustellen und eben "Nicht-Gläubige" die "Wahrheit" dagegenstellen wollen und sich ebenfalls für was besseres halten...
Das hat meiner Meinung auch viel damit zu tun, dass es eben das Internet ist und man sich nicht wirklich gegenüber steht...
Es würde einiges anders laufen, wenn man zum Beispiel einen Hardcore-Atheisten und einen Priester zusammen in einem Raum setzt als sie nur in einem Forum aufeinander treffen zu lassen (Ich hatte übrigens einige sehr nette Gespräche mit Priestern, Pfarrern und was es da sonst noch gibt).


----------



## Manoroth (29. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Also bisher war es so das (egal bei welchem Thema) beide Seiten grundsätzlich nicht darüber diskutierten sondern sich eigentlich nur gegenseitig in die Pfanne hauten... um jetzt bei Religion zu bleiben, die meisten "Gläubigen" dauernd versuchen zu missionieren und sich als was besseres darzustellen und eben "Nicht-Gläubige" die "Wahrheit" dagegenstellen wollen und sich ebenfalls für was besseres halten...
> Das hat meiner Meinung auch viel damit zu tun, dass es eben das Internet ist und man sich nicht wirklich gegenüber steht...
> Es würde einiges anders laufen, wenn man zum Beispiel einen Hardcore-Atheisten und einen Priester zusammen in einem Raum setzt als sie nur in einem Forum aufeinander treffen zu lassen (Ich hatte übrigens einige sehr nette Gespräche mit Priestern, Pfarrern und was es da sonst noch gibt).



dadrann is wohl was wahres^^

ich habe schon mit sehr vielen christen (auch teils extrem gläubige) sehr nette diskusionen aba im buffed forum is das iwie beinahe net möglich^^ darum halte ich mich auch grösstenteils raus


----------



## Bloodletting (29. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> _"Hass kann nur mit Toleranz bekämpft werden."_



_"Dort wo sich Toleranz verbreitet, wird es von Hass verdrängt."_


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Deine Aussage zeugt aber von Intoleranz denen gegenüber, welche in deinen Augen nicht tolerant sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also bitte, dass ist ja wohl lächerlich. Wenn jemand z.B. schreit "Emos sind scheiße und ritzen sich" ist das in meinen Augen intolerant und man kann meistens auf den ersten Blick erkennen, wer tolerant ist und wer nicht. Solange die Menschen von irgendwelchen Vorurteilen und Religionen sowie Ideologien getrieben werden und sich irgendetwas von anderen aufzwingen lassen, wird es Streit geben.

Die Aussage das Hass nichts mit Toleranz zu tun hat finde ich auch komisch. Nur wenn man jemanden anderen aktzeptiert kann man friedlich zusammenleben. Wenn der Islam die Christen hasst und sie nicht aktzeptiert und umgedreht, werden diese auf Dauer auch nie friedlich zusammen Leben können. Nur wenn die einen die anderen aktzeptieren und umgedreht, kann es zu einer friedlichen Lösung des Konfliktes kommen.

Wobei ich das bei Religionen schon wieder differenziert sehe. Denn ich bin Agnostiker. Ich bin der Meinung das die Menschen es nicht nötig haben, sich an eine Gottheit zu klammern um Kraft zu schöpfen. Die müssen die Menschen aus sich selbst schöpfen. Der Mensch hat eine gute und eine böse Seite. Entscheident ist, zu welcher Seite wir uns wenden. Deswegen glaube ich im Grunde an das Gute im Menschen wenn man es so will.

Ich würde das Leben, was so um mich rum stattfindet, nie in die Hände eines Gottes legen, den ich nichtmal kenne und von dem ich nicht mal weiss ob er überhaupt existiert. Es passieren viele schlimme Sachen auf der Welt und dieser Gott ist entweder nicht da, er sieht weg oder es ist ihm egal. Oder aber er kann nichts dagegen tun.

In jedem Fall ist es für mich unaktzeptabel an ein solches Wesen zu glauben. Und selbst wenn er nicht eingreift um die Freiheit des Menschen zu schützen, ist es für mich nicht aktzeptabel. Nein, dafür wird es sogar noch viel sinnloser für mich an einen Gott zu glauben. Denn wenn er die Freiheit schützen will, dann kann er im Grunde nichts für die Menschen tun, da er keinen bevorzugen darf.

Und dennoch hat er laut Bibel die Menschen ja schon bestraft. Wenn er nicht in die Freiheit des menschen eingreifen darf, wieso hat er es dann getan und wieso tut er es nicht jetzt und beendet einfach mal ein paar Konflikte ?

Egal wie ich es drehe und wende, ich komme immer und immer wieder zu dem selben Ergebnis. Ich habe nichts gegen Christen oder sont irgendwelche Glaubensrichtung. Wer beten soll, soll beten wenn es demjenigen Kraft gibt. Alles was ich versuchen kann, ist die Menschen um mich herum davon zu überzeugen, dass sie diese Kraft aus sich selber schöpfen.

Gut jetzt bin ich leicht abgekommen vom Thema. Du kannst jemanden lieben ohne zu tolerieren was er tut ? Das halte ich für zweifelhaft. Das wäre für mich dann krankhafte Liebe.


----------



## Ykon (29. März 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> ich selbst glaub an kein Gott, wenns gott geben würde würd er net zulassen das so viele menschen sterben.





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es passieren viele schlimme Sachen auf der Welt und dieser Gott ist entweder nicht da, er sieht weg oder es ist ihm egal. Oder aber er kann nichts dagegen tun.




Da muss ich mich doch mal wieder direkt einklinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorsicht!
Der folgende Text könnt Inhalte aus der Bibel aufweisen!

Ich denke mal das ist die altbekannte Frage: "Warum lässt ein allmächtiger Gott Leid in der Welt zu?" oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da muss man sich erstmal fragen woher das Leid kommt. Antwort: Von den Menschen. Wir Menschen fügen uns selber das Leid zu, das wir haben. Der Grund ist nach biblischer auffassung die Sünden, die wir verrichten. Ich denke die Geschichte von Adam und Eva ist da ein gutes Beispiel:
In ihrem Paradies war alles perfekt. Sie waren unsterblich, hatten keine Feinde usw.. Nun kam es dazu, dass sie gesündigt haben (vom verbotenen Baum gegessen) und damit hat Gott das Leid auf die Welt gebracht. Sie wurden sterblich, Tiere wurden zu Fleischfressern usw..
Also sagt die Bibel, dass der Mensch alleine derjenige war, der entschieden hat ob Leid und Böses auf der Welt entsteht.

Oft wird auch die Geschichte von Adam und Eva als die "biblische Evolutionstheorie" beschimpft, was sie aber nicht sein soll. Das ist jetzt aber ne andere Sache. ;>

Jedenfalls könnte man sich jetzt fragen, warum Gott nicht einfach das ganze Leid abschafft? Weil der Mensch dannach trozdem weiterhin böse sein würde. Das heißt, dass wenn das Leid komplett und für immer entfernt werden soll, muss der Mensch entfernt werden.

Gottes einzige Tat war Jesus auf die Erde zu schicken, um die Botschaft von Sündenvergebung und dem ewigen Leben nach dem Tod zu verkünden. Ich selber glaub da auch nicht dran, aber so steht's nun mal geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will, ist dass Gott nicht unser Aufpasser sein soll, der uns überall die Hand reicht, wo es nur geht. Gott hat uns diese Welt als seine Abbilder geschenkt und wir sollen sie nach unserer Auffassung bewohnen. Er hat uns gesagt, wie wir sie nach seiner Auffassung bewohnen sollten, damit wir später in das Paradies kommen. Also haben wir als Bevölkerung alles selbst in der Hand. Selbst nach biblischer Auffassung.

Sorry für den ganzen Bibel-content. Muss aber auch mal sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> _"Dort wo sich Toleranz verbreitet, wird es von Hass verdrängt."_



Das kommt auf die Einstellung der Menschen an, ich könnte da jetzt einen 3 Seiten Text drüber schreiben, aber ich lasse es lieber mal. Hass kann Toleranz nicht verdrängen, wenn die Toleranz stärker ist und die die Hass streuen sozusagen "erleuchtet" werden.


----------



## Bloodletting (29. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Einstellung der Menschen an, ich könnte da jetzt einen 3 Seiten Text drüber schreiben, aber ich lasse es lieber mal. Hass kann Toleranz nicht verdrängen, wenn die Toleranz stärker ist und die die Hass streuen sozusagen "erleuchtet" werden.



Hass = Intoleranz, ist ja so weit logisch.
Und Toleranz bedeutet immer, dass es von Intoleranz verdrängt wird, einfach, weil es toleriert wird.^^


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hass = Intoleranz, ist ja so weit logisch.
> Und Toleranz bedeutet immer, dass es von Intoleranz verdrängt wird, einfach, weil es toleriert wird.^^



Okay, ich verstehe worauf du hinauswillst.

In dem Fall kann man einfach sagen, dass es wahrscheinlich niemals die perfekte Form des Zusammenlebens und die optimale Gessellschaft geben wird. Was ganz einfach daran liegt, dass es so viele Menschen auf der Welt gibt, die alle Unterschiedliche Meinungen vertreten. Es stimmt, dass wenn man vollkommen tolerant wäre (Was kein mensch ist) auch Nazis als Beispiel tolerieren müsste. Ja man müsste sogar Massenmörder tolerieren.

Aber an diesem Punkt spielt etwas Anderes eine große Rolle. Ich bin der Meinung, dass jeder tun und lassen soll was er will. Jeder soll frei sein. Mit einer einzigen Einschränkung: Man muss die anderen auch frei sein lassen und darf nicht in deren Freiheit eingreifen. Soll heißen, dass so etwas wie Nazis oder Massenmörder in der Tat unakzeptabel sind. Ganz einfach, weil sie in die Freiheit und die Lebensweisen anderer eingereifen.

Desweiteren müssen natürlich die Menschenrechte aktzeptiert und beachtet werden.


Es gibt keinen der 100% Neutral ist, man wird dies nirgendswo finden. Aber schon ein kleiner Schritt in Richtung mehr Toleranz und Freheit würde schon helfen. Es ist logisch das Alles darüber hinaus reine Utopie bleiben wird.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gottes einzige Tat war Jesus auf die Erde zu schicken, um die Botschaft von Sündenvergebung und dem ewigen Leben nach dem Tod zu verkünden.



Naja das trifft vielleicht auf das neue Testament zu. Wenn du aber mal in das alte schaust handelt Gott eher wie ein strenger Vater der seine Kinder bestraft.
Das neue Testament spricht von einem gütigen und verzeihenden Vater.
Was ich mich im Bezug auf das Christentum frage ist: Warum war Gott damals viel repräsenter als Heute?


----------



## Kurator (29. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Naja das trifft vielleicht auf das neue Testament zu. Wenn du aber mal in das alte schaust handelt Gott eher wie ein strenger Vater der seine Kinder bestraft.
> Das neue Testament spricht von einem gütigen und verzeihenden Vater.
> Was ich mich im Bezug auf das Christentum frage ist: Warum war Gott damals viel repräsenter als Heute?



Gott hat sich im Neuen Testament kein bisschen verändert. Ich mache hier mal ein paar ganz wichtige Unterscheidungen.
Erstens ist eine Züchtigung immer ein Akt der Liebe. Sprich, sie dient dazu, dass jemand wieder auf den richtigen Weg zurück kommt. Würde der Mensch hier viel früher auf Gott hören, dann bräuchte es auch nicht solche drastischen Massnahmen. Dies ist jedoch stark zu trennen von Gottes Zorn. Der Zorn gilt der Sünde und ist nicht von Liebe motiviert sondern hat Gerechtigkeit und Heiligkeit als Grundlage. Dies ist dann das Gerichtshandeln Gottes. Bezeichnend hier drin ist, dass über niemanden je Gericht gekommen wäre, ohne dass er vorher die Möglichkeit der Umkehr gehabt hätte. Der Zorn wird daher nicht über seine Kinder kommen. Dies wird uns im Alten Testament offenbart. Es ist aber auch genau in diesem Testament schon so, dass Gott die Sünde aus purer Gnade vergiebt. Auf den Glauben, des Menschen hin.
Wenden wir uns also dem Neuen Testament zu. Hier kommt die Botschaft der Erlösung zu ihrem Höhepunkt. Als Jesus Christus am Kreuz gestorben ist und 3 Tage später wieder auferstanden ist. Genau an diesem Kreuz aber ist auch Gottes Zorn über die Sünde zu erkennen. So betet Jesus vor der Kreuzigung im Garten Gezemaneh, dass er doch diesen Kelch an ihm vorbeigehen lassen möge, wenn möglich. Sein Wille soll jedoch nicht geschehen, sondern der Wille des Vaters. Die Frage ist nun also, was ist in diesem Kelch. Das Jesus, welcher ja selbst Gott ist, dazu bewegt Blut zu schwitzen. Währe dies nur sein leiblicher Tod am Kreuz so müssten wir in der Tat sagen, dass dies ein wahrhaftig schwacher Mensch gewesen sein muss. Der Kelch wird jedoch auch Kelch des Zorns genannt. Er enthält Gottes ewigen Zorn über alles was unheilig ist. Genau diesen Zorn hat Jesus Chritus am Kreuz anschliessend getragen. Für jeden Menschen, welcher an ihn glaubt. Wenden wir uns weiter der Offenbarung zu. Wer hier denkt, dass Gott NUR ein vergebender Gott ist, der kann nicht lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Alte und das Neue Testament bilden eine untrennbare Einheit.

Eine ganz andere Geschichte ist es, wie wir Christen (Ich kann nur für uns schreiben, da ich nun einmal kein Moslem bin) uns häufig darstellen. Ja, leider bin auch ich immer wieder stolz. Schaue ich jedoch mein Leben an, so gibt es nicht den geringsten Grund dazu. Eigentlich sollte jeder Christ mit tiefster Demut erfüllt sein, schon alleine deshalb, weil er die Rettung nicht verdient hat, sondern dem alleinigen Gnadenwirken Gottes. Er müsste eigentlich erkennen, dass er selber sich nicht im geringsten von jedem anderen Menschen unterscheidet. Er ist nichts besseres. Sollte ich einen stolzen Eindruck hinterlassen haben in meinen Postings, so kann ich nicht anders als um Vergebung zu bitten, denn dies lag nicht im entferntesten in meiner Absicht.
Auf ein konstruktives weiter diskutieren.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Deathstyle (29. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Was ich mich im Bezug auf das Christentum frage ist: Warum war Gott damals viel repräsenter als Heute?


Weil die Wissenschaft nichtmehr unterdrückt wird? 

Was ich mich schon immer gefragt habe: an was glauben richtige Christen, die Evolutionstheorie und der Entstehungsgeschichte/n der Bibel?


----------



## Kurator (29. März 2010)

Die meisten Christen denen es mit ihrem Glauben ernst ist, haben die kreationistische Sicht. Dies ist darin begründet, dass ein Christ die Bibel als Gottes Wort annimmt. Dies bedeutet für ihn ist sie ohne Irrtum und ohne Fehler. Sowohl bei den schönen stellen, wie auch bei den sehr unbequemen, welche einem selber konfrontieren. Da dies die Grundlage ist, wird er eigentlich immer an dem Schöpfungsakt Gottes fest halten. Denn tut er dies nicht, gesteht er ein, dass die Bibel falsch liegt. Dies bedeutet, sie lügt. Was weiter bedeutet würde, dass sie entweder nicht Gottes Wort ist, oder das Gott selber ein Lügner ist. Da letzteres ausscheidet bleibt nur das Erste. Was den ganzen christlichen Glauben entleeren würde. Wobei bei genauem überdenken dann sogar Gott ein Lügner sein könnte, weil was sagt einem dann, dass die Bibel an anderen Orten nicht auch irrt? Ja, ich gebe gerne zu, dass dies in sich ein im Kreis argumentieren ist. Dies sieht bei der Gegenseite jedoch nicht anders aus. Was auch häufig der Grund für die verhärteten Fronten ist.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Naja das trifft vielleicht auf das neue Testament zu. Wenn du aber mal in das alte schaust handelt Gott eher wie ein strenger Vater der seine Kinder bestraft.
> Das neue Testament spricht von einem gütigen und verzeihenden Vater.
> Was ich mich im Bezug auf das Christentum frage ist: Warum war Gott damals viel repräsenter als Heute?



Weil das Lügengerüst auf dem das Christentum aufgebaut ist immer mehr zusammenbricht, weil immer mehr Leute Einsicht zeigen und lieber an sich selber glauben und natürlich wegen der Wissenschaft.


----------



## Kurator (29. März 2010)

Schade eigentlich, dass jetzt wieder auf eine solche Art diskutiert wird. Wissenschaft und Glaube haben so ungefähr genau nichts miteinander zu tun. Schade, dass dies immer so gegeneinander ausgespielt wird. Bisher konnte das Gespräch eigentlich recht annehmlich fortgesetzt werden. Es währe aber wohl besser, wenn der Thread hier wieder geschlossen wird, wenn das so weiter geht.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, dass jetzt wieder auf eine solche Art diskutiert wird. Wissenschaft und Glaube haben so ungefähr genau nichts miteinander zu tun. Schade, dass dies immer so gegeneinander ausgespielt wird. Bisher konnte das Gespräch eigentlich recht annehmlich fortgesetzt werden. Es währe aber wohl besser, wenn der Thread hier wieder geschlossen wird, wenn das so weiter geht.
> 
> mfg Kurator



Wissenschaft und Glaube schließen sich nicht aus. Die Christen glauben an eine Seele. Die Seele ist im Körper. Und der Körper hat unweigerlich etwas mit der Biologiewissenschaft zu tun, oder nicht ? Alles was wir denken findet in unserem Gehirn stat. Eigentlich wirklich Alles. Auch die Bewegungen. Wenn das Gehirn stirbt stirbt der Mensch....und seine Gedanken sowie sein Gewissen. Das ist bewießen oder nicht ?


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, dass jetzt wieder auf eine solche Art diskutiert wird. Wissenschaft und Glaube haben so ungefähr genau nichts miteinander zu tun. Schade, dass dies immer so gegeneinander ausgespielt wird. Bisher konnte das Gespräch eigentlich recht annehmlich fortgesetzt werden. Es währe aber wohl besser, wenn der Thread hier wieder geschlossen wird, wenn das so weiter geht.
> 
> mfg Kurator


Wenn das wieder in der leidigen Diskussion Glaube vs. Wissenschaft ausbricht ist das auch der Fall. Ich möchte aber die Diskutanten an das eigentliche Thema erinnern und das ist *nicht*, warum Glaube schlecht und rationales Denken gut ist. 





Reflox schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt: Warum ist Religion so ein Flamewar Brennpunkt? Es geht ja nur darum was andere denken und andere nicht! Das soll kein religiöser Thread sein, sondern um herauszufinden WARUM dass es immer gleich zum "Kampf" kommt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Ist es eigentlich in Ordnung wenn man Gläubige und Kreationisten unterscheidet? Mit letzteren komme ich nämlich definitiv nicht klar ^^


----------



## Philister (29. März 2010)

Der Vatikan ist wohl mit die mächtigste Institution überhaupt. Abgesehen von ihrer Finanzkraft erreicht keine Gruppierung Milliarden von Menschen - vor allem nicht Milliarden, die bereits von der Richtigkeit der Aussage überzeugt sind, bevor sie überhaupt ausgesprochen wurde. Was im Namen einer höheren Macht geschehen ist, bedarf ohnehin keiner weiteren Kommentare.&#12288;

Auch in den aktuell hochkommenden Skandalen zeigt sich, dass sich die Kirche als solche keinen Deut von Eigeninteressen geleiteten Organisationen unterscheidet. Es wird der Eindruck erweckt, man wolle vor allem die eigene Institution schützen - dort, wie sie ihren Auftrag am schmählichsten verrät. Man sollte meinen, dass grade in solch gravierenden Situationen ein christlicher Geist zutage treten sollte. Einer, der Demut und Reue offenbaren würde. Auch diese Chance, ein wenig Würde zu retten und einen Unterschied zu 'weltlich' geleiteten Institutionen aufzuzeigen, wurde verpasst. Unwillkürlich erhält man den Eindruck einer zutiefst von Skrupel und gesundem Menschenverstand befreiten Organisation.

Ohnehin muss man sich fragen, ob man für die westliche resp. christliche Perzeption des Glaubens - also die Entwicklung einer inneren Geisteshaltung - auf albern gekleidete Männlein angewiesen ist, deren Amt selbst mit der Bibel nicht zu legitimieren ist - und die zu allem Übel auch noch politische Macht ausüben und kleine Kinder **********, das biblische Symbol für Unschuld schlechthin.

Wer sich mit dem Thema eingehend beschäftigt hat, weiss jedoch ohnehin, dass Religion und Glaube zwei paar Schuhe sind.

Was aber abseits vom politischen Geschehen abläuft, das sind wohl eher ausgelebte Profilneurosen. Religion und Glaube scheint das ultimative Thema für Leute zu sein, die sich selbst für intelligent halten - und andern bevorzugt Dummheit unterstellen. Aber alles hat auch seinen Preis - there is no such thing as a free meal. Selbst vom Geringsten - dem grössten Penner - kann ein Freigeist noch was lernen.

Unter intelligenten Leuten ist es ohnehin aus gutem Grund verboten, über Intelligenz zu urteilen. Wer sich selber für intelligent hält, wird sich für berechtigt halten, über die Intelligenz seiner Mitmenschen zu urteilen. Das selbe gilt auch für den, der über den Urteiler urteilt. Die rekursive Falle.

Anderen Anlass geben zu denken, man halte sich selbst für intelligent - dann wäre der Intelligente der Dumme. Anders gesagt: Gehört es nicht zum guten Ton der Intelligenten, die Eitelkeit intelligent zu kaschieren? Oder - um noch eins draufzusetzen - sich bewusst zu sein, was man NICHT weiss. Grade in unserer aufgeklärten Gesellschaft scheint man lustigerweise immer mehr auf Scheinwissen abzufahren.

Ganz nach dem Motto: Wir glauben zwar an keinen Gott mehr, aber dafür an alles.


----------



## Rhokan (29. März 2010)

Mh, im Internet gibts genug Leute die einem ihre Meinung aufdrücken wollen, nur ihre Meinung für Richtig halten und dazu dabei trotzdem noch sehr anonym bleiben können.
Religion ist sowieso, wenn man sich mal in der Welt(geschichte) umsieht, eigentlich stehts mit "Meinungen aufdrücken" verbunden.
Was das dann kombiniert ergibt ist doch klar.


----------



## Kurator (29. März 2010)

@Philister:
Leider muss ich dir in fast allen Dingen bezüglich der Kirche recht geben. Was mich jedoch ehrlich erfreut ist, dass du eine Linie zwischen Religion und Glaube ziehst. Diese Differenzierung trifft man leider nur sehr wenig an. Vor allem bei Leuten, welche mit dem Glauben nichts am Hut haben. Dort kommen die Verbrechen der Institution Kirche gerade recht. Sie bieten Munition und dies leider reichlich.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Ykon (29. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich in Ordnung wenn man Gläubige und Kreationisten unterscheidet? Mit letzteren komme ich nämlich definitiv nicht klar ^^



Natürlich muss man da unterscheiden. Nicht jeder Christ und nicht jeder Moslem glaubt an das Gleiche.
Ich, als Christ, gehe nicht jeden Sonntag in die Kirche, halte die Fastenzeit oder was es sonst noch so gut. Auch nicht jeder Moslem verzichtet auf Alkohol und Glücksspiel. Dieses Schubladendenken kriegt man anscheinend echt nirgends raus. Jeder Gläubige hat ne andere verbindung zur Religion. Aber das soll ja jetzt nicht das Thema sein.

Jedenfalls hat die christliche Kirche nach meiner auffassung die Bibel am besten gedeutet und verstanden. Die Bibel sollte nie (!) wörtlich genommen werden. Im ganzen Buch stecken Metaphern, Vergleiche und was sonst noch für Rhetoriken. Und ich denke es war auch die Absicht sie so zu verfassen.
Zum Vergleich haben Jehovas Zeugen und Kreationisten eine komplett andere biblische Exgese, als die Christen.


----------



## Kurator (29. März 2010)

Bei den Zeugen Jehovas stimme ich dir ja gerne bei. Schliesslich wurde der Arianismus schon auf dem Konzil vom Nicäa abgeschaft. Athanasius sei dank. Krationisten, so wie ich einer bin, nehmen die Bibel immer dann wörtlich, wenn es der Kontext nicht zwingend anders verlangt. Dies hat mit dem heremeutischen Ansatz zu tun. In wörtliches Bibelverständnis versucht selbstverständlich nicht Metaphern oder anders weiter bildlich gesprochene Textpassagen zu verwörtlichen. Nimmt man zum Beispiel das Buch Jesaja, so ist alles bis auf die Kapitel 34-38 in Poesie geschrieben. Dies soll natürlich klar beachtet werden. Dies ergibt sich jedoch aus dem Text. Genau dies ist jedoch bei der Schöpfung nicht zwingend gegeben. Da dort eine wörtliche Auslegung der Bibel sonst in keinster Weise widerspricht. Dies wird generella auch Literalsinn genannt. Eines der grössten Probleme in der Bibelauslegung ist in meinen Augen die Allegorie. Sie wird sehr häufig dazu benutzt um einen Text so aus zu legen, wie es einem gerade selber in den Kram passt. Dies führt jedoch häufig dazu, dass überhaupt nicht mehr nachgeprüft werden kann, wie diese Person zu ihrem Schluss gekommen ist.
Sicherlich gibt es hier sehr viele Theologen, welche mir widersprechen würden. Jedoch sollte bei diesem Punkt nicht ausser acht gelassen werden, dass die meisten von diesen selber keine Christen sind. Sie daher von vornherein ein andere Vorstellung haben, was der Stellenwert der Bibel betrifft.
Sind wir jedoch ehrlich, so ist 90% der Bibel absolut glasklar verfasst. Es bleiben vielleicht weitere 8%, welche sehr schwer zu verstehen sind und ein eingehendes Studium erfordern. 2% können in etwa als unerklärbar gesehen werden. Die meisten Menschen, wollen blos nicht wahrhaben, dass die 98% eben für sich selber sprechen und versuchen sie auf den kompliziertesten Wegen um zu deuten. Dies ist auch kein Vorwurf, nur sehe ich es eher als problematisch an. Entweder ich nehme die Bibel nach ihrem Selbstzeugnis als das Wort Gottes an oder ich verwerfe sie ganz. Alles dazwischen ist in meinen Augen weder Fisch noch Vogel.
Die Zahlen oben sind jetzt so ziemlich aus der Luft gegriffen. Dürften aber in etwa der Realität entsprechen.
Ach, wenn die Bibel nie wörtlich genommen werden sollte. Wie gehst du dann mit den Themen wie Sünde um. Oder auch, dass Gott die Menschen liebt, etc... Nehme ich die Bibel nie wörtlich, kann ich sie gleich in die Tonne treten. Dann kann ich auch gleich mein eigenes Buch schreiben mit meinen eigenen Ideen drin.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Aber was sagen dann Kreationisten zu millionen jahre alten Knochen von Dinosauriern?
Ich finde man sollte Wissenschaft und Glauben nicht so strikt trennen... denn wenn es Beweise gibt, die das Buch widerlegen muss man das wohl anerkennen oder nicht?

Es ist immer ein geben und nehmen... man kann nicht einfach da sitzen, die Arme verschränken und dann rumstänkern wenn man das Echo nicht verträgt...


----------



## Ol@f (29. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber was sagen dann Kreationisten zu millionen jahre alten Knochen von Dinosauriern?
> Ich finde man sollte Wissenschaft und Glauben nicht so strikt trennen... denn wenn es Beweise gibt, die das Buch widerlegen muss man das wohl anerkennen oder nicht?
> 
> Es ist immer ein geben und nehmen... man kann nicht einfach da sitzen, die Arme verschränken und dann rumstänkern wenn man das Echo nicht verträgt...



Die Bibel wurde von Leuten von vor knapp 2000 Jahren für Leute von vor knapp 2000 Jahren geschrieben. Man darf und sollte sich also gerne in jedem der Einzelnen Punkte fragen, ob das Geschriebene nun deshalb so dasteht, weil es ins Geschehen der damaligen Zeit passte (z.B. das Bild der Frau, und ihrer Rechte und Pflichten), oder wie fundamental und "immer gültig" dieses oder jenes Statement ist. 

Glaube in was für einer Ausprägung auch immer ist erst einmal eine bestimmtes Modell, was genau die gleiche Berechtigung besitzt wie eine atheistische Weltsicht. Man sollte sich nur klar machen, wo ich aus welchem Grund welche Schlussfolgerungen ziehen darf, und wo nicht...


----------



## Ykon (29. März 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Ach, wenn die Bibel nie wörtlich genommen werden sollte. Wie gehst du dann mit den Themen wie Sünde um. Oder auch, dass Gott die Menschen liebt, etc... Nehme ich die Bibel nie wörtlich, kann ich sie gleich in die Tonne treten. Dann kann ich auch gleich mein eigenes Buch schreiben mit meinen eigenen Ideen drin.



Da hast du natürlich recht. Sorry, hab's wohl doof formuliert. Natürlich sollte man einige Passagen wörtlich nehmen, sonst würden ja die Überlieferungen und vieles mehr auch keinen Sinn mehr ergeben.
Aber trozdem denke ich, dass das von dir beschriebende Verhältnis zwischen Material, das gedeutet werden sollte und das nicht gedeutet werden sollte, nicht stimmt. Aber das gehört ja wieder mal leieder nicht zum Topic...

@ Ol@f 

Biblische Exegesen und die Haltung von Menschen zu Religion verändern sich immer mit der Zeit. Aber diese Ansichten, die für früher zählten udn heute nicht mehr, wurde bereits erkannt und genug gedeutet.


----------



## Kurator (29. März 2010)

Würde zu dem Thema gerne weiter schreiben. Glaube aber, dies könnte dann doch ein bisschen zu Offtopic werden und dann kommt ein Moderator mit seinem Padel und zieht uns eins rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die verschiedenen Standpunkte wurden auch dargelegt. Sollte jemand also mit mir weiter diskutieren wollen über biblische Hermeneutik und Exegese, so können wir dies gerne per PM machen.
Die Frage ist blos, wie kommen wir wieder zum Topic zurück? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Kurator


----------



## Ykon (29. März 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Die Frage ist blos, wie kommen wir wieder zum Topic zurück?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fast garnicht, weil es eigentlich schon beantwortet wurde. ;>

Nähmlich, dass es halt die zwei "Seiten" gibt. Die einen haben keinen Glauben und haben das Gefühlt, dass sie den Glauben von den anderen aufgedrängt bekommen. Die anderen, die einen Glauben haben, fühlen sich allerdings durch die intoleranten und hochgradig idiotischen Sprüche angegriffen.

Das ist nur das, was ich mitbekommen habe. Ihr könnt die Lista ja ergänzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurator (29. März 2010)

Also kurz zusammen gefast. Wir Menschen sind einfach zu dumm um konstruktiv mit einander zu reden?
Hmmm, denke dies könnte sogar hin hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Kurator


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. März 2010)

Ich werf mal ein wenig Information in den Thread. Zerreist mal den Happen, passt zum Thema.

Die Bibel ist eine Sammlung vieler Schriften. In einer großen Versammlung wurde vom Papst & Co.
festgelegt, was in die Bibel kommt und was auf ewig in den Bibliotheken des Vatikans verschwindet.
Von DUTZENDEN Evangelien wurden die 4 ausgesucht, die am ehesten die Göttlichkeit Jesu 
unterstreichen. Wozu? Rom stand zu dieser Zeit vor einer Spaltung. Das Christentum hatte stark
und geeint aufzutreten um das Chaos (und den Machtverlust) zu verhindern. Die Bibel wurde
festgelegt, Jesu zum Sohn Gottes erklärt. Zuvor verehrten ihn nur einige als Gottes Sohn. Er galt
als Prophet. Als diesen sehen und schätzten die Islamisten ihn noch Heute. Als einen Propheten
von vielen, an deren Ende Mohammed stand.

Der Koran ist etwas ganz anderes als die Bibel. Wo die Bibel das Wort vieler Menschen ist, da ist der
Koran auf den Strich genau das Wort Allahs. Es gibt keine Zweifel. Keine Interpretationsmöglichkeiten.
Was im Koran steht ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. 

In der Bibel die Entstehungsgeschichte, wird im Koran erklärt die Sonne drehe sich um die Erde. Bei
der Bibel darf man Streiten, beim Koran nicht. In einer Fernsehsendung wurde eine Art Duell ausgetragen.
Ein Korangelehrter gegen einen muslimischen Forscher, der in den USA studiert hat. Frage: Ist die Erde
eine Scheibe? Am Ende hat durch stimmenmehrheit der Korangelehrte gewonnen...

Desweiteren: Widersprüche

In der Bibel, wie gesagt, von Menschenhand geschrieben und damit natürlich nicht fehlerfrei.
Der Koran aber wurde von Allah selbst verfasst. Der Koran widerspricht sich jedoch selbst sehr
oft. Aber nicht verzagen! Es gibt im Koran eine Regel: Widersprechen sich zwei Suren, so gilt die
Sure, die später geschrieben wurde (also die die weiter hinten im Buch ist).

Da darf ich vll. spalten? Eine der letzten Suren im Koran ist die Sure des Schwertes. Sie hebt damit
so gut wie alle Suren auf, die von Freundschaft und Liebe sprechen. Denn die Sure des Schwertes
fordert jeden Muslim unmissverständlich zum Kampf gegen JUDEN und CHRISTEN auf, wo und wann
auch immer.

Der Grund für den niemals endenden Krieg.

-flamed mich, aber dem kann keiner Widersprechen.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. März 2010)

Darf ich fragen woher du dieses ganze Wissen hast? Würde mich auch gern mal etwas mit dem Thema beschäftigen, des Wissens wegen, aber das ist garnicht so leicht ohne Quellenanstöße, grade was dieses Thema und der Auslegung dessen ist es schwierig hier alles was zu lesen bekommt auch zu glauben. - Auf deutsch: Es steht viel Unsinn im Internet.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. März 2010)

Klar ist viel Unsinn unterwegs. Man muss sich daher viel Information holen. Aus verschiedenen Quellen.
Was dann kommt? Nachdenken. Man muss alles Wissen selbstständig herausfiltern. Dann wird vieles
klar. 
Wieso? Warum wird das behauptet? Wer zieht einen Nutzten daraus? Vor allem die letzte Frage ist
wichtig...

such einfach mal bei YouTube. Da gibt es einen Deutschen der zum Islam konvertiert ist. So ein bisschen
fanatischer Prediger. Ganz intressant. Dann ist Hölländisches und Skandinavisches Fernsehen bei YouTube
sehr informativ. Die bringen Dinge, die von unserer Regierung nicht gewünscht sind. 
Dann gibt es einige Filme. Ein sehr guter: "Islam - Was der Westen wissen muss"

Keiner Quelle darf man alles glauben. Aber den offiziellen am wenigsten.
Warum wird das behauptet? 
Wer zeiht einen Nutzten daraus?
Die Machthaber ziehen den größten Nutzten aus falscher Information, das darf man als Faustformel verwenden.

Selbst meine Lehrer ziehen mich schon zu Rate. Denke, das sollte zumindest ein wenig was heißen.

-Richard


----------



## Shaila (30. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich werf mal ein wenig Information in den Thread. Zerreist mal den Happen, passt zum Thema.
> 
> Die Bibel ist eine Sammlung vieler Schriften. In einer großen Versammlung wurde vom Papst & Co.
> festgelegt, was in die Bibel kommt und was auf ewig in den Bibliotheken des Vatikans verschwindet.
> ...



Tja, damit wären wieder bei dem Satz "Hass kan nur mit Toleranz bekämpft werden". 

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kann jemand der an den Koran glaubt, also nicht tolerant sein. Er wird aufgefordert gegen Juden und Christen zu kämpfen. Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob mit Kampf ein blutiger Kampf gemeint ist, oder ein Kampf in Form von Aufklärung. Sozusagen die Macht des Wortes.

Ich persönlich halte den Koran übrigens auch für sehr viel glaubwürdiger als die Bibel, weil das Christentum, quasi nur aus Lügen und anderen Religionen zusammengebaut ist und eigentlich immer nur eine Art Macht darstellte, die Angst und Glaube dazu verwendet hat um über andere zu bestimmen. Das ist meine Meinung.

Ich kann den Islam da irgendwo schon verstehen, dass sie sich irgendwo aufgefordert fühlen da gegen zu kämpfen. Ich fühle mich auch dazu verpflichtet meine Sichtweise im Bezug auf solche Dinge zu verbreiten, egal wo und wann.

Es ist wirklich ein Teufelskreis. Es fällt schwer tolerant zu sein, wenn man wenig vom Glauben hält...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Tja, damit wären wieder bei dem Satz "Hass kan nur mit Toleranz bekämpft werden".
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kann jemand der an den Koran glaubt, also nicht tolerant sein. Er wird aufgefordert gegen Juden und Christen zu kämpfen. Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob mit Kampf ein blutiger Kampf gemeint ist, oder ein Kampf in Form von Aufklärung. Sozusagen die Macht des Wortes.
> 
> ...



Die Sure des Schwertes beschreibt wie man den besiegten Feind verstümmeln soll, rechte Hand und linken Fuß abschlagen etc...

Also kein Kampf mit Worten. Das Christentum ist nur aus anderen Religionen zusammengebaut? Der Islam doch noch viel mehr! Mohammed lebte Jahre unter
Juden und Christen. Deswegen ähnelt der Islam ja diesen beiden älteren Religionen so sehr. Das ursprüngliche Christentum bestand aus ehrlichem Glauben und
dem Wunsch, Liebe, Toleranz und Frieden zu lehren. Dass MENSCHEN, einfache Menschen den Glauben und das Unwissen vieler missbraucht haben, darf man 
der Kirche selbst nicht ankreiden. Diese Zeit ist schon lange vorbei. Im Islam ist das jedoch auch heute noch so. Man sieht gerade die radikalen Muslime in Bagdad
etc. mit einem kleinen, schmalen Koran herumlaufen und Predigten rufen. Was sie da halten, lesen und glauben ist die gekürzte Version. Der erste Teil des Koran
ist quasi weggelassen, der friedliche Teil. Man nutzt das Unwissen. Aber daran sind keine Religionen schuld, sondern machtversessene Menschen.
Du fühlst dich dazu verpflichtet, dagegen anzukämpfen? Wie muss ich mich dann fühlen wenn ein Mann mit Kopfbedeckung und Kalashnikov die muslimische
Welt dazu auffordert, mich zu töten? Ganz offen?
Was muss ich dann halten wenn sich die wichtigsten religiösen Führer des Islam in Los Angeles treffen und darüber beraten, wie die Shaira auf der Welt verbreitet
und das Rückgrat der westlichen Welt gebrochen werden kann?
Ich würde gerne sagen dass es auch hier nur böse Menschen sind die eine gute Religion missbrauchen so wie bei den Christen oder Juden. Aber der Koran, das
exakte Wort Allahs, fordert sie dazu auf. Sie tun mit ihren Machenschaften nur das, was ihr Gott von ihnen fordert. Das ist der Grund, warum ich kein Freund
des Islam sein kann. Die Juden und Christen wollen mich zumindest nicht töten oder versklaven (wie in der Shaira gefordert). Sie tolerieren mich und lassen mich
in Ruhe.

Bannt mich wenn es euch nicht gefällt. Mir gefällt es nicht, aber das ist so sehr Fakt wie es nur sein kann.


----------



## Ykon (30. März 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen woher du dieses ganze Wissen hast? Würde mich auch gern mal etwas mit dem Thema beschäftigen, des Wissens wegen, aber das ist garnicht so leicht ohne Quellenanstöße, grade was dieses Thema und der Auslegung dessen ist es schwierig hier alles was zu lesen bekommt auch zu glauben. - Auf deutsch: Es steht viel Unsinn im Internet.



Das ist bzw. sollte Allgemeinwissen sein.
Ich habe das Glück, dass ich eine echt motivierte Religionslehrerin habe und in dem Kurs wirklich einige Interessierte sitzen, wodurch immer sehr gute Diskussionen entstehen, die von unserer informierten Lehrerin geführt werden kann.
Alles politische und soziale, das um uns herum passiert, sollte wirklich irgendwo zum Allgemeinwissen gehören. Ich glaube da wärs auch mit der Toleranz etwas leichter.


----------



## yves1993 (30. März 2010)

Da fällt mir nur das Zitat ein das ich wohl NIE vergessen werde und das man 10000 mal QFT' en kann:

''Religionskriege sind Konflikte zwischen Erwachsenen, in denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren imaginären Freund hat!''

...dem sei nix hinzuzufügen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. März 2010)

das Zitat ist toll, aber zu simpel für dieses Thema. Religion ist auch sehr von Kultur und andersherum
geprägt. Gerade der Islam ist da ein sehr gutes Beispiel, oder die Sub-Kathegorien der christlichen Kirche.

Ich geh nun schlafen, habe genug für einen Abend getippt. Muss morgen zur Arbeit.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das ist bzw. sollte Allgemeinwissen sein.



Ich weiß mehr als genug über die verschiedenen Religionen und dem Thema als solches, Sachen die mich interessieren - spezielle Übersetzungen aus den Suren des Korans zum Beispiel - gehören definitiv nichtmehr zum Allgemeinwissen.


----------



## Shaila (30. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Die Sure des Schwertes beschreibt wie man den besiegten Feind verstümmeln soll, rechte Hand und linken Fuß abschlagen etc...
> 
> Also kein Kampf mit Worten. Das Christentum ist nur aus anderen Religionen zusammengebaut? Der Islam doch noch viel mehr! Mohammed lebte Jahre unter
> Juden und Christen. Deswegen ähnelt der Islam ja diesen beiden älteren Religionen so sehr. Das ursprüngliche Christentum bestand aus ehrlichem Glauben und
> ...



Dann kann ich den Islam auch nicht aktzeptieren. eine Glaubenrichtung, die in die Freiheit anderer eingreift ist nicht aktzeptabel. In diesem punkt ist der Islam wohl genauso rückständig wie die christliche Kirche in einigen Dingen. Gut ich darf mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, ich bin kein Religionsexperte.

Aber das so etwas im Koran steht wusste ich auch nicht. Sieht man mal was man hier alles lernen kann. Jedenfalls kann es damit nur unweigerlich zum Kampf kommen. Wie man es dreht und wendet. Tolreanz hört da auf, wo in die Freiheit eingegriffen wird und das tut der Islam mit diesem Satz. Ich sehe keine andere Möglichkeit, außer das der Islam das bedenkt, aber sie dürfen den Koran ja nicht ändern.

Das heißt das es ja zwangsläufig zu einem Konflikt kommen muss.

Ich kann so etwas nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen wie man für etwas was nicht einmal präsent ist oder irgendetwas tut sterben kann. Ich verstehe das nicht, ich hoffe nur die Menschen wachen irgendwann auf.


----------



## Ol@f (30. März 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur das Zitat ein das ich wohl NIE vergessen werde und das man 10000 mal QFT' en kann:
> 
> ''Religionskriege sind Konflikte zwischen Erwachsenen, in denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren imaginären Freund hat!''
> 
> ...dem sei nix hinzuzufügen.




Halte ich für sehr naiv.


----------



## yves1993 (30. März 2010)

Wie gesagt bezieht sich auf die Kriege an sich. Zumindest sollte sowas auf manche zutreffen, alle stimmt nicht jo. 

Ist aber auch irgendwie meine Meinung. Kultur hin oder her, Kriege wegen sowas zu führen ist einfach nur ''kindisch'', genau son Blödsinn wie Rassismus. Soziemlich TOTAL unbegründeter Kriegsgrund. 

''Haha lol ders braun los draufhauen!!11einself'' So in etwa. Es ist eine FARBE. LOL! Eine simple FARBE. Sry aber sich wegen sowas zu streiten.... NC.


Und ja ich habe das jetzt absichtlich vage gehalten um net zu sehr die Details der vergangenen 9 Seitigen Diskussion wieder aufzurütteln.
Und auch der Vergleich mit dem Rassismus und der Farbe ist nicht 100%tig Korrekt, da bei den Religionen wie gesagt etwas mehr dahinter steckt. Die Grundidee ist aber die Gleiche und sollte nur zur Unterstreichung meiner Meinung dienen und wieso ich derer schlussendlich bin.


----------



## Ykon (30. März 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich weiß mehr als genug über die verschiedenen Religionen und dem Thema als solches, Sachen die mich interessieren - spezielle Übersetzungen aus den Suren des Korans zum Beispiel - gehören definitiv nichtmehr zum Allgemeinwissen.



Hab ich auch nicht gesagt, aber die Grundintention der Religionen sollte klar sein. Das ist für mich Allgemeinwissen. Bestimmte Passagen und ihre Hintergründe gehören natürlich nicht dazu.
 Und nein, ich unterstelle dir auch nicht, dass du das nicht weißt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein schnelles /sign an Ol@f und ich bin auch im Bett. :>



yves1993 schrieb:


> Und auch der Vergleich mit dem Rassismus und der Farbe ist nicht 100%tig Korrekt, da bei den Religionen wie gesagt etwas mehr dahinter sticht.



Etwas sehr viel mehr. Was auch der Grund ist, warum das Zitat totaler Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## Kurator (30. März 2010)

Hui hier ist aber sehr viel Halbwissen vorhanden bezüglich der Bibel. Generell sind solche Angaben ohne Quellenverweis eigentlich zu nichts nütze. Da sie sich jeder selbst zusammenreimen kann.
Gehen wir einmal etwas genauer auf den Trinitarischen Streit ein. Nur so ganz am Rande, dieser hat statt gefunen, bevor überhaupt ein Papst, wie wir ihn kennen existiert hat. Es war eine Person mit dem Namen Athanasius, welcher sich dafür eingesetzt hat, dass Jesus vollkommen Gott ist. In der ganzen Zeit über wurde Athanasius genau deswegen über 17 Jahre verbannt. Er lebte im Exil. Ein Einzelkämpfer. Bevor ihr hier jedoch aburteilt, sollte ihr euch einmal mit seiner Person und seiner Argumentation befassen. Des weiteren war die Kanonisierung des neuen Testamentes bereits um ca. 150 nach Christus abgeschlossen. Damals war noch keine Uneinigkeit in der Kirche vorhanen. Gehen wir also weiter in die jüdische Auslegungstradition, welche das gesamte alte Testament konsequent als Wort Gottes wertet, welches durch Menschenhand, jedoch inspierert vom heiligen Geist, geschrieben wurde. In allen 4 kanonischen Evangelien wird so ziemlich aus jedem Buch des Alten Testamentes zitiert. Später in den apostolischen Briefen noch mehr. Die Bibel beansprucht für sich sehr wohl das Wort Gottes zu sein. Zudem konnte die Bibel bisher archäologisch nicht ein einziges mal widerlegt werden. Die Qumranrollen sind hier wohl das beste Beispiel. Der Text stimmt beinahe Wort für Wort mit einer heutigen Übersetzung überein. Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Desweitern müsstet ihr, wenn ihr die Bibel für nicht vertrauenswürdig haltet in ihrem literarischen Wesen, jedes andere Buch der Antike verwerfen. Da könnt ihr gerne zu jedem Altertumsforscher gehen, der wird euch dies bestätigen. Die Ilias von Homer zum Beispiel. Die erste bekannte Kopie die bekannt ist wurde über 1500 Jahre nach der angeblichen Verfassung geschrieben, trotzdem zweifelt keine ihre Echtheit an.
Wenden wir uns nun dem Koran zu. Ich weiss nicht wieviel ihr bereits darin gelesen habt. In sich hat er jedoch nicht die geringste Ordnung. Besser gesagt er ist das reinste Chaos. Die Anordnung der Suren sind strikt der Grösse nach. Es gibt keine einzige chronologische Stelle. Keine thematischen Zusammenhänge. Nada. Er verwendet sehr viele biblische Geschichten, welche jedoch fast alle vom Höhrensagen her in den Koran gekommen sind. Damals war nämlich keiner der Araber des Hebräischen oder des Griechischen mächtig. Es gibt zu hunderten Textfragmente, welche in Bezug darauf die Bibel stützen und eben genau nicht den Koran. Da das Alter hier definitiv entscheidend ist. Zudem sollten ihr euch einmal mit der ganzen Auslegung des Korans befassen. Dies kann nämlich nur anhand der Biographie Mohammeds geschehen. Die einzige, welche hierzu von den Muslimischen Universitäten freigegeben ist, ist diejenige von Ibn Hisham. Geschrieben ca. 90 Jahre nach dem Tod Mohammeds. Weiter kommen die Hadith hinzu, welche einen ähnlichen Stellenwert haben wie der Koran. Dies sind Erzählungen über Mohammed, welche von angeblichen Augenzeugen verfasst worden sind. Die ersten, welche solche Hadith gesammelt haben hatten über 500'000 Schriften zu durchforschen, von welchen es nur ein Bruchteil in die Sammlung geschaft hat. Auch diese sind eine der Hauptgrundlagen der Koranexegese. Wer der Meinung ist, dass sich der Koran selber auslegt, der ist hier auf dem Holzweg. Dies würde auch kein Gelehrter Moslem sagen.
In Bezug auf die Bibel sieht dies dann doch anders aus. So hat Martin Luther gesagt, dass sich die Bibel selber auslegt. Damit hat er gemeint, dass sich die Bibel nicht widerspricht. Widerspricht also eine Auslegung einer Stelle einer anderen Bibelstelle, dann ist die Auslegung falsch. Die Bibel beweist sich somit in der Auslegung selber. Was beim Koran definitiv nicht der Fall ist.

Zudem benutzen auf der ganzen Welt, alle Christen die selben Texte zur Übersetzung. Über alle Denominationen sowohl angefangen bei den Katholiken und den Reformierten/Protestanten, weiter zu den Evangelikalen und auch zu den Pfingstlern und den Charismatikern. Glaub mir, die ersten, welche Bücher aus der Bibel gekipt hätte, welche nur zur Machtfestigung gewesen währen hätten Martin Luther und Johannes Calin geheissen. Auch John Wycliff oder Jan Hus könnte hier natürlich genannt werden. Oder ein Huldrich Zwingli. Die katholische Kirche hat sie bis aufs Blut verfolgt und 1000ende von ihnen umgebracht und trotzdem halten sie am selben Buch fest.
Der einzige Unterschied liegt darin, dass die Katholiken an den Apokryphen festhalten. Wer diese einmal gelsen hat, weiss jedoch, dass sie weder auf literarischer Basis noch auf logischer Basis mit dem Rest des AT und des NT mithalten können.

Wenn ihr schon über die Bibel redet, dann versucht es bitte auch halbwegs objektiv. Im Moment geschieht hier nämlich genau dies, was vorher einer gesagt hat, dass dies bei der Wissenschaft auf keinen Fall geschehen dürfe. Nämlich, dass man an hand seiner Einstellung Beweise sammelt. Hier werden jedoch nur Argumente gesammelt, welche der Bibel zu widersprechen versuchen. Dies jedoch nicht aus Objektivitätsgründen sonder einzig und allein deshalb, weil man die Bibel selber Scheisse findet. Diese Argumente könnte euch jeder Theologiestudent im ersten Semester aufs leichteste widerlegen. Zudem sind die meisten gebrachten Argumente schon sehr nahe an Verschörungstheorien und haben daher mit der Wahrheit eigentlich kaum etwas zu tun. Wenn es denn überhaupt noch so etwas wie Wahrheit gibt.
Zudem ist die ganze Diskussion extrem Offtopic. Sie zeugt jedoch auch von Intoleranz denen, welche den anderen Mangelnde Toleranz vorwerfen. Sie wollen oder können nicht tolerieren, dass wir die Bibel als Gottes Wort nehmen, welches zu 100% von ihm inspiriert ist und trotzdem von verschiedenen Menschen geschrieben ist. Mein Vorschlag ist, dass die Diskussion zu diesem Thema hier beendet wird. Da erstens anzunehmen ist, dass wir sowieso nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. Zweitens die Mods sonst sauer werden und drittens bald Leute auftauchen werden, welche mit Freuden zu flamen beginnen.
So eine Diskussion in ihrer gesamten Komplexität ist zudem in einem Forum nur recht kläglich zu führen. Da sich immer wieder Menschen einschalten und zu flamen beginnen.
Wer an einer ernsthaften Diskussion interessiert ist, der soll mir ne PM schicken. Dann kann man via Skype ein Gespräch führen, was sicherlich 100mal besser ist, als hier im Forum Halbwahrheiten zu verbreiten.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Descartes (30. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte den Koran übrigens auch für sehr viel glaubwürdiger als die Bibel, weil das Christentum, quasi nur aus Lügen und anderen Religionen zusammengebaut ist und eigentlich immer nur eine Art Macht darstellte, die Angst und Glaube dazu verwendet hat um über andere zu bestimmen. Das ist meine Meinung.
> 
> Ich kann den Islam da irgendwo schon verstehen, dass sie sich irgendwo aufgefordert fühlen da gegen zu kämpfen. Ich fühle mich auch dazu verpflichtet meine Sichtweise im Bezug auf solche Dinge zu verbreiten, egal wo und wann.



Und damit fängt es an. Deine Persönliche meinung (in dem fall Bibel ist doof) und meinst koran ist glaubwürdiger
 (wobei ich davon ausgehe das du weder das eine noch das andere durchgelesen hast), misachtest die zeitlinie, die gleichnisse und schon wurde
einen oder mehreren auf den fußgetreten.

Der heutige Islam liest selber nicht seinen Koran, das die frauen betucht rumrenen müssen und der mann das sagen hat steht nicht drin.
Aber der Opa habe gesagt das sei so und deshalb muss es so sein ist dort nicht minder weitverbreitet wie die annahme bei uns die bibel sei märchengeschichten.

Das die Bibel bei uns einige übersetzungsfehler hat sollte jeden klar sein und das sie erst jahre nach den Geschehnissen aufgeschrieben wurde wo der ein oder andere noch was weg/ dazu nehmen konnte wird bei den Kritikern als lüge interpretiert.

Aber den wenigsten ist klar das jeder glauben das meiste gemeinsam haben, sie wollen verständnis, Frieden, Liebe also quasi ne schöne welt.
Dennoch hauen die meisten auf die unterschiede und das ist das Perverse daran und hinzukommt das laster die Menschheit auf etwas
nur alzugerne Fanatisch reagiert, sei es diät, glaube, fussball, horoskope, etc.... Immer gibt es leute die es übertreiben müssen.


----------



## Rikkui (2. April 2010)

Religionskriege sind Konflikte zwischen erwachsenen Menschen, bei denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren, imaginaeren Freund hat!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Religionskriege sind Konflikte zwischen erwachsenen Menschen, bei denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren, imaginaeren Freund hat!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo danke der spruch wurde erst ca 100 mal in dem thread gepostet


----------



## Rikkui (2. April 2010)

hab den erst 1 ma gelesen
dann bin ich wohl 101 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (2. April 2010)

Islam bedeutet frieden und frieden im Islam bedeutet wenn die ganze Welt dem Islam gehört oder von einem Islamischen herrscher beherrscht wird.


Ich weiss noch als son Muselmanen gelerhter in unserer Klasse "aufklären" sollte.
Man hab ich den ausgelacht...


----------



## Shaila (2. April 2010)

WoW, ich finde das echt schrecklich, was das für Ansichten sind, die der Islam da hat. Ich weiss jetzt wie ich dieser Glaubensgruppe in Zukunft begegne. Toleranz kann hier nicht weiterhelfen, da der Glaube an den Koran unweigerlich mit dem Kampf gegen andere Glaubensrichtungen zusammenhängt. Sowas kann ich nicht aktzeptieren.

Dann lieber noch die Christen.


----------



## Darussios (2. April 2010)

"In Religionskriegen geht es darum, wer den cooleren, imaginären Freund hat" -Unbekannter IRC-Chatter

Ich finde dieses Zitat passt gut.


----------



## Ykon (2. April 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> "In Religionskriegen geht es darum, wer den cooleren, imaginären Freund hat" -Unbekannter IRC-Chatter
> 
> Ich finde dieses Zitat passt gut.





Manoroth schrieb:


> jo danke der spruch wurde erst ca 100 mal in dem thread gepostet


----------



## Asayur (2. April 2010)

Diskussionen weiterführen ohne den Verlauf gelesen zu haben können genauso zu Flamereien führen, somit könnte das auch im Zusammenhang stehen^^


----------



## Clamev (3. April 2010)

In einer Zeit in der,
rauskamm das Jahrzente Lang Priester Kinder missbraucht haben
Menschen die nicht zugang zu einer ordentlichen Bildung haben von einer Autorität die unfehlbar seien soll gesagt bekommt das Kondome die AIDS epidemie verschlimmert währendessen in diesen teilen der Erde die Leute schneller an der Krankheit sterben als im 3ten Reich Juden deportiert wurden
Kinder sogar in 1te Welt Länder geziehlt indoktriniert werden
Menschen Rechte verwehrt werden weil sie angeblich "Sünder" sind
Menschen bereit sind sich im Namen ihrer Religion sich und hunderte andere Unschuldige Menschen in die Luft zu sprengen
der Wissenschaftliche Fortschift im Bereich der Medizin der tausende Leben retten könnte zurückgehalten wird
auch nur der leiseste Ansatz von Kritik an einem bestimmten Dogma gewalt auslöst
Kinder im Alter von 8 Jahren im genitalbereich verstümmelt werden
Die Rechte von Frauen zurückgehalten werden mit Berufung auf religiöse Schriften
Die EvolutionsTheorie angezweifelt wird
Geschichtsbücher absichtlich verfälscht werden
Menschen sich seit Jahrzenten immernoch bekriegen und hassen mit berufung auf die Religion

,Während der Technologische Fortschritt uns bereits Waffen beschert deren Auswirkungen unsere Vorstellung übersteigt.?
Ich weis auch nicht wieso sich manche Leute da so drüber aufregen.


----------



## Soladra (3. April 2010)

Ich finde Religionsstreite schlichtweg dämlich. Das is für mich , als würde jemad sagen: "Der hat rote/schwarze/braune/blonde/gefärbte Haare, der muss böse sein!Verachtet ihn!" Das sich Leute über den Glauben andere lustig machen bzw ihn missachten und Witzen drüber reißen finde ich einfach nur noch scheiße. Aller dings sind solche Sätze wie " Glaubt an die katholische Kirche, dann kommt ihr ins Paradies!" in meinen Augen das selbe wie : "KOmm in die Kirche, dann bekommst du nen Lolly." Vor allem ist es abartig, weche Ausmaße das annimmt. Im 2. Weltkrieg zum Beispiel (Jap, ich finde auch 
das Hitler der größte ist...der größte Arsch des Jahrtausend) sind 6 Millionen(in Zahl: 6000000) Juden vergast worden, weil sie eine Andere Religion hatten. Das ist doch Wahnsinnig! Und ür mich sind Flames wie: "Alle, die nicht an Gott glauben, sind nichts wert." Der Anfang.


----------



## Descartes (3. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Im 2. Weltkrieg zum Beispiel sind 6 Millionen(in Zahl: 6000000) Juden vergast worden, weil sie eine Andere Religion hatten.


Jain, der Grund ist etwas komplexer und es geht sogar bis ins mittelalter.
Juden waren /sind eigentlich tüchtige geschäftsleute gewesen.
Es hatte sich schon damals ein feindbild aufgebaut, da die juden als volksgruppe meist reicher waren und man angst hatte das sie zu mächtig werden bzw. einen zu großen einfluss haben könnten auserdem spielte das unwissen eine große rolle welche eine angst schuf, welche das ganze sich über generationen wie ein roter faden durchgezogen hatte, welcher Hitler lediglich aufnehmen brauchte um zu Intregieren, kurz um waren sie damals die erstbeste wahl für Sündeböcke. Aber ich höhr erstmal auf sonst schweif ich zuweit ab, wird sicher reichen für die ersten seitenhiebe.


----------



## EisblockError (4. April 2010)

Es haben zwar schon 1000 Leute gesagt, ich hab den Thread nicht gelesen aber jetzt totale lust es zu sagen:


Religionskriege sind Kriege zwischen Erwachsenen die sich darum streiten wer den cooleren Imaginären Freund hat.


----------



## EisblockError (4. April 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> Jain, der Grund ist etwas komplexer und es geht sogar bis ins mittelalter.
> Juden waren /sind eigentlich tüchtige geschäftsleute gewesen.
> Es hatte sich schon damals ein feindbild aufgebaut, da die juden als volksgruppe meist reicher waren und man angst hatte das sie zu mächtig werden bzw. einen zu großen einfluss haben könnten auserdem spielte das unwissen eine große rolle welche eine angst schuf, welche das ganze sich über generationen wie ein roter faden durchgezogen hatte, welcher Hitler lediglich aufnehmen brauchte um zu Intregieren, kurz um waren sie damals die erstbeste wahl für Sündeböcke. Aber ich höhr erstmal auf sonst schweif ich zuweit ab, wird sicher reichen für die ersten seitenhiebe.



Es geht sogar noch weiter zurück auf die Antike, wo die Römer die Juden in Ghettos gesteckt haben.

Ausserdem haben sie die Juden auf ganz Europe verteilt was im Endeffekt den Handelsbeziehungen der Juden sehr zugute kam.




Soladra schrieb:


> Glaubt an die katholische Kirche, dann kommt ihr ins Paradies!" in meinen Augen das selbe wie : "KOmm in die Kirche, dann bekommst du nen Lolly."



Für mich klingt das eher nach: "Komm in die Kirche und du bekommst vielleicht einen Lolli wenn du Abnippelst, was wir aber nicht beweisen können da niemand lebt der nen Lolli bekommen hat."














Edit: Der Grund, warum der Islam momentan so scheisse ist liegt darin, dass er ungefähr auf dem Entwicklungsstand ist den das Christentum im Mittelalter hatte.


Das ist genau wie mit der Pubertät, manche Entwickeln sich schneller, andere langsamer.

Daher finde ich die Moslemhetze ziemlich unbegründet, wenn man sich mal den scheiss angucken würde den die Katholiken früher gemacht haben, und wenn es keine dummen und Naiven Menschen auf der Erde geben würde, würde es 90% der Religionen nichtmehr geben. (Insbesondere Islam, Katholismus, Scientologie...)


Ja, ich zähle Scientologie auch als Religion auf, weil ich bei dieser Organisation nicht den leisesten unterschied zu den Christen z.B. sehe. Ok, inzwischen ist es nichtmehr ganz so hart aber vor einigen Jahren hätte man überhaupt keinen Unterschied gemerkt.


Scientologie ist eine Religion (!) wenn auch eine schlechte. Ich finde wenn sich der Verfassungsschutz schon um so ein paar Geldgeie Säcke und ihre Sklaven kümmert, sollte sie erst Recht die anderen Religionen überwachen.


Und ich bin absolut dafür jedes bischen Religion in der Politik auszumerzen.

Sei es die CDU, CSU oder auch das Gesetz zur Religionsfreiheit.

Entweder man gehört zu einer "guten" Religion oder man gehört zu keiner, einen glauben sollte man niemanden aufzwingen.


Diese ganze Konservative Religionsscheisse macht die ganz Politik kaputt (siehe USA, wo Obama die Krankenkasse nur durchgesezt bekommen hat, weil er den ganzen konservativen Christen Politikern in den Arsch geklettert ist).


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Edit: Der Grund, warum der Islam momentan so scheisse ist liegt darin, dass er ungefähr auf dem Entwicklungsstand ist den das Christentum im Mittelalter hatte.
> 
> 
> Das ist genau wie mit der Pubertät, manche Entwickeln sich schneller, andere langsamer.
> ...



Kannst du lesen?
Sry das ich das jetzt so sage, aber deine aussage ist jetzt rein subjektiv und hat nicht viel damit zu tun, dass du dich mit der Sache ausseinandergesetzt hast.
Es wurde schon hier gesagt, warum Islam *keine* friedliche religion ist.


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Es wurde schon hier gesagt, warum Islam *keine* friedliche religion ist.


Das ist aber nicht Thema dieser Diskussion und ganz davon abgesehen, wird den Tag über viel gesagt und nur zur Erinnerung. Nur weil jemand am lautesten schreit, muss das nicht heißen, dass er die Wahrheit sagt oder bessere Argumente hat.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. April 2010)

Der Vergleich dass der Islam heute im Mittelalter der Christlichen Kirche liegt, ist garnicht schlecht.
Ehrlich gesagt beruhigt mich der Gedanke, dass der Islam vll. irgendwann einmal seinem Namen
gerecht wird (Religion des Friedens), kein bisschen. Es sieht für mich nicht so aus als würde sich 
bald ein arabischer Martin Luther erheben. 

Warum zerfleischen sich die verschiedenen Religionen? 
Warum zerfleischen sich die verschiedenen Weltanschauungen?

Das ist denke ich schon geklärt. Sehr intressant ist aber auch: Wie tun sie es?

http://www.pi-news.net/2010/03/pi-serie-mit-muslimen-diskutieren-aber-wie/


----------



## The Paladin (4. April 2010)

Egal wie ich es drehe und wende, ich kann Scientology nicht als Religion sondern nur als Unternehmen sehen was zuerst Leute mit schönen Wörtern anlockt und dann, wenn man dort beginnt zu arbeiten ist man nur noch ein stück Sch***e.

Googelt mal zu Scientology und wenn ihr danach immer noch der Ansicht seid dass es eine Religion ist, dann kann ich auch nichts tun ^^

Ein gutes Beispiel: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aqWe209KBcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Welche Religion lockt Schüler und Jugendliche mit Nachhilfe in ihre Fänge, nur diese Derweil.

Bildet euch eure eigene Meinung.

Edit: Und zum Islam, bis jetzt sind mir keine "Bösen" Moslems begegnet und viele Leute sagen selber das z. B. in der Türkei alle ganz nett zu Christen und anderen sind. Liegt villeicht an den Orten (Reiche Orte wie Ankara, wo eben Geld gemacht wird, nett und freundlich).(Wärend in Armen regionen der Islam stärker geprägt ist, Terrorismus und Fanatische Moslems)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. April 2010)

Die Türkei ist ein wenig etwas besonderes. Zwar werden auch dort Kirchen angezündet, aber
das ist jetzt nicht wichtig. Die sind dort mit ihrer Religion so weit, dass sie die Worte des Korans
dazu nutzten Geld zu machen. Das ist modern und unreligiös, meiner Ansicht nach. 

Natürlich sind nicht alle Moslems böse. Das zu behaupten wäre selten dämlich. Ein Türke war
auf der Realschule ein guter Freund von mir.

Ein Jude wird nie versuchen, dich zu seinem Glauben zu überreden.
Ein Christ nimmt den Auftrag der Evangelien wahr und spricht mit
dir darüber, wird dich aber nie zwingen.
Nach dem Koran muss kein Muslim missionieren. Aber versklaven und unter der Shaira zu einem
Menschen zweiter Klasse machen, der trotzdem Allah anzubeten hat.

Mir persönlich gefällt die Religion "Bahai" am meisten. Sie ist modern und angepasst. Googelt mal.


----------



## Thrainan (6. April 2010)

Ich denke wir sollten eigentlich so langsam Religionen hinter uns lassen. Evolutionsbedingt hatten religionen ihren Sinn um den Menschen halt und Erklärunmgen zu geben. Inzwischen können wir aber a) Staaten und rechtsräume ohne Regeln aus Bibel, Koran oder ähnlichem führen. Ganz im gegenteil, alle wirklichen rechtsstaaten haben sogar eine eindeutige Trennung von Staat und Religion vollzogen. 
Und b) können wir inzwischen nicht alles, aber doch sehr viel in unserer Umwelt faktenbasiert und Wissenschaftlich erklären.

Und für das persönliche Wohlbefinden ist Religion auch nicht nötig. Natürlich werden viele Religiöse menschen wiedersprechen, aber es gibt so viele Atheitsen die durchaus ein gutes Leben führen.


----------



## Descartes (6. April 2010)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sollten eigentlich so langsam Religionen hinter uns lassen. Evolutionsbedingt hatten religionen ihren Sinn um den Menschen halt und Erklärunmgen zu geben.



Find es auch nicht wirklich super, dieses hin und her Christen vs Moslems, aber der glaube ist nicht das verwerfliche sondern der mensch dahinter. Auserdem glauben die doch eh mehr oder minder ans selbe in verschiedenen perspektiven.


Thrainan schrieb:


> Inzwischen können wir aber a) Staaten und rechtsräume ohne Regeln aus Bibel, Koran oder ähnlichem führen. Ganz im gegenteil, alle wirklichen rechtsstaaten haben sogar eine eindeutige Trennung von Staat und Religion vollzogen.


Demnach währe Totschlag, Raubmord und Diebstahl völlig ok, weil Bibel und Koran dieses verurteilthat, ist kein platz dafür in dem Rechtstaat deiner fantasie...
Daher will ich dich nicht enttäuschen es gibt und wird nie eine 100%ige Trennung geben.

Das die Kirche keine einflüsse in die rechtssprechung oder neuere gesetzbestimmung hat wirst du wohl eher gewollt haben.


Thrainan schrieb:


> Und b) können wir inzwischen nicht alles, aber doch sehr viel in unserer Umwelt faktenbasiert und Wissenschaftlich erklären.


Allein dein Sehr viel ist bezeichnent für dich und deinen denkradius, es gibt massig fragen zu beantworten und dinge die noch offen stehen und noch weitere dinge wo man glaub etwas zu wissen aber nur spekulationen sind.

Aber ich würde sogar behaupten du würdest eine depression mit kartoffelsuppe kurieren statt mit einer Positiven einstellung.


Thrainan schrieb:


> Und für das persönliche Wohlbefinden ist Religion auch nicht nötig. Natürlich werden viele Religiöse menschen wiedersprechen, aber es gibt so viele Atheitsen die durchaus ein gutes Leben führen.


Sicher können atheisten das aber genauso "Gläubige", da Religion meiner meinung nach das falsche wort an dieser stelle ist.
Auserdem gibt es statistiken und studien das "Gläubige" seltener und weniger schlimm Krank werden als eben diese atheisten wenn du willst kannst du ruhig nachforschen.


----------



## sympathisant (6. April 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> Find es auch nicht wirklich super, dieses hin und her Christen vs Moslems, aber der glaube ist nicht das verwerfliche sondern der mensch dahinter. Auserdem glauben die doch eh mehr oder minder ans selbe in verschiedenen perspektiven.



sicher sind es die menschen dahinter. aber die motivation für den hass auf andere liefert die religion.



Descartes schrieb:


> Demnach währe Totschlag, Raubmord und Diebstahl völlig ok, weil Bibel und Koran dieses verurteilthat, ist kein platz dafür in dem Rechtstaat deiner fantasie...
> Daher will ich dich nicht enttäuschen es gibt und wird nie eine 100%ige Trennung geben.



man kann auch alles falsch verstehen, wenn man es will. es kann auch ohne religion gesetze geben, die raub und mord verhindern. schau einfach mal ins strafgesetzbuch.



Descartes schrieb:


> Das die Kirche keine einflüsse in die rechtssprechung oder neuere gesetzbestimmung hat wirst du wohl eher gewollt haben.



warum soll die kirche keinen einfluss haben. noch gehört die kirche zum volk. und das volk ist für seine gesetze verantwortlich. 



Descartes schrieb:


> Allein dein Sehr viel ist bezeichnent für dich und deinen denkradius, es gibt massig fragen zu beantworten und dinge die noch offen stehen und noch weitere dinge wo man glaub etwas zu wissen aber nur spekulationen sind.



ich verstehe nicht mal den satz, geschwege denn die aussage dahinter.



Descartes schrieb:


> Aber ich würde sogar behaupten du würdest eine depression mit kartoffelsuppe kurieren statt mit einer Positiven einstellung.



psychopharmaka ftw. ;-)

du würdest eine krebserkrankung mit ner postiven einstellung bekämpfen?



Descartes schrieb:


> Sicher können atheisten das aber genauso "Gläubige", da Religion meiner meinung nach das falsche wort an dieser stelle ist.



den versteh ich wieder nicht.



Descartes schrieb:


> Auserdem gibt es statistiken und studien das "Gläubige" seltener und weniger schlimm Krank werden als eben diese atheisten wenn du willst kannst du ruhig nachforschen.



zeig mal sone statistik.

das würde bedeuten, dass beim arzt erfasst wird, welche krankheiten behandelt werden. und dazu noch die religion der man angehört.

und genau das hat mein arzt mich noch nie gefragt. merkst du es? sone statistik kann es nicht geben.


----------



## Descartes (6. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> man kann auch alles falsch verstehen, wenn man es will. es kann auch ohne religion gesetze geben, die raub und mord verhindern. schau einfach mal ins strafgesetzbuch.



Ist mir Klar das es im Strafgesetzbuch steht, aber die art gesetze kommen alle von irgendwo her und das von mir zitierte ziel hat sich gegen gesetze ausgeprochen die in der Bibel oder Koran genannt sind zu übernehmen, wobei diese auch nur zu der zeit gängige rechtsprechung war. Ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen.



sympathisant schrieb:


> warum soll die kirche keinen einfluss haben. noch gehört die kirche zum volk. und das volk ist für seine gesetze verantwortlich.


 Ich hab lediglich mit dem satz Thrainan entgegenkommen wollen da ich mit absicht den satz davor falsch verarbeitet habe wobei ich wusste worauf sie hinaus will. 



sympathisant schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht mal den satz, geschwege denn die aussage dahinter.


Bezog sich auf das mit der Wissenschaft, das ziel war die erwartungen an dieser etwas runterzuschrauben, aber scheinbar sollte ich es anders formulieren.



sympathisant schrieb:


> du würdest eine krebserkrankung mit ner postiven einstellung bekämpfen?


Du vergleichst eine Psychische und Physische Erkrankung.
Bei dem einem empfiehlt dir der Arzt Positiv zu denken beim anderen ist man der wirkweise nicht sicher.



sympathisant schrieb:


> zeig mal sone statistik.
> 
> das würde bedeuten, dass beim arzt erfasst wird, welche krankheiten behandelt werden. und dazu noch die religion der man angehört.
> 
> und genau das hat mein arzt mich noch nie gefragt. merkst du es? sone statistik kann es nicht geben.


Die gab es, das weis ich mit sicherheit aber hilfreich währe es mir noch zu wissen woher ich das habe,
auserdem würdest du sicher auch gut daran Erfahrung zu sammeln und mal selber zu schauen, statt alles mundgerecht serviert zu bekommen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> Die gab es, das weis ich mit sicherheit aber hilfreich währe es mir noch zu wissen woher ich das habe,
> auserdem würdest du sicher auch gut daran Erfahrung zu sammeln und mal selber zu schauen, statt alles mundgerecht serviert zu bekommen.



Da wir hier nicht in einer Quizsendung sind gilt immernoch: Wer eine Behauptung aufstellt ist in der Beweispflicht... und nicht andersherum...


----------



## sympathisant (6. April 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> ... auserdem würdest du sicher auch gut daran Erfahrung zu sammeln und mal selber zu schauen, statt alles mundgerecht serviert zu bekommen.



nee. wer wild mit behauptungen um sich schmeisst sollte die auch belegen können.


----------



## Descartes (6. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Da wir hier nicht in einer Quizsendung sind gilt immernoch: Wer eine Behauptung aufstellt ist in der Beweispflicht... und nicht andersherum...


Solang ich nicht an ein stein gebunden werde um zu beweisen das ich nicht schwimmen kann soll es mir recht sein.
Also einmal den Spiegel, dann was von der Augsburger Allgemeine und Geo.
Statistiken und diagramme hab ich leider keine gefunden aber wenigstens berichte.


----------



## Manowar (6. April 2010)

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass man durch den glauben, gesünder lebt, aber definitiv mit einer positiven Lebenseinstellung.
Wenn ich mir einrede, das ich Schnupfen hätte, dann hab ich ihn am nächsten Tag auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Großeltern sind/waren katholiken, die Kinder natürlich auch in die Richtung erzogen etc pp (Vater)
Die Familie meiner Mutter ist nicht so groß geworden und eines sehe ich ganz deutlich:
Die Familie Väterlicherseits raucht und trinkt einfach weniger -> viel weniger um ehrlich zu sein *g*

Also sage ich einfach mal, das die Gläubigen gesünder leben, aber einfach nur, weil sie es nicht mit Suchtmitteln übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit:
Suchtmittel helfen mir zu einer positiven Lebenseinstellung, sterbe ich nun früh oder spät?


----------



## Descartes (6. April 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass man durch den glauben, gesünder lebt, aber definitiv mit einer positiven Lebenseinstellung.
> Wenn ich mir einrede, das ich Schnupfen hätte, dann hab ich ihn am nächsten Tag auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aus meiner sicht ist das Kopfsache, sonst würden Placebos nicht helfen
und einige von Kinderpunsch nicht betrunken.


----------



## Kurator (6. April 2010)

So, ich klinke mich auch wieder in den Disput ein. Was ich auf den letzten Seiten so gelesen habe, lässt mich ehrlich gesagt den Kopf schütteln. Was mich am meisten stört, sind alle diese Veralgemeinerungen. Gerade Aussagen wie: "Die glauben doch eh alle das selbe nur aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln." Oder: "Langsam sollten wir die Religion überwunden haben." überraschen mich immer wieder. So zeigt die erste Aussage eine mangelnde und eingehende Beschäftigung mit der Thematik. Die zweite zeugt doch auch von einer gewissen Ignoranz. Nehmen wir einmal den Islam und das Judentum. So sind dies zwei ziemlich verschiedene Religionen und haben nur sehr wenig gemein. Gerade das fatalistische Gottesbild des Islam ist dem Judentum völlig fremd. Weiter muss sich im Islam der Mensch selbst retten. Im Judemtum sowie auch im Christentum ist es jedoch immer Gott, der Gnade wirkt.
Die zweite Aussage, dass wir Religionen überwunden haben sollten, ist so wie sie geschrieben steht ziemlich herablassend. Gerade mit dem Argument, dass heute mit der Wissenschaft sehr viel erklärt werden kann. Komisch wieso wird schon wieder die Wissenschaft ins Spiel gebracht. Da sie nun aber einmal da ist, werde ich wiederholen, was ich schon einmal geschrieben habe. Gott kann anhand der Wissenschaft weder bewiesen noch widerlegt werden. Dies natürlich unter dem Prämis, dass Gott allmächtig ist. Dies führt häufig zu dem Zirkelschluss, dass geäussert wird, weil ich es nicht beweisen kann existiert etwas nicht. Dies ist jedoch einfach nicht zulässig. Jeder, der ehrlich Wissenschaft und keine Ideologie vertritt muss an dieser Stelle sagen: "Weil es nicht bewiesen werden kann, bedeutet dies nicht, dass es nicht vorhanden ist. Es bedeutet höchstens, dass wir nicht die nötigen Mittel zur Messung besitzen." Wie sollte auch etwas bewiesen oder widerlegt werden könne, wenn es unendlich über einem steht? Es sei den aus Offenbarung von Seiten Gottes. Dies würde aber höchsten zu einem Beweis und nicht zu einem Gegenbeweis führen. Dies dann anhand der Evolution zu versuchen finde ich nocht viel besser. Da hat wohl jemand das Buch "Der Gotteswahn" von Dawkins gelesen und plappert dies jetzt unreflektiert nach.
Weiter kann nicht einfach der Religion der Grund für Hass in die Schuhe geschoben werden. Erstens ist Religion so, wie es hier verstanden wird definitv von Menschen geschaffen. Zweitens ist es daher ein Spiegel des Menschen und hat sehr wenig bis nichts mit der Bibel zu tun, welche die eigentliche Grundlage bilden sollte. Somit bleibt als Schluss, die Wurzel für den Hass ist immer der Hassende Mensch und nicht die Religion. Dies sieht bei einem persönlichen Glauben jedoch etwas anders aus und sollte auch differenziert werden. Wer seinen Hass auf einen anderen Menschen anhand der Bibel zu begründen versucht, der kann ruhig mit dem Kopf darauf gestossen werden, dass er versucht seine eigene Schlechtheit zu rechtfertigen. Die Bibel nennt so jemanden auch einen Irrlehrer. Sie gibt uns auch den Grund für unseren Hass. Der da ist, die Sünde im Menschen.

mfg Kurator

ps: so und jetzt könnt ihr mich gerne flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (6. April 2010)

Nö, ich werde dich nicht flamen Kurator. Dein Beitrag hier ist villeicht der beste im gesamten Thread. Ich bin eher streng Katholisch, benutze aber die Bibel nicht als Regelwerk, sonder als eine Art Wegweiser. 

Ich gehe jetzt wieder in den Hintergrund und warte bis ich denke dass ich wieder was posten kann. Vieles was die meisten hier geschrieben haben ist über meiner Verständlichkeit und deshalb passe ich auf was genau ich schreibe.

Edit: Ich bin, so glaube ich, sehr Tolerant was andere Religionen angeht. Außer Scientology, aber dass is keine Religion obwohl es sich eine schimpft.


----------



## Kurator (6. April 2010)

Die Bibel war auch nie als Regelwerk gedacht. Dies würde dem biblischen Selbstzeugnis völlig widersprechen. Schaut man sich die Argumentation von Paulus im Römerbrief an, so sind die 10 Gebote primär dazu da, um uns Menschen von der Schuld zu überführen, welche an uns allen haftet. In dem sie eben nicht zu halten sind. Die ganzen Zeremonialgebote sind eine Vorausschattung auf das Erlösungswerk von Christus. Trotzdem ist sie in meinen Augen mehr als ein Wegweiser. Es ist der Ort, in welchem sich Gott auf sehr konkrete Art offenbart. Sofern man dies natürlich glaubt. Glaubt man dies nicht, so wird sie nicht mehr als ein unverständliches Märchenbuch sein.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Clamev (6. April 2010)

Mal ne ehrliche Frage an dich The Paladin da du ja sagst das du eher streng katholisch bist.
Falls ich in meiner Argumentation irgendwelche logischen Fehler oder von falschen annahmen ausgehe bitte weise mich daraufhin.
Aber wie kann man an einen Gott glauben bzw anbeten der diese welt erschaffen hat?Ich meine es passieren so schreckliche Dinge jeden Tag die meisten Menschen auf der Welt leiden jeden tag. Vielleicht habe ich einen falschen Blickwinkel aber der Gedanke das es ein wesen oder eine existenz gibt die das hier alles erschaffen hat für uns für den Menschen und dan noch von Liebe zu reden erscheint mir absurd.
Ich kann verstehen wenn man die "christliche Philosophie" (so nenn ich es mal) als anhaltspunkt für moral und Werte nimmt.Aber der glaube an einen Gott hab ich nie verstanden.
Hoffe du verstehst meinen Standpunkt


----------



## Ykon (6. April 2010)

Clamev schrieb:


> Aber wie kann man an einen Gott glauben bzw anbeten der diese welt erschaffen hat?Ich meine es passieren so schreckliche Dinge jeden Tag die meisten Menschen auf der Welt leiden jeden tag. Vielleicht habe ich einen falschen Blickwinkel aber der Gedanke das es ein wesen oder eine existenz gibt die das hier alles erschaffen hat für uns für den Menschen und dan noch von Liebe zu reden erscheint mir absurd.



Ich zitiere mich auf diese Frage einfach mal wieder selbst, denn du bist nicht der erste in diesem Thread, der das gefragt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ykon schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das ist die altbekannte Frage: "Warum lässt ein allmächtiger Gott Leid in der Welt zu?" oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich auf diese Frage einfach mal wieder selbst, denn du bist nicht der erste in diesem Thread, der das gefragt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jepp, die hungernden Kinder in Afrika sind definitv alle selbst Schuld an ihrem Leiden...


----------



## Manoroth (6. April 2010)

gott hat ja den menschen nach seinem ebenbild erschaffen oder? hat er ihm dann nicht auch sein verhalten eingepflanzt?

wen man dann so die menschheit betrachtet is gott ja doch n sadist oder?


----------



## Ykon (6. April 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Jepp, die hungernden Kinder in Afrika sind definitv alle selbst Schuld an ihrem Leiden...



Strenggenommen wir alle. Aber gleichzeitig hätten wir auch die Chance das Leiden dort zu beenden, aber Luxus ist uns hier viel zu wichtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Manoroth schrieb:


> gott hat ja den menschen nach seinem ebenbild erschaffen oder? hat er ihm dann nicht auch sein verhalten eingepflanzt?
> 
> wen man dann so die menschheit betrachtet is gott ja doch n sadist oder?



Ich glaube das würde hier ein wenig den Rahmen sprengen, aber ich kann dir ja sagen, was ich mal in einem anderen Forum gelesen habe:

Wenn wir Gottes Ebenbilder sind, haben wir auch die gottgleiche Willensfreiheit und ich denke daraus sollte sich alles ergeben.
"Optimal" wäre es natürlich, wenn unsere Entscheidungen nie moralisch verwerflich sein, bzw. etwas aus der Bibel verstoßen würden. (z.B. 10 Gebote) Da wir ja die Willensfreiheit haben, können wir entscheiden, welchen "Weg" wir gehen. Der "falsche Weg" führt uns dann wieder zum Thema Sünde. Und Sünden sind doof! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich glaube das würde hier ein wenig den Rahmen sprengen, aber ich kann dir ja sagen, was ich mal in einem anderen Forum gelesen habe:
> 
> Wenn wir Gottes Ebenbilder sind, haben wir auch die gottgleiche Willensfreiheit und ich denke daraus sollte sich alles ergeben.
> "Optimal" wäre es natürlich, wenn unsere Entscheidungen nie moralisch verwerflich sein, bzw. etwas aus der Bibel verstoßen würden. (z.B. 10 Gebote) Da wir ja die Willensfreiheit haben, können wir entscheiden, welchen "Weg" wir gehen. Der "falsche Weg" führt uns dann wieder zum Thema Sünde. Und Sünden sind doof!
> ...



nun aber der grundcharakter des menschen is der selbe bei jedem (von ein paar wehnigen ausnahmen abgesehn aba die ham meist irgend ne psychische störung)

und der mensch ist seit er auf der erde ist sehr konsequent dabei selbige zu zerstören.

das kann man net einfach mit freiem willen abtun. eine gewisse grundstruktur is vorhanden egal welchen menschen man ansieht. und die is nun mal zerstörerisch und oft genug auch gewalltätig (das viele menschen so friedlich sind is heutzutage anerzogen)


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Menschen sind Tiere... Primaten... Menschenaffen...


----------



## Manoroth (6. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Menschen sind Tiere... Primaten... Menschenaffen...



jup nur is uns der instinkt abhanden gekommen mit unserer umwelt im einklang zu leben und deshalb verändern wir unsere umwelt und bleiben dafür selber in der entwicklung stehen (abgesehn von ein paar kleinen veränderungen hier und da wie abnehmender geruchssinn, gehör etc)


----------



## LaVerne (7. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das ist die altbekannte Frage: "Warum lässt ein allmächtiger Gott Leid in der Welt zu?" oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diese "Argumentation" hat nur einen großen Fehler, wenn man einen Gott als Erschaffer der Menschheit sieht und ihm gleichzeitig "Allmächtigkeit" unterstellt: Dieser Gott hat die Menschheit genau so erschaffen, obwohl er eigentlich aufgrund seiner "Allmächtigkeit" (zu der auch "Allwissenheit" gehört) das Resultat vorausgesehen haben müßte. Entweder ist Gott vollverantwortlich - und damit auch für das Böse - oder eben nicht allmächtig. Diese Diskussion ist uralt; an diesem Widerspruch beissen sich seit Jahrhunderten die Gläubigen ihre Zähne aus.

Ein "allmächtiger" Gott ist vollverantwortlich für seine Schöpfung. Damit ist er auch für das "Böse" verantwortlich; ohne ihn gäbe es das nicht. 



> Oft wird auch die Geschichte von Adam und Eva als die "biblische Evolutionstheorie" beschimpft, was sie aber nicht sein soll. Das ist jetzt aber ne andere Sache. ;>



Was sie sein soll, ist Auslegungssache des Gläubigen. Es gibt nicht eine christliche Religion; es gibt Millionen - nämlich je nachdem, wie der Gläubige seinen Glauben interpretiert. Und das ist meist eng verbunden mit Charakter, Bildung und geistiger Verfassung. 
Nicht einmal die "wortwörtlich" Gläubigen kommen in allen Glaubensfragen zu einer Ansicht.



> Jedenfalls könnte man sich jetzt fragen, warum Gott nicht einfach das ganze Leid abschafft? Weil der Mensch dannach trozdem weiterhin böse sein würde. Das heißt, dass wenn das Leid komplett und für immer entfernt werden soll, muss der Mensch entfernt werden.



s.o. Wenn man annimmt, daß ein Gott die Ursache für die Existenz des Menschen ist, dann hat er ihn eben so geschaffen. Religionen erklären eben nicht das "Warum hat er überhaupt den Menschen geschaffen?", sondern werfen im Gegenteil weitere Fragen auf. Es ist ein Irrtum, daß Religion die "Sinnfrage" kläre - im Gegenteil! Das große "Warum?" bleibt weiterhin bestehen; nur wird dann einfach gesagt, das könne man halt nicht verstehen, weil der Horizont zu gering wäre. Man ersetzt nur eine Sackgasse durch eine andere - mit dem Unterschied, daß man den Grund für die eine denkerische Sackgasse durch einen irrationalen Glauben ersetzt und sich für die neue versichert, das könne man halt nicht erfassen.

Daß die Bibel genügend Grund für Hass und Gewalt liefern kann, ist kein Geheimnis. Nun aber zu sagen, nur der handelnde Mensch wäre dafür verantwortlich, bloß nicht das "heilige Buch", ist absurd. Man sollte meinen, ein "göttlicher Inspirator" sollte in der Lage sein, ein eindeutigeres und weniger zum Haß anstachelndes Buch seiner Gläubigenschar zur Verfügung zu stellen. Da aber die "Bibel" dem menschlichen Geist entspringt, sind all die Widersprüche, Gemetzel und unverständlichen Anweisungen kein Wunder. 

Mir ist übrigens eine Ethik, die alleine auf den Menschen ausgerichtet und dem Mitgefühl bzw. sogar reinem Egoismus entspringt, sehr viel lieber als die "Clockwork Orange"-Methode der Religion. "Gutes" sollte nicht aus Angst oder wegen Aussicht auf einen Platz in einem absurden Paradies entstehen, sondern aus dem tatsächlich freien Willen heraus. Der ist am "freiesten", wenn er sich keiner Religion und keinem Gott verbunden fühlt.

Für Leute, die der Meinung sind, die Bibel wäre koherent: http://www.skepticsannotatedbible.com/
Für eine Gegenüberstellung verschiedenster Argumente zu den verschiedensten Bibelthemen siehe die dswc-FAQ: http://achim-stoesser.de/atheismus/faq.html


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup nur is uns der instinkt abhanden gekommen mit unserer umwelt im einklang zu leben und deshalb verändern wir unsere umwelt und bleiben dafür selber in der entwicklung stehen (abgesehn von ein paar kleinen veränderungen hier und da wie abnehmender geruchssinn, gehör etc)



leicht OT:

wie ich dieses unreflektierte bashing der menschheit hasse. auch tiere verändern ihre umwelt. schon mal nen ameisenhaufen gesehen?

jedes lebewesen versucht sich das leben so angenehm wie möglich zu machen. dann ist es am ehesten in der lage sich fortzupflanzen und seine art zu erhalten. warum sprecht ihr das der menschheit ab? 

in der entwicklung stehenbleiben? die menschheit? nur weil wir nicht mehr gut riechen? komm mal runter ... die menschheit entwickelt sich.

aber wem das nicht passt, der kann sich gerne zurückentwickeln und in höhlen leben.


zum thema: ich denke auch dass religion etwas aussterbendes ist. wieso? weil es keiner mehr braucht. wie schon jemand geschrieben hatte, war es früher etwas notwendiges. man wollte sich erklären, wieso die ernte eingegangen ist, wieso das kind gestorben ist - die götter haben schuld. ganz einfach. alle waren zufrieden. man hat sich ein wenig selbst gegeisselt und gehofft, dass die götter nächstes mal anders entscheiden.

wenn heute ein kind stibt versucht man rauszukriegen wieso es dazu gekommen ist und wie man sowas in zukunft verhindern kann. und wenn man die ursache nicht kennt, dann schiebt man es nicht auf gott sondern gesteht sich ein, dass man es nicht weiss. weil evtl. die medizin noch nicht soweit ist.


und wenn christen den scientologen die religion absprechen wollen amüsiert mich das. wo ist da der unterschied?


----------



## Thrainan (7. April 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> Aber ich würde sogar behaupten du würdest eine depression mit kartoffelsuppe kurieren statt mit einer Positiven einstellung.



Du Disqualifizierts dich doch völlig selber. Irgendwelche lächerlichen Anfeindungen werden mich sicher nicht zum großen Kirchenfreund, oder meine Argumentation falsch machen. Wenn du über ein Thema Disskutieren willst, bleib doch bei den Fakten. Das ist übrigens der Unterschied zwischen aufgeklärtem Humanismus und Religion, die einen können Fakten Akzeptieren, die anderen tun sich immernoch schwer.


----------



## Manowar (7. April 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> Aus meiner sicht ist das Kopfsache, sonst würden Placebos nicht helfen
> und einige von Kinderpunsch nicht betrunken.



Sicher ist das eine Kopfsache. Was anderes habe ich doch auch garnicht gesagt? 

Edit:
Was mir gestern noch zu den "Religiöse sind weniger oft krank" eingefallen ist (und mir jetzt gerade wieder einfällt *g*) :
Religiöse Menschen sind ja doch eher ländlicher anzutreffen (nehmt das jetzt nicht provokativ auf).
Wenn ich mir die heutige Gesellschaft angucke, wie sie alles und jeden mit Sagrotan angreift und alle Bakterien in der Wohnung vernichtet. Sich ständig die Hände desinfiziert etc
Da kann man einfach kein gesundes Immunsystem aufbauen.
Das wirkt sich mit Sicherheit auch auf diese "Statistik" aus.


----------



## Raveneye (7. April 2010)

Ich denke der Glaube an sich ist vielen Menschen wichtig, als Anhaltspunkt in der Gesellschaft. Die Menschen brauchen irgendwas an das sie glauben können, egal ob es Christen, Juden, oder Moslems sind. Daran ist ja auch nichts auszusetzen, früher brauchte man in den Ländern moralische Regeln an die sich jeder zu halten hatte damit ein vernünftiges Zusammenleben überhaupt erst möglich war.

Es kommt erst dann zu problemen wenn eine Glaubensgemeinschaft sehr radikale ansichten hat und andere Glaubensgemeinschaften neben sich nicht akzeptieren kann oder möchte.


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Es kommt erst dann zu problemen wenn eine Glaubensgemeinschaft sehr radikale ansichten hat und andere Glaubensgemeinschaften neben sich nicht akzeptieren kann oder möchte.



und soweit ich weiss, lässt keine religion (ausser der buddhismus) andere götter (und damit andere religionen) zu.


und zum spiegel-artikel: habt ihr den gelesen? da steht unter anderem, dass menschen mit vielen sozialen kontakten seltener krank werden (z.b. weniger depressionen haben). es ist richtig dass kirchgänger mehr soziale kontakte hat als ein wow-spieler. (nur ein scherz.)

aber wenn man in nem sportverein ist, hat man auch soziale kontakte. und wenn ich raten dürfte wer öfter krank wird - mitglieder von sportvereinen oder kirchgänger - würd ich auf die kirchgänger tippen.

man muss statistiken auch lesen und interpretieren können. hier: nicht der glaube (oder ein gott) schützt vor krankheit, sondern die tätigkeiten die man aufgrund des glaubens ausübt.


----------



## LaVerne (7. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> jedes lebewesen versucht sich das leben so angenehm wie möglich zu machen. dann ist es am ehesten in der lage sich fortzupflanzen und seine art zu erhalten. warum sprecht ihr das der menschheit ab?



Es scheint das Problem vieler Menschen zu sein, die Menschheit nicht als Teil der Natur zu sehen. Man erkennt, daß die Natur den Menschen in keinster Weise braucht, um weiterzubestehen. Man begreift den Menschen als in der Natur fehl am Platz, weil er eher Schädling als nützlich für den Kreislauf ist. Zusätzlich kommt dann die masochistische Selbstgeißelung, daß der Mensch doch eine ach so niedrige Kreatur sei.

Religion macht nun mal den Menschen zugleich enorm klein und zugleich enorm wichtig (klein vor dem "Schöpfer"; groß insofern, daß er für diesen "Schöpfer" wichtig ist). Zugleich erhält man Aufgaben, Anleitungen und kann sich einer Gemeinschaft zugehörig fühlen. 



> zum thema: ich denke auch dass religion etwas aussterbendes ist. wieso? weil es keiner mehr braucht. wie schon jemand geschrieben hatte, war es früher etwas notwendiges. man wollte sich erklären, wieso die ernte eingegangen ist, wieso das kind gestorben ist - die götter haben schuld. ganz einfach. alle waren zufrieden. man hat sich ein wenig selbst gegeisselt und gehofft, dass die götter nächstes mal anders entscheiden.



An ein Aussterben der Religion glaube ich nicht. Solange es Menschen gibt, wird es Religion geben. Wir erleben gerade eine Zunahme der Mitglieder in evangelikalen Kreisen, die die Bibel wortwörtlich auslegen. In einer immer komplizierteren Welt, in der der Einzelne immer mehr gefordert wird und es statt "schwarz und weiß" immer mehr Grauzonen gibt, scheint das Bedürfnis nach einfachen, "ewig beständigen" Regeln immer mehr zuzunehmen - und ich sehe nicht, daß dieses Bedürfnis in der Zukunft abnehmen wird.
Nimmt man dazu noch die Erkenntnis, daß die Existenz eines einzelnen Menschen im globalen Ganzen völlig unerheblich ist, wenn man den eigenen kleinen Dunstkreis verlässt und sich als "Arbeitnehmer" oder "Bruchteil einer Statistikzahl" sieht, dann kommt noch das Bedürfnis dazu, den eigenen Wert - und sei es für einen Gott - zu erhöhen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wie ich dieses unreflektierte bashing der menschheit hasse. auch tiere verändern ihre umwelt. schon mal nen ameisenhaufen gesehen?
> 
> jedes lebewesen versucht sich das leben so angenehm wie möglich zu machen. dann ist es am ehesten in der lage sich fortzupflanzen und seine art zu erhalten. warum sprecht ihr das der menschheit ab?
> 
> ...



Der Mensch handelt aber losgelöst vom natürlichen Kreislauf...
Die Menschheit entwickelt sich nicht mehr wirklich... unsere Technologie entwickelt sich... unsere Ansichten entwickeln sich... dies darf man aber nicht als Entwicklung der Menschheit bezeichnen!
Durch den Aufstieg der Technologie zu einem integren Teil unserer Existenz haben wir uns selbst die Fähigkeit genommen.
Der Mensch entwickelt sich nicht mehr, wenn die Umstände es erfordern... er erfindet einfach irgendeine Technologie die diesen Umstand behebt, dass er einfach weiter leben kann wie bisher...
Und du kannst mir nicht versuchen zu erklären, dass der heutige Mensch, vollkommen ohne Technologie es heute noch schaffen würde ein Mammut zu erlegen... uns fehlt es an Kraft, Ausdauer, Fähigkeiten...


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

nehmen wir das letzte beispiel. kein affe, mensch oder neaderthaler hat ein mammut ohne hilfsmittel erlegt. er hat n speer genommen oder fallen gebaut oder wassweissich. genau das würder der heutige mensch auch machen. was erwartest du, dass wir alle wie supermänner rumlaufen und mammuts ohne technische hilfsmittel erledigen? 

dass wir keine autos mehr brauchen weil wir uns soweit entwickelt haben, dass wir ohne hilfsmittel fliegen können?


wir sind nun mal die krone der schöpfung. egal ob uns nun ein gott dazu gemacht hat oder wir es durch evolution geworden sind. wir haben es geschafft mit den uns zur verfügung stehenden hilfsmitteln unser überleben zu sichern. dabei gehen manchmal andere arten drauf. stört mich persönlich nicht besonders. das ist natur. was meinst du wieviele arten ausgestorben sind bevor es sowas wie die menschheit gab?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wir sind nun mal die krone der schöpfung.



Dir muss die Arroganz doch mittlerweile aus den Ohren triefen oder?
Krone der Schöpfung... geil... du bist echt der Hammer...

Sag mir doch bitte... was befähigt dich dazu solch eine.... Behauptung... aufzustellen? Weil wir 6 Milliarden sind?
Tja mein Freund... es gibt bedeutend mehr Kakerlaken...
Sie sind zäher als wir... sie sind fruchtbarer als wir... sie können ohne Hilfsmittel ÜBERALL überleben, selbst einen Atomschlag... und das alles OHNE TECHNOLOGIE...
Was macht UNS also zur Krone der Schöpfung wo wir doch offensichtlich so dermaßen abstinken?

Und das mit dem Mammut war ein Beispiel... ja damals hat man es ohne Technologie auch nicht geschafft... aber nichtmal das würde der heutige Mensch schaffen... Intelligenz ist leider auch Evolutionsbedingt...


----------



## LaVerne (7. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Der Mensch handelt aber losgelöst vom natürlichen Kreislauf...



Inwiefern? 



> Die Menschheit entwickelt sich nicht mehr wirklich... unsere Technologie entwickelt sich... unsere Ansichten entwickeln sich... dies darf man aber nicht als Entwicklung der Menschheit bezeichnen!
> Durch den Aufstieg der Technologie zu einem integren Teil unserer Existenz haben wir uns selbst die Fähigkeit genommen.



Hört sich nach "Dummfug" an. "Integrer Teil unserer Existenz, die uns die Fähigkeit zur Weiterentwicklung genommen hat". Inwiefern hat sich die "Natur" weiterentwickelt - und der Mensch nicht?



> Der Mensch entwickelt sich nicht mehr, wenn die Umstände es erfordern... er erfindet einfach irgendeine Technologie die diesen Umstand behebt, dass er einfach weiter leben kann wie bisher...



Was soll ihm denn an "Entwicklung" erfahren? Schwimmhäute wachsen? Ich sehe nicht, inwiefern sich im Tierreich eine größere Entwicklung als beim Menschen getan hätte.



> Und du kannst mir nicht versuchen zu erklären, dass der heutige Mensch, vollkommen ohne Technologie es heute noch schaffen würde ein Mammut zu erlegen... uns fehlt es an Kraft, Ausdauer, Fähigkeiten...



Wenn es denn wieder nötig sein sollte, ein Mammut zu jagen, würde es der Mensch auch wieder schaffen - die sind verdammt anpassungsfähig.

Zur "Krone der Schöpfung": Welches andere Tier steht denn sonst an der Spitze der Nahrungskette? Der Mensch ist nun mal im Tierreich das stärkste Säugetier, obwohl er in Hinsicht auf Kraft etc. weit unterlegen ist - eben weil es als einziges Tier in der Lage ist, nicht nur Werkzeuge einzusetzen, sondern diese weiterzuentwickeln.


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dir muss die Arroganz doch mittlerweile aus den Ohren triefen oder?
> Krone der Schöpfung... geil... du bist echt der Hammer...
> 
> Sag mir doch bitte... was befähigt dich dazu solch eine.... Behauptung... aufzustellen? Weil wir 6 Milliarden sind?
> ...




ich find dich lustig. du stellst dich unter eine kakerlake?

hat ja schon lange nichts mehr mit dem thema zu tun. aber ich kann dir ne menge gründe nennen, wieso ich mich für bedeutender als ne kakerlake halte.

der heutige mensch kann mit technologie kein mammut töten?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



Der Mensch meint sich die Natur untertan machen zu müssen...



> Hört sich nach "Dummfug" an. "Integrer Teil unserer Existenz, die uns die Fähigkeit zur Weiterentwicklung genommen hat". Inwiefern hat sich die "Natur" weiterentwickelt - und der Mensch nicht?



Wer Technologie nutzt um Fähigkeiten zu erweitern oder zu ersetzen wird sie unweigerlich verlieren... 
Wenn du nur noch in einem mechanischen Anzug durch die Gegend laufen würdest, würden sich deine Beinmuskeln verabschieden...
Wenn wir aber alle neuen Begebenheiten ausschließlich mit Technologie begegnen, wie soll sich dann der Mensch selbst anpassen?



> Was soll ihm denn an "Entwicklung" erfahren? Schwimmhäute wachsen? Ich sehe nicht, inwiefern sich im Tierreich eine größere Entwicklung als beim Menschen getan hätte.



Es war auch als kleiner Ausblick gedacht... 



> Wenn es denn wieder nötig sein sollte, ein Mammut zu jagen, würde es der Mensch auch wieder schaffen - die sind verdammt anpassungsfähig.



Bevor sich der Mensch wieder weit genug angepasst hat, von seiner technologisierten Welt werden ganz andere Dinge passieren...
Versuch aber mal mit ein paar Bürohengsten ein Mammut über die Ebene zu jagen...



sympathisant schrieb:


> ich find dich lustig. du stellst dich unter eine kakerlake?
> 
> hat ja schon lange nichts mehr mit dem thema zu tun. aber ich kann dir ne menge gründe nennen, wieso ich mich für bedeutender als ne kakerlake halte.
> 
> der heutige mensch kann mit technologie kein mammut töten?



Eine Kakerlake hat entscheidende Evolutionstechnische Vorteile... ich mag sie zwar zertreten können aber sie wird mir über kurz oder lang den Mittelfinger zeigen...
Das hat auch damit zu tun, dass ich den Mensch eben immernoch als Tier sehe... und nicht als losgelöstes etwas...


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn du nur noch in einem mechanischen Anzug durch die Gegend laufen würdest, würden sich deine Beinmuskeln verabschieden...



und genau das ist evolution. die tiere die irgendwann an land kommen haben auch ihre kiemen verloren ... (ganz überspitzt dargestellt.)

wenn mans nicht mehr braucht - weg damit. dafür schafft es das herz vielleicht das hirn mehr zu durchbluten. würde einigen ganz gut tun. :-) das ist dann weiterentwicklung. man muss sich ja keinen dritten arm wachsen lassen um zu evolutionieren.




Selor schrieb:


> Eine Kakerlake hat entscheidende Evolutionstechnische Vorteile... ich mag sie zwar zertreten können aber sie wird mir über kurz oder lang den Mittelfinger zeigen...
> Das hat auch damit zu tun, dass ich den Mensch eben immernoch als Tier sehe... und nicht als losgelöstes etwas...



das hat mit spezialisierung zu tun. algen kommen auch locker mit temperaturen von -20 bis +60 grad klar. und dass ohne pelzmantel. stehen sie deswegen über uns?

die kakerlake hat den vorteil, dass sie nicht spezialisiert ist und deswegen mit allem klarkommt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und genau das ist evolution. die tiere die irgendwann an land kommen haben auch ihre kiemen verloren ... (ganz überspitzt dargestellt.)
> 
> wenn mans nicht mehr braucht - weg damit. dafür schafft es das herz vielleicht das hirn mehr zu durchbluten. würde einigen ganz gut tun. :-) das ist dann weiterentwicklung. man muss sich ja keinen dritten arm wachsen lassen um zu evolutionieren.



Ich würde diesen Vorgang eher als Devolution bezeichnen, wenn es ausschließlich auf technologische Additionen beruht...
Was ist der Mensch noch wert, wenn er ohne diesen Anzug nicht mehr existieren kann?
Welchen natürlichen Vorteil hat es, wenn man nur noch auf Menschgemachte Protesen angewiesen ist?
Wo ist überhaupt der Vorteil daran, sich selbst in eine künstliche Abhängkeit zu treiben?


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

du meinst also menschen, die ohne technische hilfsmittel nicht mehr leben können sind nichts mehr wert? man hast du n krankes weltbild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der mensch ist doch nicht mehr wert weil er beine hat, die er benutzen kann. wie gesagt vielleicht funktioniert dadurch das hirn besser und kriege, völkermord und anderes wird nicht mehr notwendig sein. das sehe ich als weiterentwicklung. nicht dass wir auf dem stand unserer urahnen stehen bleiben und mammuts jagen können.


----------



## LaVerne (7. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Der Mensch meint sich die Natur untertan machen zu müssen...



Das sind immer diese nicht hinterfragten Sprüche. Der Mensch handelt wie jedes Tier innerhalb seiner Möglichkeiten. Sich die "Natur untertan zu machen" hört sich nach einem Vergehen an, das Sühne fordert. 



> Wer Technologie nutzt um Fähigkeiten zu erweitern oder zu ersetzen wird sie unweigerlich verlieren...



Das ist völliger Bullshit. Die Fähigkeiten werden in dem Sinne abgebaut oder erweitert, inwiefern sie gebraucht werden. Das nennt man "Evolution".



> Wenn du nur noch in einem mechanischen Anzug durch die Gegend laufen würdest, würden sich deine Beinmuskeln verabschieden...
> Wenn wir aber alle neuen Begebenheiten ausschließlich mit Technologie begegnen, wie soll sich dann der Mensch selbst anpassen?



"Anpassung" hat immer mit den äußeren Umständen zu tun. Es ist dieses "Science-Fiction-Blödsinn-Gelaber", das Du hier unreflektiert ablässt. Wenn wir eines aus den letzten Kriegen gelernt haben sollten, dann doch wohl, daß der Mensch sich auch den schlimmsten äußeren Umständen anpassen kann, um zu überleben.



> Versuch aber mal mit ein paar Bürohengsten ein Mammut über die Ebene zu jagen...



Warum sollte man das tun? Man hat damals auch keine der Sammlerinnen mit auf die Mammut-Jagd genommen, sondern ausgebildete Jäger, die eine Taktik entwickelt hatten. Die Frage ist eh, warum man ein Mammut erlegen sollte, wenn es genügend kleinere Tiere gibt, die einfacher und ungefährlicher zu jagen sind...


----------



## Shaila (7. April 2010)

Gehen wir doch einmal davon aus, dass irgend ein Wesen das Universum geschaffen hat. Was ist wenn die Erde dann nur als Nebenprodukt dessen entstanden ist und überhaupt nicht geplant war ? Dann haben wir mit diesem Wesen genau nichts zu tun.


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

mit sowas könnte ich mich ja noch irgendwie anfreunden. aber wieso soll man das wesen dann jeden sonntag anbeten?


----------



## Shaila (7. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> mit sowas könnte ich mich ja noch irgendwie anfreunden. aber wieso soll man das wesen dann jeden sonntag anbeten?



Richtig, dass ist der Punkt. Und genau deswegen bin ich Agnostiker. Ich schließe es nicht aus, dass es am Anfang aller Dinge ein göttliches Wesen gab und vielleicht auch noch immer gibt. Ich schließe es nicht aus, weil ich schlicht weg nicht beweisen kann ob es ein göttliches Wesen gibt oder gab. Aber ich glaube auch nicht an etwas, von dem ich nicht weiss ob es existiert.

Deswegen finde ich, denken Atheisten gleichermaßen nicht richtig weiter. Denn sie behaupten einfach, dass es keinen Gott gibt, aber das können sie eben genausowenig beweißen, wie das es einen Gott gibt.

Und dann kommt halt noch dazu, dass ich so einen Gott nicht für die Menschheit aktzeptieren könnte. Es passiert viel Ungerechtigkeit auf der Welt. Gott schaut nicht hin, es ist ihm egal, er will es oder er kann nichts dagegen tun. Und wie ich schonmal schrieb, ist es für mich in jedem dieser Fälle unaktzeptabel an einen solchen Gott zu glauben.

Leider ist das an dieser Stelle ein Teufelskreis. Man fragt sich, ob es überhaupt möglich wäre das Leiden zu entfernen ohne die Menschen zu willenlosen Zombies zu machen. Jemand schrieb, dass man den Mensch entfernen müsste um Leiden zu verhindern, was ich garnicht mal so für abwegig halte. Aber Menschen sind lernfähig. Ich halte es für möglich, dass sie sich hin zu einem friedlebenderen Wesen entwickeln können.

Wenn Gott des Weiteren schlimme, wirklich schlimme Sachen zulässt um die Freiheit der Menschen zu schützen ist dies für mich auch unaktzeptabel. Wenn ein Kind vergewaltigt wird, wird in die Freiheit von dem Kind eingegriffen, denn das Kind will es ja schließlich nicht. Es ist schrecklich für das Kind, aber ein Gott hilft nicht. Nein, es wird damit argumentiert, dass die Freiheit des Menschen so gewahrt wird. Aber die Freiheit des Kindes hat er wohl außer Acht gelassen.

Ich habe so oft darüber nachgedacht, obwohl ich erst 16 bin. Meine Eltern haben mich dumm angeschaut, als ich mit 15 Jahren entschloss Agnostiker zu werden. Sie wussten nämlich nicht mal was das ist. Wie ich es drehe und wende, ich kann den christlichen Gott nicht aktzeptieren. Die christlichen Werte sind in der Tat lobenswert, aber der Glaube zu einem Gott ist meiner Meinung nach rückständig.


----------



## Raveneye (7. April 2010)

2011 ist das sowieso alles vorbei, es soll eine Umgehungsstrasse durch unser Sonnensystem gebaut werden und die Erde ist dann einfach im Weg.

Wenn ihr also nicht nur auf Gott vertrauen wollt, ist es wichtig das ihr euer Handtuch bei euch habt, das Handtuch ist überlebenswichtig, vergesst nicht alle Gedichtsbände zu verbrennen! 

Wer nähere Informationen braucht liest bitte The Hitchhickers Guide to Galaxy.

Wir wünschen ihnen noch einen schönen sonnigen Tag. ^^


----------



## Kurator (7. April 2010)

So, hallo zusammen, ich melde mich auch wieder einmal zu Wort.
Auf den letzten Seiten sind irendwie drei wichtige Fragen aufgekommen, welche ich versuchen möchte von der Sicht eines Christen, welcher die Bibel wörtlich auslegt, zu beantworten. Bevor jetzt jemand meint, das wörtlich angreifen zu müssen, sei hier gesagt, dass ich ein Gleinis sehr voll als Gleichniss auslege und somit wörtlich nur dann ausglege, wenn es auch so möglich ist. Dies nennt man die Priorisierung des Literalsinnes.

Die drei Fragen, welche aufgekommen sind, währen folgende:
1. Wieso der Mensch an sich geschaffen wurde?
2. Wieso der Mensch schlecht ist, wenn er im Bilde Gottes geschaffen wurde?
3. Wieso soviel Leid auf dieser Welt geschieht, wenn Gott ein Gott der Liebe ist?

Die Fragen möchte ich bewusst in dieser Anordnung beantworten, da die eine auf der anderen Aufbaut. So ist also deren Beantwortung auch in dieser Anordnung sinnvoll.
1. Die Bibel gibt uns sehr wohl Aufschluss darüber, wieso der Mensch geschaffen wurde. Der Zweck des Menschen liegt darin, dass er seinen Schöpfer verherrlicht. Daher wird in der Bibel der Götzendienst auch ein solch gravierendes Vergehen gewertet, welches eine Zwingende Bestrafung braucht. Ist diese Bestrafung in ihrem Mass gerechtfertigt? Ist wohl die logische nächste Frage. Hier darf mit einem entschiedenen Nein geantwortet werden. Den die einzig gerechte Strafe würde aus Sicht der Bibel darin liegen, dass der Mensch verworfen würde und Gott nicht mehr Langmut üben würde sondern seinen Zorn walten lassen würde. Darin dürfen wir also auch Gottes Liebe erfahren.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich jedoch noch ganz entschieden gegen eine Ansicht schreiben, welche behauptet, dass Gott den Menschen darum geschaffen habe, damit er jemanden Lieben könne. Diese Aussage würde Gott Unvollkommenheit unterstellen. Wer jedoch unvollkommen ist, könnte auch nicht allmächtig sein.

2. Da die Frage geklärt ist, wieso der Mensch geschaffen wurde, können wir nun weiter fortschreiten. Die Zweite Frage baut wie schon beschrieben auf der ersten auf. Kurz gesagt hat sich der Mensch selbst Zweck entfremdet. Er, welcher dazu geschaffen wurde, seinen Schöpfer zu verherllichen hat sich in Adam dazu entschlossen sich gegen diesen Schöpfer zu stellen. Damit ist er ihm gegenüber schuldig geworden und einen geistlichen Tod gestorben. Er hat sich aus freien Stücken unter die Sklaverei der Sünde begeben. Diesen Status haftet nun jedem Menschen an. Das Kind von Sklaven wird immer ein Sklave sein. Der Mensch vollbringt also nun nicht mehr weiter den Willen des Schöpfers, sondern den Willen der Sünde. Er ist sehr wohl noch in Gottes Bild geschaffen, ist jedoch entstellt und deformiert. Seine einzige Hoffnung auf Befreiung ist laut der Bibel in Jesus Christus. Er hat uns sowohl von unserer Sünde befreit, wie auch vom Zorn Gottes. Indem uns seine Gerechtigkeit angerechnet wird und er an unserer statt gestorben ist. Dies bedeutet jedoch, dies auch an zu nehmen und darauf zu vertrauen.

3. Dies ist wohl die unangenehmste der Fragen. Wie oben schon beschrieben, ist die Wurzel die Sünde des Menschen. Dies Sünde hat jedoch weiter reichende Konsequenzen. Sie bringt sowohl Gott Zorn, als auch Gottes Zucht mit sich. So ist ein Teil dessen, was wir erdulden sehr wohl auf Gott zurück zu führen, nämlich auf seine Heiligkeit und seine Gerechtigkeit. Diese bekämen wir jedoch niemals zu spüren, währen wir nicht der Sünde verfallen. Am Ende müssen wir Gott jedoch dankbar sein, dass er uns immer wieder und trotz unserer Halsstarrigkeit mit Langmut und Güte behandelt. Dies soll nicht heisse, hinter allem Leid Gott zu suchen. In den meisten Fällen sind wir Menschen in unserer Bosheit selber dafür verantwortlich.

Abschliessend möchte ich hier noch bemekren, dass diese Antworten sehr wohl Antworten auf die Fragen sind, welche aufgekommen sind. Ob wir diese akzeptieren wollen ist nun wieder eine andere Frage. Welche jeden Menschen selbst in die Pflicht nimmt und keines Falls gernell beantwortet werden kann.

mfg Kurator

ps: für weiterführende Gespräche stehe ich natürlich gerne per PM zur verfügung


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> So, hallo zusammen, ich melde mich auch wieder einmal zu Wort.
> Auf den letzten Seiten sind irendwie drei wichtige Fragen aufgekommen, welche ich versuchen möchte von der Sicht eines Christen, welcher die Bibel wörtlich auslegt, zu beantworten. Bevor jetzt jemand meint, das wörtlich angreifen zu müssen, sei hier gesagt, dass ich ein Gleinis sehr voll als Gleichniss auslege und somit wörtlich nur dann ausglege, wenn es auch so möglich ist. Dies nennt man die Priorisierung des Literalsinnes.
> 
> Die drei Fragen, welche aufgekommen sind, währen folgende:
> ...



na dann los. :-)



Kurator schrieb:


> Die Fragen möchte ich bewusst in dieser Anordnung beantworten, da die eine auf der anderen Aufbaut. So ist also deren Beantwortung auch in dieser Anordnung sinnvoll.
> 1. Die Bibel gibt uns sehr wohl Aufschluss darüber, wieso der Mensch geschaffen wurde. Der Zweck des Menschen liegt darin, dass er seinen Schöpfer verherrlicht. Daher wird in der Bibel der Götzendienst auch ein solch gravierendes Vergehen gewertet, welches eine Zwingende Bestrafung braucht. Ist diese Bestrafung in ihrem Mass gerechtfertigt? Ist wohl die logische nächste Frage. Hier darf mit einem entschiedenen Nein geantwortet werden. Den die einzig gerechte Strafe würde aus Sicht der Bibel darin liegen, dass der Mensch verworfen würde und Gott nicht mehr Langmut üben würde sondern seinen Zorn walten lassen würde. Darin dürfen wir also auch Gottes Liebe erfahren.
> An dieser Stelle möchte ich jedoch noch ganz entschieden gegen eine Ansicht schreiben, welche behauptet, dass Gott den Menschen darum geschaffen habe, damit er jemanden Lieben könne. Diese Aussage würde Gott Unvollkommenheit unterstellen. Wer jedoch unvollkommen ist, könnte auch nicht allmächtig sein.



gott braucht also jemanden der ihn verherrlicht? ich bin auch vollkommen, unfehlbar und allmächtig. aber ihr müsst mich nicht verherrlichen. ich komm auch so gut klar. ,-)

wieso braucht gott jemanden? ist ihm alleine langweilig?

und wieso kämpft er dann nicht gegen den teufel? gibts den denn überhaupt? hat gott den auch geschaffen? soll er ihn auch verherrlichen?



Kurator schrieb:


> 2. Da die Frage geklärt ist, wieso der Mensch geschaffen wurde, können wir nun weiter fortschreiten. Die Zweite Frage baut wie schon beschrieben auf der ersten auf. Kurz gesagt hat sich der Mensch selbst Zweck entfremdet. Er, welcher dazu geschaffen wurde, seinen Schöpfer zu verherllichen hat sich in Adam dazu entschlossen sich gegen diesen Schöpfer zu stellen. Damit ist er ihm gegenüber schuldig geworden und einen geistlichen Tod gestorben. Er hat sich aus freien Stücken unter die Sklaverei der Sünde begeben. Diesen Status haftet nun jedem Menschen an. Das Kind von Sklaven wird immer ein Sklave sein. Der Mensch vollbringt also nun nicht mehr weiter den Willen des Schöpfers, sondern den Willen der Sünde. Er ist sehr wohl noch in Gottes Bild geschaffen, ist jedoch entstellt und deformiert. Seine einzige Hoffnung auf Befreiung ist laut der Bibel in Jesus Christus. Er hat uns sowohl von unserer Sünde befreit, wie auch vom Zorn Gottes. Indem uns seine Gerechtigkeit angerechnet wird und er an unserer statt gestorben ist. Dies bedeutet jedoch, dies auch an zu nehmen und darauf zu vertrauen.



das kind von sklaven wird immer ein sklave sein. schon damit hab ich probleme. nur weil mein ur-ur-...-ur-großvater mist gebaut hat, muss ich leiden. was für ein gott. nachtragend. sadistisch. oder ist es ihm inzwischen egal? warum soll man dann zu ihm beten?



Kurator schrieb:


> 3. Dies ist wohl die unangenehmste der Fragen. Wie oben schon beschrieben, ist die Wurzel die Sünde des Menschen. Dies Sünde hat jedoch weiter reichende Konsequenzen. Sie bringt sowohl Gott Zorn, als auch Gottes Zucht mit sich. So ist ein Teil dessen, was wir erdulden sehr wohl auf Gott zurück zu führen, nämlich auf seine Heiligkeit und seine Gerechtigkeit. Diese bekämen wir jedoch niemals zu spüren, währen wir nicht der Sünde verfallen. Am Ende müssen wir Gott jedoch dankbar sein, dass er uns immer wieder und trotz unserer Halsstarrigkeit mit Langmut und Güte behandelt. Dies soll nicht heisse, hinter allem Leid Gott zu suchen. In den meisten Fällen sind wir Menschen in unserer Bosheit selber dafür verantwortlich.



gott ist also zornig. und wir sollen dankbar sei, wenn er es gerade mal nicht ist. wie kann man mit so einer einstellung selbstbewusst durchs leben gehen? man sieht sich doch ständig dem willen einer übermacht ausgeliefert, die tun und lassen kann was sie will.

gott behandelt uns mit güte? mich noch nicht ... aber er kann heute abend gerne vorbeikommen. die adresse wird er haben. .-)


----------



## LaVerne (7. April 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Abschliessend möchte ich hier noch bemekren, dass diese Antworten sehr wohl Antworten auf die Fragen sind, welche aufgekommen sind. Ob wir diese akzeptieren wollen ist nun wieder eine andere Frage. Welche jeden Menschen selbst in die Pflicht nimmt und keines Falls gernell beantwortet werden kann.



Beantwortet wurde gar nichts - lediglich eine einzige Sichtweise dargestellt, die von Mensch zu Mensch, von Interpretation zu Interpretation verschieden ausfällt. Hier wird von Annahmen ausgegangen, die weitere Annahmen hervorrufen. 

Nur mal so: Ist ein "Gott", der "Verherrlichung" braucht und Zorn empfindet, nicht selbst unvollkommen? Wenn wir in der Lage sind, solche Dinge zu überwinden, warum kann sie Dein "vollkommenes" Wesen nicht? 

Was aber durchaus durch solche Äußerungen beantwortet wurde, ist die Frage, warum immer wieder "Flamewars" zum Thema Religion aufkommen. Für einen kritischen Geist sind Annahmen, die durch Annahmen begründet werden, keine Diskussionsgrundlage. Einem liberalen Christen rollen sich bei solchen Äußerungen die Fußnägel auf. Einige Evangelikale werden sich durch die Annahme eines Gottes, der Verherrlichung braucht und deshalb die Menschen erschaffen habe, schwer beleidigt fühlen.
Und alle diese und noch mehr Menschen werden in einem Thread über Religion sich zu Wort melden und sich verbal die Köpfe einschlagen - je nach Niveau des Forums mal sachlicher, mal eher heftiger.


----------



## Raveneye (7. April 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> So, hallo zusammen, ich melde mich auch wieder einmal zu Wort.
> Auf den letzten Seiten sind irendwie drei wichtige Fragen aufgekommen, welche ich versuchen möchte von der Sicht eines Christen, welcher die Bibel wörtlich auslegt, zu beantworten. Bevor jetzt jemand meint, das wörtlich angreifen zu müssen, sei hier gesagt, dass ich ein Gleinis sehr voll als Gleichniss auslege und somit wörtlich nur dann ausglege, wenn es auch so möglich ist. Dies nennt man die Priorisierung des Literalsinnes.
> 
> Die drei Fragen, welche aufgekommen sind, währen folgende:
> ...



OH MAN, stehst du wochentags mit dem Wachturm auf dem Marktplatz? Sorry aber das hört sich  total nach Zeugen Jehovas an.

Gott braucht jemanden der ihn verherrlicht und dann erschafft er sich einen Menschen?

Ein Mensch ist eigentlich ein total blödes Wesen, der Mensch zerstört systematisch eine Umwelt und damit seine eigene Gesundheit, er tötet andere Menschen aus niederen Beweggründen, das macht noch nichtmal ein Tier. Also so super ist der Mensch nicht.

Und mit dem anpassen an andere Lebensumstände in der Natur ist es auch nicht weit her.


----------



## Descartes (7. April 2010)

Clamev schrieb:


> Aber wie kann man an einen Gott glauben bzw anbeten der diese welt erschaffen hat?Ich meine es passieren so schreckliche Dinge jeden Tag die meisten Menschen auf der Welt leiden jeden tag.


Wiso sollte er was gutes tun wo wir doch so schlecht sind.
Oder wiso lässt er überhaupt noch gutes zu, wo wir doch so Böse sind? (vorausgesetzt es gibt ihn)

Schau dir mal den Link an. Wenn wir mehr Respekt vor andere hätten bzw. weniger egoistisch währen,
könnten wir schonmal den Welthunger Besiegen und das ohne Gott. 
Der Wahnsinn!!! 
Und dafür rennen einige in die Kirche und beten damit ein Gott was unternimmt oder
werden Atheisten weil ein Gott nichts unternimmt. 

Ich möchte damit ausdrücken, das wir eine menge leid selber lindern könnten wenn wir wollen würden,
statdessen jammern wir rum und sagen gott gibt es nicht er hilft uns nicht.

Aber da hilft auch keine Wissenschaft die besagt das alles zufall ist,
wenn wir nichtmal in der lage sind dinge zu ändern die wir selber ändern können.


----------



## Kurator (7. April 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich solche Reaktionen erwartet. Zudem habe ich an keiner Stelle behauptet, dass Gott es braucht, dass er verherrlicht wird. Dies würde wieder unterstellen, dass er unvollkommen ist. Ich habe bloss gesagt, dass er zu diesem Zweck geschaffen ist. Dies ist ein kleiner aber sehr wichtiger Unterschied.
Zudem sind dies sehr wohl Antworten. Die Frage ist, ob du dich damit zufrieden gibst oder nicht. ;-)
Du kannst natürlich immer die Antwort hinter der Antwort hinter der Antwort hinter der Antwort hinter der Antwort suchen. Bloss wirst du dann niemals mit suchen aufhören. Da du im eigentichlen Sinne niemals zu einer Antwort kommen wirst. Ob es einem liberalen Christen die Zehennägel hochrollt, ist seine Sache. Ich habe bloss versucht das zusammen zu fassen, was die Bibel zu diesem Thema sagt. Dass der Mensch dabei extrem schlecht weg kommt, habe ich nicht bestritten.
Ich finde jedoch die Art der Reaktion spannend. Oder besser gesagt der Ton. Soviel ich weiss, habe ich bishet mit keiner meiner Aussagen eine Person angegriffen oder mich sonst irgendwie ausfällig benommen. So interessiert es mich, wieso ich so zynisch behandelt werde?
Zudem, gehe ich sehr wohl mit einer sehr positiven Einstellung durchs Leben. Ich kann auch sagen, dass mein Leben sehr erfüllt ist.

mfg Kurator


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

du bist also ein religiöser mensch, dessen religion den menschen schlecht aussehen lässt und hast eine positive einstellung? 

du bis ein sklave der sünde und führst ein erfülltes leben?


das passt doch nicht zusammen. jeder der drüber nachdenkt muss doch an der widersprüchlichkeit erkennen, dass da was nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Kurator (7. April 2010)

Erstens habe ich vom Menschen allgemein, nach dem Sündenfall gesprochen. Ich habe in der Antwort aber auch geschrieben, dass genau davon in Jesus die Erlösung liegt. Dies bedeutet ferner, dass der Mensch durch den Glauben an Jesus Christus eben nicht mehr der Sünde verfallen ist. Dies soll jetzt aber auf keinen Fall heissen, dass ich nun ein perfektes Leben führe.
Zudem, kann man nicht gut reden, was schlecht ist. Auch mit den besten Worten nicht. Dass der Mensch ein Problem hat und nicht gut sein kann, dazu braucht man bloss die Augen zu öffnen und in die Welt zu schauen.
Beim Christentum steht nun einmal nicht der Mensch im Zentrum sondern Gott. Genau so, wie er das beim Judentum und auch beim Islam tut. Bei keiner dieser Religionen kommt der Mensch am Ende gut weg.

Das Thema Gebet, damit Gott etwas unternimmt, entlässt aber keine Christen aus der Pflicht selber etwas zu tun. Jeder der betet und meint damit seine Pflicht getan zu haben, der hat die Bibel nicht gelesen oder ist ganz einfach ein Heuchler. Gott zu unterstellen er unternehme nicht, halte ich für ziemlich verkehrt. Die Frage ist eher ob er es so tut, wie du es dir wünscht. Oder ob Gott auch durch Menschen wirken kann, welche nicht einmal an ihn glauben.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Thrainan (7. April 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> Wiso sollte er was gutes tun wo wir doch so schlecht sind.
> Oder wiso lässt er überhaupt noch gutes zu, wo wir doch so Böse sind? (vorausgesetzt es gibt ihn)



Es ist jetzt vermutlich ne Wiederholung, aber wenn der liebe Gott uns erschaffen hat, ist es doch seine Schuld das wir so schlecht sind. Schreibe ich einen Computervirus bin ich dafür verantwortlich wenn dieser Schaden anrichtet, setzt Gott uns Schädlinge aus ist er ebenso Schuld wenn die Welt darunter leidet, wie der Hacker mit seinem Virus. 



Und zu dieser Mensc = unnatürlich Disskussion: Jedes lebewesen auf der Welt verändert seine Umgebung so gut es kann. Und das die Tiere dabei ein schlechtes Gewissen haben darf doch arg bezweifelt werden. Der mensch ist, was die Fähigkeit angeht seine Umwelt zu beeinflussen, tatsächlich das am weitesten Entwickelte Lebewesen der Welt. In andene Aspekten sind andere Lebewesn wiederum weiter. Ein "Krone der Schöpfung" kann man wohl pauschal nicht vergeben, gleichwohl aber in einzelnen Disziplinen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

Um auf die Mensch Diskussion zurückzukommen (ich war zwischendurch mal einkaufen...).
Ich weiß genau, dass du es perfekt verstanden hast was ich meine Sympathisant und es war unnötig zu versuchen mir anzuhängen ich würde Kranke Menschen als minderwertig betrachten...

Anders gesagt ist glaube ich die Kernthese meines... zugegebenermaßen... Ausfalls (und ich möchte mich für meinen Ton entschuldigen) nicht ganz rübergekommen... 
Das wir bei all der technisierung nicht vergessen dürfen, was wir sind, wer wir sind und was wir tun... sonst enden wir bald nur noch als fettleibige Knubbel die sich nur noch von Technologie bedienen lassen (laut manch einem wäre das doch eine erstrebenswerte "Evolution"...) und das wir uns nicht in der Arroganz verlieren dürfen, der Mensch sei etwas besonderes, etwas losgelöstes... wir müssen im Einklang mit unserer Umwelt funktionieren und nicht als ihr Herr auftreten, wir müssen akzeptieren, dass wir nur ein winziges Rädchen im Getriebe der Natur sind...


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

es kam auch böser rüber als beabsichtigt. sorry. 

aber man kann sich evolution ja nicht aussuchen. evolution passiert.


und zum punkt: wir müssen im einklang ... und nicht als ihr herr.

akzeptier doch, dass unsere lebensweise eine natürliche ist. sich selbst einen vorteil verschaffen, die eigene spezies sich ausbreiten lassen .. alles natürlich. nur wir können es aufgrund unseres hirns weitaus besser als jedes tier.


----------



## Shaila (7. April 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> So, hallo zusammen, ich melde mich auch wieder einmal zu Wort.
> Auf den letzten Seiten sind irendwie drei wichtige Fragen aufgekommen, welche ich versuchen möchte von der Sicht eines Christen, welcher die Bibel wörtlich auslegt, zu beantworten. Bevor jetzt jemand meint, das wörtlich angreifen zu müssen, sei hier gesagt, dass ich ein Gleinis sehr voll als Gleichniss auslege und somit wörtlich nur dann ausglege, wenn es auch so möglich ist. Dies nennt man die Priorisierung des Literalsinnes.
> 
> Die drei Fragen, welche aufgekommen sind, währen folgende:
> ...



Ich krieg die totale Krise. Also wo ich deine "Antworten" gelesen habe, bin ich nur noch umso mehr von meiner Sichtweise überzeugt, dass vorweg. Das waren nämlich keine Antworten, dass sind deine Sichtweisen und ich finde sie einfach nicht aktzeptabel. Für mich zumindest nicht. Wenn du wirklich der Meinung bist danach zu leben, bitte. Bei mir sind mir die Haare zu Berge gestiegen bei deinem Text.




Kurator schrieb:


> Die Fragen möchte ich bewusst in dieser Anordnung beantworten, da die eine auf der anderen Aufbaut. So ist also deren Beantwortung auch in dieser Anordnung sinnvoll.
> 1. Die Bibel gibt uns sehr wohl Aufschluss darüber, wieso der Mensch geschaffen wurde. Der Zweck des Menschen liegt darin, dass er seinen Schöpfer verherrlicht. Daher wird in der Bibel der Götzendienst auch ein solch gravierendes Vergehen gewertet, welches eine Zwingende Bestrafung braucht. Ist diese Bestrafung in ihrem Mass gerechtfertigt? Ist wohl die logische nächste Frage. Hier darf mit einem entschiedenen Nein geantwortet werden. Den die einzig gerechte Strafe würde aus Sicht der Bibel darin liegen, dass der Mensch verworfen würde und Gott nicht mehr Langmut üben würde sondern seinen Zorn walten lassen würde. Darin dürfen wir also auch Gottes Liebe erfahren.
> An dieser Stelle möchte ich jedoch noch ganz entschieden gegen eine Ansicht schreiben, welche behauptet, dass Gott den Menschen darum geschaffen habe, damit er jemanden Lieben könne. Diese Aussage würde Gott Unvollkommenheit unterstellen. Wer jedoch unvollkommen ist, könnte auch nicht allmächtig sein.



Ich wurde also geschaffen um einen Gott zu verherrlichen, von dem ich nicht mal weiss ob er existiert ? Ein Gott der Liebe, der Zorn walten lässt ? Wieso muss ein vollkommen Neutrales und allmächtiges Wesen Zorn walten lassen ? Aus langeweile ? Warum sollen wir Buße tun oder etwas opfern, dafür das wir von einem Gott geschaffen wurden ? Und zwar mit Fehlern. Gott ist allmächtig, er hätte den Menschen von Anfang an unfehlbar machen können. Er hätte all die Kriege verhindern können, denn er ist allmächtig.




Kurator schrieb:


> 2. Da die Frage geklärt ist, wieso der Mensch geschaffen wurde, können wir nun weiter fortschreiten. Die Zweite Frage baut wie schon beschrieben auf der ersten auf. Kurz gesagt hat sich der Mensch selbst Zweck entfremdet. Er, welcher dazu geschaffen wurde, seinen Schöpfer zu verherllichen hat sich in Adam dazu entschlossen sich gegen diesen Schöpfer zu stellen. Damit ist er ihm gegenüber schuldig geworden und einen geistlichen Tod gestorben. Er hat sich aus freien Stücken unter die Sklaverei der Sünde begeben. Diesen Status haftet nun jedem Menschen an. Das Kind von Sklaven wird immer ein Sklave sein. Der Mensch vollbringt also nun nicht mehr weiter den Willen des Schöpfers, sondern den Willen der Sünde. Er ist sehr wohl noch in Gottes Bild geschaffen, ist jedoch entstellt und deformiert. Seine einzige Hoffnung auf Befreiung ist laut der Bibel in Jesus Christus. Er hat uns sowohl von unserer Sünde befreit, wie auch vom Zorn Gottes. Indem uns seine Gerechtigkeit angerechnet wird und er an unserer statt gestorben ist. Dies bedeutet jedoch, dies auch an zu nehmen und darauf zu vertrauen.



Da fängt es schon an. Der Mensch hat sich entschlossen Leid zu ertragen ? Warum hat Gott es dann zugelassen ? Wieso musste er überhaupt einen verbotenen Baum da hinpflanzen ? Wieso hat er es nicht einfach verhindert ? Denn er ist allmächtig. Man könnte meinen er hätte den Baum aus Spaß hingestellt und nur darauf gehofft das Adam drauf reinfällt, nur damit er ihn dann bestrafen kann. Ein Gott der Liebe, der seine eigene Schöpfung bestraft, für Fehler, die seiner Schöpfung von ihm selber mit auf die Erde gegeben wurden ? Wo ist da die Gerechtigkeit ?

Er ist allmächtig.




Kurator schrieb:


> 3. Dies ist wohl die unangenehmste der Fragen. Wie oben schon beschrieben, ist die Wurzel die Sünde des Menschen. Dies Sünde hat jedoch weiter reichende Konsequenzen. Sie bringt sowohl Gott Zorn, als auch Gottes Zucht mit sich. So ist ein Teil dessen, was wir erdulden sehr wohl auf Gott zurück zu führen, nämlich auf seine Heiligkeit und seine Gerechtigkeit. Diese bekämen wir jedoch niemals zu spüren, währen wir nicht der Sünde verfallen. Am Ende müssen wir Gott jedoch dankbar sein, dass er uns immer wieder und trotz unserer Halsstarrigkeit mit Langmut und Güte behandelt. Dies soll nicht heisse, hinter allem Leid Gott zu suchen. In den meisten Fällen sind wir Menschen in unserer Bosheit selber dafür verantwortlich.



Die Wurzel ist der Mensch ? Und der Mensch ist denke ich doch Gottes Schöpfung. Soll das etwa heißen, dass Gottes Schöpfung fehlerhaft ist ? Aber ich dachte Gott ist unfehlbar ? Wo ergibt das denn bitte Sinn ? Gott erachtet als heilig, kleine Kinder, die nichts für das Leid auf der Welt können zu bestrafen in Form von Hunger oder Missbrauch ? Ist das deine Anicht von heilig ?! Da krieg ich aber so einen Hals wenn ich das lese. Und sowas schimpft sich Gott der Liebe. Ein Gott der Liebe würde so etwas überhaupt nicht zulassen, Freiheit hin oder her. Dann soll er uns vorher lieber auslöschen und eine neue Schöpfung sschaffen, die nicht fehlerhaft ist. Wenigstens würde dann kein Leid mehr herrschen.

Wieso soll ich einem Gott dankbar sein, der mich mit Fehlern geschaffen hat, für die ICH dann Buße tun soll ? Das erachte ich als ungerechtigkeit und Willkür.





Kurator schrieb:


> Abschliessend möchte ich hier noch bemekren, dass diese Antworten sehr wohl Antworten auf die Fragen sind, welche aufgekommen sind. Ob wir diese akzeptieren wollen ist nun wieder eine andere Frage. Welche jeden Menschen selbst in die Pflicht nimmt und keines Falls gernell beantwortet werden kann.
> 
> mfg Kurator
> 
> ps: für weiterführende Gespräche stehe ich natürlich gerne per PM zur verfügung



Deine Antworten rufen bei mir ein unglaublichen Zorn auf. Das sind keine Antworten sondern Ansichten und Behauptungen. und dazu noch solche, die einfach nur unmenschlich sind.


----------



## Descartes (7. April 2010)

Seit 5 Minuten kommt ein beitrag auf Bayern 2 mit den thema "Jenseits von Gott - woran glaubt ein Atheist?"
geht bis 15:30 nur fals das wenn noch interessieren sollte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> es kam auch böser rüber als beabsichtigt. sorry.
> 
> aber man kann sich evolution ja nicht aussuchen. evolution passiert.
> 
> ...



Und doch passiert genau das... der Mensch macht sich seine "Evolution" selber...

Ich verstehe es nicht... steht denn das "ausbreiten" so dermaßen gegenüber dem "Im Einklang" leben?
Sollten wir nicht GERADE aufgrund unseres evolutionären Glücksfalls darauf langsam kommen, dass es besser ist MIT der Natur zu leben anstatt GEGEN sie?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. April 2010)

Also ich denke das Religion einfach nur gut als Vorwand für Kriege / Morde genutzt wird. Berichtigt mich falls ich falsch liege aber ich glaube nicht das in der Bibel, im Koran, in der Tora und in allen anderen "heiligen Schriften" etwas davon steht das man eine Bombe auf das nächstliegende Waisenhaus der "Ungläubigen, Gotteslästerer, etc." werfen soll nur weil die jenigen einen anderen Glauben haben.


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Und doch passiert genau das... der Mensch macht sich seine "Evolution" selber...
> 
> Ich verstehe es nicht... steht denn das "ausbreiten" so dermaßen gegenüber dem "Im Einklang" leben?
> Sollten wir nicht GERADE aufgrund unseres evolutionären Glücksfalls darauf langsam kommen, dass es besser ist MIT der Natur zu leben anstatt GEGEN sie?



aber ist denn "ausbreiten" nicht auch "in einklang leben"? auch ameisenvölker bekriegen sich. und versuchen sich auszubreiten. genauso wie pflanzen. die setzen teilweise chemikalien ein um andere pflanzen zu vernichten.

wenn tiere es machen ist es natürlich. wenn wir es machen ist es unnatürlich. nur weil wir es besser können. du legst verschiedene maßstäbe an.

und "evolution selber machen" ist es erst, wenn wir bewusst unsere gene verändern. und an dem punkt haben wir dann wirklich die krone auf. meine meinung. und wenn wir dann auch noch wissen was wir tun sind wir auf einer stufe mit gott. :-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

Es geht nicht um das was... sondern in welchem Maße...
Und beileibe... ich habe noch keine Ameisenkolonie gesehen die Nuklearwaffen eingesetzt hat...

Im Gegensatz zum Rest geht der Mensch nicht unbedingt pfleglich vor... eine Ameisenkolonie wird sich hüten ihre Umgebung zu zerstören... der Mensch geht hin und holzt ohne Gedanken Hektarweise Wald ab... wegen nichts... Ameisen tun das nicht...
Ich hoffe du weißt worauf ich hinaus will...


----------



## Thrainan (7. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das was... sondern in welchem Maße...
> Und beileibe... ich habe noch keine Ameisenkolonie gesehen die Nuklearwaffen eingesetzt hat...
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum Rest geht der Mensch nicht unbedingt pfleglich vor... eine Ameisenkolonie wird sich hüten ihre Umgebung zu zerstören... der Mensch geht hin und holzt ohne Gedanken Hektarweise Wald ab... wegen nichts... Ameisen tun das nicht...
> Ich hoffe du weißt worauf ich hinaus will...


Die Frage ist doch, würde die Ameisenkolonie nicht auch weitaus agressiver Auftreten, wenn sie könnte? Die Natur ist weder gut noch schlecht, sie ist wie sie ist. Ich denke wir Menschen haben wie alle Lebewesen den Drang unsere Umwelt an unsere Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Was uns die Evolution nicht von Haus aus mitgegeben hat ist langfrisige Planung über unsere eigene Generation hinaus. Klar kümmert man sich um den eigenen Nachwuchs, aber dann höhrt es auch schon auf. Jedoch ist das bei anderen Lebewesen nicht anders. 
Das sieht man schon sehr schön an Bevölkerungskurven. So sind Populationen von Tieren normalerweise nie über die Jahre konstant, sondern verhalten sich Sinusförmig. Eine Population wächst und wächst. Irgendwann ist sie so groß, das sie ihre eigene Nahrungsgrundlage so stark aufzehrt das es vermehrt zu Hungertoten kommt. Die Population sinkt und die Nahrungsgrundlage regenereriert sich. Dann gehts von Vorne los. Das ist bei Pflantzenfressern so die ihre Lieblingsblume essen, als auch beim Tieger der gerne Zebras mampft. 
Und der Mensch ist da nicht anders, man konsumiert ohne an die zukunft zu denken, wie die ganze restliche Natur auch. Im Gegensatz zum Tieger haben wir nur dummerweise das Potential viel mehr Schaden anzurichten als ein paar Zebras zu viel zu fressen.


----------



## Thoraros (7. April 2010)

Mein Physiklehrer hatte immer die perfekte Antwort auf diese Frage ... alles hat sich entwickelt (Evolution), jedoch gab es einen Funken, der aus lebloser Materie etwas Lebendiges schuf. Der Funke ist frei interpretierbar. Für mich ist es Sigmar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Menschenfeind

Die Geschichten in der Bibel sind sowieso bildlich zu verstehen sprich man muss die Kernaussage herausfiltern.


----------



## LaVerne (8. April 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich solche Reaktionen erwartet. Zudem habe ich an keiner Stelle behauptet, dass Gott es braucht, dass er verherrlicht wird. Dies würde wieder unterstellen, dass er unvollkommen ist. Ich habe bloss gesagt, dass er zu diesem Zweck geschaffen ist. Dies ist ein kleiner aber sehr wichtiger Unterschied.



Völlig irrelevant, denn dann wäre die Schöpfung des Menschen ein absurder Akt. Zudem ist hier wieder die Annahme, daß dieser Gott "vollkommen" sei, es aber schafft, eine in seinen Augen fehlerhafte Kreatur wie den Menschen zu schaffen - trotz seiner ebenso angenommenen "Allwissenheit" und "Allmächtigkeit". Entweder ist dieser "Gott" nicht fähig, eine vollkommene Schöpfung hinzulegen - oder sie ist mit Absicht unvollkommen; dann wäre dieser "Gott" mit all seinem Zorn und seiner Rachsucht, die wortwörtlich in der Bibel beschrieben steht, ein Sadist.



> Zudem sind dies sehr wohl Antworten. Die Frage ist, ob du dich damit zufrieden gibst oder nicht. ;-)



Es sind nichts anderes als eine von den ungezählten Sichtweisen, die die Menschen vom Gott der Bibel haben. Zudem ist sie unschlüssig, denn Du beantwortest die Frage nach dem "Warum" mit "zur Gottes Verherrlichung; aber eigentlich ist das auch nicht der Grund, weil der vollkommene Gott braucht die nicht". Das "Warum" wird also gar nicht geklärt; es werden wie immer weitere Fragen aufgeworfen.



> Du kannst natürlich immer die Antwort hinter der Antwort hinter der Antwort hinter der Antwort hinter der Antwort suchen. Bloss wirst du dann niemals mit suchen aufhören. Da du im eigentichlen Sinne niemals zu einer Antwort kommen wirst.



Wenn eine scheinbare Antwort nur weitere Fragen aufwirft, dann ist entweder die Antwort falsch oder man muß weitersuchen. Ich sehe nicht, was so schlimm daran ist, Dingen weiter und weiter auf den Grund zu gehen - zumal genau das ein Teil der menschlichen Natur ist, die laut der Gläubigen von Gott gegeben sein soll. 

Zudem sollte man auch die Fähigkeit haben, mit unbeantworteten Fragen zu leben, statt sie mit irrationalen Antworten zu füllen.



> Ob es einem liberalen Christen die Zehennägel hochrollt, ist seine Sache. Ich habe bloss versucht das zusammen zu fassen, was die Bibel zu diesem Thema sagt. Dass der Mensch dabei extrem schlecht weg kommt, habe ich nicht bestritten.



Du hast das wiedergegeben, was Deine Sicht der Bibel ist. Wie ich schon erwähnte, gibt es dazu eine Vielzahl von Ansichten und Auslegungen - und die Auslegungen mancher Theologen (z. B. Drewermann) macht erheblich mehr Sinn und ist fundierter als Dein simples Bibelbild.



> Ich finde jedoch die Art der Reaktion spannend. Oder besser gesagt der Ton. Soviel ich weiss, habe ich bishet mit keiner meiner Aussagen eine Person angegriffen oder mich sonst irgendwie ausfällig benommen. So interessiert es mich, wieso ich so zynisch behandelt werde?



Wenn Du mich damit meinst, so entschuldige ich mich für meine Sachlichkeit, die eine solche Bibelinterpretation tatsächlich nicht verdient hat. Ansonsten ist es kein Wunder, wenn man mit einer menschenverachtenden Bibelauslegung eine zynische Behandlung erfährt. 

Wie ich schon erwähnte, ist das hier ein Paradebeispiel, warum es beim Thema "Religion" zu Flamereien kommen muß (siehe Meneleus, der ansonsten ein recht sachlicher - und für sein Alter sehr reifer - Poster ist). Abgesehen von der simplen Frage "gläubig oder nicht gläubig" wird irgendwann ein absurdes Religionsbild gepostet, das derart konfus und menschenverachtend ist, daß die Gemüter hochschaukeln. Das ist nicht nur in religionsfernen Foren so, sondern auch in den einschlägigen Diskussionsgruppen - da schlagen sich selbst die Fundis wegen mancher Verse der angeblich ach so eindeutigen wörtlich ausgelegten Bibel verbal die Köppe ein.


----------



## Shaila (8. April 2010)

Tut mir ja Leid, ich habe noch versucht so sachlich wie möglich zu bleiben. Aber ich krieg da echt die Krise wenn ich lese, dass der Mensch dafür da ist und geschaffen wurde um einen Gott zu verherrlichen, der angeblich vollkommen, allmächtig und unfehlbar ist, aber seine eigene Schöpfung für die Fehler, die diese Schöpfung macht bestraft, obwohl es eine Schöpfung ist, die er mit Fehlern geschaffen hat.

Und wo es bei mir total hochkam ist der Part mit Gottes Zorn. Da wird nämlich gerechtfertigt, dass Kindermissbrauch, oder irgendwelche Hungertode in bitterarmen Ländern aktzeptabel sind, weil wir Menschen Sünder sind. Was kann denn bitte so ein kleines Kind dafür ? Wieso soll das dann sterben für Gottes Zorn ? Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Und noch weniger nachvollziehen kann ich, wie man an sowas glauben kann.

Naja, Religionen ist halt so ein Punkt bei mir. Seit jeher versuche ich zu verstehen, was die wahren beweggründe dahinter sind, oder ob viele Menschen wirklich nicht weiterdenken können. Gut vielleicht bin auch ich es der nicht weit genug denkt. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu sentimental. Aber bei solchen Aussagen meldet sich quasi mein Beschützerinstinkt, da kann ich nicht einfach sagen: "Dann glaub mal weiter."

Ist echt schlimm. Nein, bei solchen Aussagen sehe ich es als meine Pflicht an, diese Leute vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Ich habe insgesamt schon 28 Menschen zum Agnostiker "bekehrt" wenn man es so will, auch wenn das nicht immer einfach ist. Gerade bei solchen absurden Religionsauslegungen wie von Kurator. Weil da fällt es schwer die Fassung zu bewahren.

Aber Hass führt niemals zu einem Erfolg. Man versucht die anderen vom Gegenteil dessen zu überzeugen was sie glauben. Aber es klappt oft nicht. Dann wird man frustriert, man wird immer wütender darüber, wie man so etwa glauben kann, was in den eigenen Augen vollkommen schwachsinnig erscheint. Die Folge ist, wie ich eben sehr gut an mir selbst beobachten konnte, dass die Gefühle überhand nehmen und man versucht, dass Gegenüber irgendwie zwanghaft vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen.

Dies ist der falsche Weg, was einem aber immer erst im Nachhinein auffällt. Ich denke das scheint mir die plausibelste Erklärung, warum sich so wegen Religionen bekämpft wird, unabhängig davon, welche Religion jetzt die Bessere ist. Es verhält sich am Ende doch wie mit Partein oder Staatsansichten. Es gibt so viele Menschen und jeder hat eine andere Ansicht von einer perfekten Welt, bei manchen ähnelt es sich ein wenig, bei anderen ist es vollkommen verschieden.

Wenn man diese Tatsache betrachtet ist es UNMÖGLICH die perfekte Form des Zusammenlebens zu erschaffen. Die Demokratie ist nicht perfekt, der Kommunissmus ist nicht perfekt, die Diktatur ist nicht perfekt, der Absolutismus ist nicht perfekt, auch nicht eine Monarchie oder eine Theokratie.

Es kann nicht funktionieren, weil es immer Menschen geben wird mit anderen Ansichten. Es wird immer einer Gruppe nicht gefallen. Und diese werden versuchen es zu ändern. Solange der Mensch nicht lernt Kompromisse einzugehen, toleranter zu werden, andere so zu aktzeptieren wie sie sind und somit eine Form des Zusammenlebens zu schaffen, in dem Kompromisse eingegangen werden, wird es auch weiterhin Kämpfe geben. Solange Werte wie Intoleranz und Oberflächlichkeit sowie Schubladendenken und Vorurteile das Denken des Menschen bestimmen, wird es weiterhin Kämpfe geben. Solange man die anderen nicht leben lässt, wie sie wollen und die anderen einen auch leben lassen wie man selber will ohne dabei in die Freiheit eines anderen einzugreifen, wird es Kämpfe geben. Extreme Gruppen wie die NPD sind natürlich ausgeschlossen, da sie gegen Menschenrechte verstoßen in meinen Augen.

Jetzt fragt man sich was die Staatsformen und die Art des Zusammenlebens mit den Religionen zu tun haben. Ich denke sehr viel. Ich finde die Religionen sind regelrecht ein Stein im Weg für die Menschheit, hättte es Religionen nicht gegeben wäre die Menschheit schon viel weiter. Wegen Religionen hauen sich immer noch Leute die Köpfe ein, aus den Gründen die ic oben beschrieben habe. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht, eines Tages werden die Leute darüber in Geschichtsbüchern lesen und es wird ihnen genauso absurd vorkommen wie die Hexenverbrennung im Mittelalter.

Gäbe es eine einheitliche Religion wären auf einem Schlag etliche Probleme auf der Welt gelöst. Doch der Weg dahin ist nicht mit Gewalt zu erreichen, denn das erzielt genau das Gegenteil, was nichtmal die Erwachsenen kapieren. Man muss friedlich versuchen, die Leute vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen was oft sehr schwer ist und selbst den weisesten Mensch aus der Fassung bringen kann.


Selbiges gilt ebenfalls für Länder, wobei es da ja nicht ganz so schlimm ist. Solange es Staaten gibt, wird immer jemand versuchen diesen zu vergrößern, es gibt immer ein schwarzes Schaf. Würde man davon ausgehen, dass alle Länder auf der Erde zu einem großen Land zusammengefasst würde, welchen Anlass gäbe es noch sich zu bekämpfen ? Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Kurator (8. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Tut mir ja Leid, ich habe noch versucht so sachlich wie möglich zu bleiben. Aber ich krieg da echt die Krise wenn ich lese, dass der Mensch dafür da ist und geschaffen wurde um einen Gott zu verherrlichen, der angeblich vollkommen, allmächtig und unfehlbar ist, aber seine eigene Schöpfung für die Fehler, die diese Schöpfung macht bestraft, obwohl es eine Schöpfung ist, die er mit Fehlern geschaffen hat.
> 
> Und wo es bei mir total hochkam ist der Part mit Gottes Zorn. Da wird nämlich gerechtfertigt, dass Kindermissbrauch, oder irgendwelche Hungertode in bitterarmen Ländern aktzeptabel sind, weil wir Menschen Sünder sind. Was kann denn bitte so ein kleines Kind dafür ? Wieso soll das dann sterben für Gottes Zorn ? Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Und noch weniger nachvollziehen kann ich, wie man an sowas glauben kann.
> 
> Naja, Religionen ist halt so ein Punkt bei mir. Seit jeher versuche ich zu verstehen, was die wahren beweggründe dahinter sind, oder ob viele Menschen wirklich nicht weiterdenken können. Gut vielleicht bin auch ich es der nicht weit genug denkt. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu sentimental. Aber bei solchen Aussagen meldet sich quasi mein Beschützerinstinkt, da kann ich nicht einfach sagen: "Dann glaub mal weiter."



Der Punkt ist, dass die Schöpfung zu Beginn absolut fehlerfrei war. Sie war Perfekt in allen Dingen. Die Fehlerhaftigkeit des Menschen, die hat sich der Mensch selbst zu zu schreiben. Als Gott den Menschen schuf, hat er ihn in seinem Bildnis geschaffen, dies beinhaltet die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden. Nun, der Mensch hat entschieden und er hat es falsch gemacht. Hier jetzt Gott die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben zu wollen, ist typisch Mensch. Es vermasseln und dann einen Schuldigen suchen um mit dem Finger auf ihn zu zeigen.
Genau hier kommt mir auch die Galle hoch, wenn ich sehe, wozu die Kirche fähig war, welche Greuel sie über die Welt gebracht hat mit all ihren Kreuzzügen. Mit der Inquisition und den Verfolgungen. Dies ist in keinster weise zu rechtfertigen. Ja, diese Menschen haben sich auf die Bibel berufen. Dies jedoch in der schändlichen Absicht ihre Machtgier zu rechtfertigen. All diese Taten sind in keinster Weise mit der Bibel zu rechtfertigen. Es ist eine Niedertracht und Gotteslästerung im höchsten Masse. Hier kommt natürlich auch das Thema der Armutsituationen auf der ganzen Welt mit hinein. Auch der Kindsmissbrauch. Der Grund ist Sünde, ja. Dies ist jedoch in keinster Weise eine Entschuldigung. Es ist eine absolut billige Flucht, dies damit entschuldigen zu wollen. Dies macht die ganze Misere nur noch schlimmer.
Ja, es ist ein Hohn, dass sich die sogenannte Kirche nicht mehr für die verhungernden Kinder einsetzt. Denn bei Gott, die Möglichkeiten hätte sie wirklich.
Glaub mir Meneleus hier stehen wir genau auf der selben Seite. Es ist eine Schande und dies soll auch so benennt werden. Dass diese Institution (dieses Wort ist hier sehr bewusst gebraucht, da es nicht im Entferntesten etwas damit zu tun hat, was die Bibel als Gemeinde beschreibt) sich überhaupt anmasst Gott zu verkünden, wenn sie in Tat und Wahrheit das Gegenteil leben.
An dieser Stelle will ich natürlich nicht alles über einen Kamm schähren. Es gibt sehr wohl Kirchen, welche ihren Auftrag nach kommen. Und um diese bin ich umso dankbarer. Leider sind es nicht diese, welche in den Medien präsent sind. So als kleiner Seitenhieb. Die meisten Hilfsorganisationen in der dritten Welt haben einen christlichen Hintergrund.
Es ist mir extrem wichtig, dass die Differenzierung statt findet zwischen der Lehre der Bibel und dem was sich die Kirche im Verlauf der Jahrhunderte geleistet hat und auch immer noch leistet. Dass dies nicht übereinstimmt sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein und trotzdem wird genau dies eben nicht gemacht.
Dies ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich nicht religiös bin. Denn Religion ist ein von Menschen gemachter Machtapparat, welcher nichts mit dem persönlichen Glauben und Wachstum gemein hat. Religion war nicht immer so, aber heute ist sie es. Daher lehne ich dieses Wort strickt ab. Es geht um eine persönliche Beziehung zu Gott, welcher die Menschen trotz ihrer Fehler so liebt, dass er seinen Sohn für sie büssen lässt.

Anhand der Fehler der Menschen auf den Charakter von Gott zu schliessen ist in meinen Augen eine unzulässige Schlussfolgerung. Dies währe etwa das selbe, als würde jemand bei Microsoft ein Verbrechen begehen und alle würden mit dem Finger auf Bill Gates zeigen und sagen, er ist der Schuldige.


mfg Kurator


----------



## Jester (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Also ich denke das Religion einfach nur gut als Vorwand für Kriege / Morde genutzt wird. Berichtigt mich falls ich falsch liege aber ich glaube nicht das in der Bibel, im Koran, in der Tora und in allen anderen "heiligen Schriften" etwas davon steht das man eine Bombe auf das nächstliegende Waisenhaus der "Ungläubigen, Gotteslästerer, etc." werfen soll nur weil die jenigen einen anderen Glauben haben.



So steht das sicher nicht drin, aber enthalten sowohl Koran als auch Bibel ( mit den buddhistischen Werken kenn ich mich nicht so aus, meines Wissens enthalten sie aber keinen Missionsbefehl) einen Missionsbefehl. 

Dass die Religion zu ihren Anfangszeiten vielleicht wirklich noch, zumindest weltlich gesehen, heilsbringend war kann man so festhalten denk ich mal.
Schnell fanden dann aber Einige raus, dass man die Religion super missbrauchen kann, sei es um ordentlich Profit zu machen oder meinem "ungläubigen" Nachbarn mal ordentlich eins auszuwischen. Das ging dann so ungefähr 1500 Jahre lang gut, man hat gemordet, geplündert, gebrandschatzt im Namen des Herren, die weltlichen Herren( die nur allzu sehr dem unstillbaren, menschlichem Verlangen nach Macht und Geld verfallen waren/sind) fanden es auch toll, sie profitierten.
Dann aber kam der Segen der Aufklärung über unsere westliche Welt und endlich konnte man erklären, dass der Blitz nicht der Zorn Gottes ist und man doch bitte Ablassbriefchen kaufen soll, sondern eine banale elektrische Entladung. 

Somit war auch der ursprüngliche Grund überhaupt Religionen zu haben entschwunden:
Zu erklären, was der Mensch nicht wissen kann/konnte. Quasi als "Pausenclown" (Yay! Provokation!), bis der Mensch die Möglichkeit hat, zu erfahren, was er sich noch mit "göttlichem Handeln" erklären muss.

Zu dieser ganzen "Gott liebt dich, er liebt dich nicht, Gott liebt uns, er liebt uns nicht" Diskussion möchte ich nur kurz sagen:
Gottes Schöpfung ist nach der Bibel ein Abbild seiner Selbst. In dieser Schöpfung ist Alles bis auf das kleinste Detail aufeinander abgestimmt, Nichts fehlt, Nichts ist überflüssig.
Es gibt Nichts, was nicht sein muss. Muss uns Gott lieben? Nein. Es würde also komplett allen Prinzipien seiner Schöpfung widersprechen, sollte er uns "lieben".
Außerdem müsste "Gott" dann ein emotionales Wesen sein und folglich weder vollkommen noch allmächtig. Denn JEDES emotionale Wesen lässt sich ein Stück weit auch von seinen Emotionen leiten und ist somit fehlbar.

Dennoch schätze ich die christliche Religion dafür, dass sie uns einen Wertekanon brachte, der zumindest in der Neuzeit zu einem guten Miteinander führt und Grundlage unseres Kulturkreises ist.
Ich hoffe man hat so ungefähr mitbekommen können, was ich mir so denke...
Grüße
Jester


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. April 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Dennoch schätze ich die christliche Religion dafür, dass sie uns einen Wertekanon brachte, der zumindest in der Neuzeit zu einem guten Miteinander führt und Grundlage unseres Kulturkreises ist.



Krieg ist für dich der Inhalt eines guten Miteinanders und eine Grundlage eines Kulturkreises?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Moment... Gott ist ja allmächtig, allwissend und allsehend (sonst wäre er nicht Gott)...

Wie konnte dann aber passieren, dass sich seine Schöpfung der Sünde hingibt?
Ich mein... er musste es doch vorher gewusst haben, was passieren wird...
Entweder wusste er es nicht und ist somit nicht allmächtig und auch nicht Gott, er wusste es und es war ihm egal und er kann kein liebender Gott sein oder er hat uns absichtlich so geschaffen und absichtlich die Sünde in unser Leben gebracht... und ich weiß nicht was ich dann davon halten soll...


----------



## Jester (8. April 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Krieg ist für dich der Inhalt eines guten Miteinanders und eine Grundlage eines Kulturkreises?



Nöö.
Hab ich auch nicht gesagt. Das Grundgesetz ist zum Beispiel auf den 10 Geboten aufgebaut und regelt ein friedvolles und angenehmes Leben hier in Deutschland.
Die Weltkriege und heutige Kriege generell sind natürlich anzuführen, sie waren aber nicht religiös motiviert.
Und stell dir mal vor, wenn jeder Mensch auf der Welt nach den 10 Geboten leben würde ( was nicht bedeuten muss, dass er Christ ist!!!), dann wäre echt alles schick!
Völlig naiv, utopisch und niemals erreichbar!
Das meinte ich, das Christentum ( und auch der Islam, so er denn friedvoll gelebt wird!) hat uns eine ziemlich gute Vorlage für eine tolle Gesellschaftordnung gegeben.


----------



## Shaila (8. April 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, dass die Schöpfung zu Beginn absolut fehlerfrei war. Sie war Perfekt in allen Dingen. Die Fehlerhaftigkeit des Menschen, die hat sich der Mensch selbst zu zu schreiben. Als Gott den Menschen schuf, hat er ihn in seinem Bildnis geschaffen, dies beinhaltet die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden. Nun, der Mensch hat entschieden und er hat es falsch gemacht. Hier jetzt Gott die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben zu wollen, ist typisch Mensch. Es vermasseln und dann einen Schuldigen suchen um mit dem Finger auf ihn zu zeigen.
> Genau hier kommt mir auch die Galle hoch, wenn ich sehe, wozu die Kirche fähig war, welche Greuel sie über die Welt gebracht hat mit all ihren Kreuzzügen. Mit der Inquisition und den Verfolgungen. Dies ist in keinster weise zu rechtfertigen. Ja, diese Menschen haben sich auf die Bibel berufen. Dies jedoch in der schändlichen Absicht ihre Machtgier zu rechtfertigen. All diese Taten sind in keinster Weise mit der Bibel zu rechtfertigen. Es ist eine Niedertracht und Gotteslästerung im höchsten Masse. Hier kommt natürlich auch das Thema der Armutsituationen auf der ganzen Welt mit hinein. Auch der Kindsmissbrauch. Der Grund ist Sünde, ja. Dies ist jedoch in keinster Weise eine Entschuldigung. Es ist eine absolut billige Flucht, dies damit entschuldigen zu wollen. Dies macht die ganze Misere nur noch schlimmer.
> Ja, es ist ein Hohn, dass sich die sogenannte Kirche nicht mehr für die verhungernden Kinder einsetzt. Denn bei Gott, die Möglichkeiten hätte sie wirklich.
> Glaub mir Meneleus hier stehen wir genau auf der selben Seite. Es ist eine Schande und dies soll auch so benennt werden. Dass diese Institution (dieses Wort ist hier sehr bewusst gebraucht, da es nicht im Entferntesten etwas damit zu tun hat, was die Bibel als Gemeinde beschreibt) sich überhaupt anmasst Gott zu verkünden, wenn sie in Tat und Wahrheit das Gegenteil leben.
> ...



Du redest an dem vorbei, was ich sagen will. Du sprichst jetzt von der Kirche, dass ist wieder etwas ganz anderes, wie du selber schon schreibst. Es geht mir darum, wie man daran glauben kann, dass es gerechtfertigt ist, dass irgendwelchen kleinen Kinder sterben, nur weil die Menschen Sünder sind. Wie kann man das rechtfertigen. Vorallem bei einem Gott der Liebe. Und man kann es meiner Meinung nach drehen wie man will, man KANN es nicht rechtfertigen, wenn man ein "guter" Mensch ist. Denn man kommt immer wieder auf den einen Punkt, egal wie die Gedankengänge verlaufen, auf den einen Punkt, dass Gott nicht hinsieht, es ihm egal ist, er nicht helfen kann oder es bewusst tut, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

Ich habe einfach immer noch nicht verstanden, warum der Mensch ein höheres Wesen benötigt um gute Werte auszuleben. Warum müssen Religionen irgendwelche Werte vorgeben, die man leben soll ? Wieso ist der Mensch nicht in der Lage, diese Werte ganz natürlich auszuleben. Als wäre es ganz normal ? Wozu braucht der Mensch einen Glauben an einen Gott, um Liebe zu zeigen, für Mitgefühl, Toleranz ? Wozu ?

Wann wird der Mensch endlich so weit sein und sich nicht länger wie ein Herdentier verhalten, welches einen großen Schäfer hat ? Wann werden die Menschen endlich einmal lernen ihr Schicksal nicht in die Hände eines göttlichen Wesens zu legen ? Warum können die Menschen das nicht selber ? Sind die Menschen so tief gesunken, dass sie andere brauchen um gut zu sein ?

Die Bibel und Allgemein, der ganze Glaube ist nur so übersäht von Dingen, die sich widersprechen. Und noch immer: Niemand konnte mir bisjetzt einen aktzeptablen Grund liefern, warum es denn so ist und man gleichzeitig daran glauben kann. 

Ich war bei einem Bischof, ja im Ernst. genau genommen war ich sogar bei einem Bischof und noch einem anderen Geistlichen. Ich habe mich mit ihnen über diese Sache unterhalten. Sie erklärten mir genau das was ich erwartet hatte. Die Freiheit des Menschen soll gewahrt werden, deswegen ist Leiden gerechtfertigt. Würde Gott eingreifen, wäre die Freiheit zerstört.

Ich fragte ihn welchen Sinn Gott dann hat. Nach längerer Überlegungszeit bekam ich die Antwort, dass er den Menschen Kraft gibt und er die Verkörperung der Liebe ist. Als ich dann bemerkte wie ein emotionales Wesen unfehlbar sein kann, wussten beide keine Antwort mehr. Ich wurde gebeten später noch einmal zu kommen. Aber ich kam nicht wieder.

Die Antwort ist nämlich, dass die Kirche selber keine Antwort auf diese Fragen hat. Ganz einfach weil es keine Antwort gibt. Es ist schlichtweg ein Fehler. Wenn ich mir die Geschichten der Christen anschaue, war sie nie wirklich von Liebe geprägt, immernur von Hass und Machtgier. Die Bibel ist von Menschen gemacht worden und deshalb wahrscheinlich auch widersprüchlich. Aber wie kann man dann daran glauben ? Ist sie dann überhaupt noch heilig ?

Man beachte auch mal Folgendes: Vergleicht die Glaubensgrundsätze der Christen und der Freimaurer. Es wird sofort auffallen, dass sich die beiden Grundsätze auffällig ähneln. Nun wird wahrscheinlich niemand die Glaubensgrundsetze der Freimaurer oder die Freimaurer selber kennen und es würde jetzt auch zu lange dauern diese zu erzählen.

Was ich sagen will, ist das die Christen damals diese Grundsätze einfach übernommen und abgeändert haben. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach nur aus dem Willen nach Macht geschehen. Die Freimaurer wurden gejagd und getötet, zu Unrecht.

Man beachte: Die Dreifaltigkeit bei den Christen, Bei den Freimaurern, die 3 Säulen: Brüderlichkeit, Einigkeit, Aufrichtigkeit

Bei den Christen ist es das Kreuz an das Jesus geschlagen wurde, bei den Freimaurern ist es ein Baum.

Die beiden Grundsätze ähneln sich extrem, nur weiss davon keiner, es steht nichtmal was bei Wikipedia darüber. Die Leute wissen es nicht. Alles ist auf einer Lüge aufgebaut, zumindest die Religion. Gegen den Glauben will ich nichts sagen, der ist nämlich bei den Freimaurern und den Christen gleich, aber die Religion der Christen ist auf Lügen aufgebaut und ich bleibe bei dieser Behauptung bis mich jemand vom Gegenteil überzeugen kann.


----------



## Thrainan (8. April 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, dass die Schöpfung zu Beginn absolut fehlerfrei war. Sie war Perfekt in allen Dingen. Die Fehlerhaftigkeit des Menschen, die hat sich der Mensch selbst zu zu schreiben. Als Gott den Menschen schuf, hat er ihn in seinem Bildnis geschaffen, dies beinhaltet die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden. Nun, der Mensch hat entschieden und er hat es falsch gemacht...
> 
> mfg Kurator



Also Gott hat uns die Möglichkeit gegeben selbst zu entscheiden, aber nicht die Weitsicht dass alle Entscheidungen richtig sind? Dann war aber die Schöpfung nicht perfekt, sondern Fehlerhaft. Denn wenn ich intelektuell mit ausreichend Informationen und versorgt bin und die Möglichkeit habe diese zu auch zu richtig zu interpretieren sollte ich keine Fehlentscheidungen treffen. Hat Gott dem Menschen also Intelektuell künstlich beschränkt?

Ein anderer Ansatz wäre zuzugeben das auch Gott Fehler macht, denn wir sind ja nach seinem Vorbild geformt und machen ständig welche. 

Egal wie rum, deine Argumentation hält selbst oberflächlicher Analyse nicht stand.


----------



## Ykon (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Moment... Gott ist ja allmächtig, allwissend und allsehend (sonst wäre er nicht Gott)...
> 
> Wie konnte dann aber passieren, dass sich seine Schöpfung der Sünde hingibt?
> Ich mein... er musste es doch vorher gewusst haben, was passieren wird...
> Entweder wusste er es nicht und ist somit nicht allmächtig und auch nicht Gott, er wusste es und es war ihm egal und er kann kein liebender Gott sein oder er hat uns absichtlich so geschaffen und absichtlich die Sünde in unser Leben gebracht... und ich weiß nicht was ich dann davon halten soll...



Gott hat uns bewusst den freien Wille gegeben. Wir dürfen selber entscheiden, wie wir unser Leben leben. Der (biblische) Haken an der ganze Sache ist, dass wenn wir "falsch" bzw. mit Sünden leben, kommen wir in die ewige Hölle. Egal ist es ihm nicht, weil er uns alles geboten und gelehrt hat, um das zu verhindern. Er ist trozdem ein liebender Gott, weil er immer verzeiht, wenn du Reue zeigst und so weiter. Die Sünde haben die Menschen mit freiem Willen auf die Erde gebracht, nicht Gott.


----------



## Shaila (8. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gott hat uns bewusst den freien Wille gegeben. Wir dürfen selber entscheiden, wie wir unser Leben leben. Der (biblische) Haken an der ganze Sache ist, dass wenn wir "falsch" bzw. mit Sünden leben, kommen wir in die ewige Hölle. Egal ist es ihm nicht, weil er uns alles geboten und gelehrt hat, um das zu verhindern. Er ist trozdem ein liebender Gott, weil er immer verzeiht, wenn du Reue zeigst und so weiter. Die Sünde haben die Menschen mit freiem Willen auf die Erde gebracht, nicht Gott.



Gott hätte vorraussehen müssen das es so kommt, er ist allmächtig. Das ist wieder der Punkt. Er bestraft seine eigene Schöpfung für die Fehler, die er ihnen mitgegeben hat. Denn wären die Menschen nicht schwach gewesen wäre es auch nicht dazu gekommen, oder nicht ?


----------



## Jester (8. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gott hat uns bewusst den freien Wille gegeben. Wir dürfen selber entscheiden, wie wir unser Leben leben. Der (biblische) Haken an der ganze Sache ist, dass wenn wir "falsch" bzw. mit Sünden leben, kommen wir in die ewige Hölle. Egal ist es ihm nicht, weil er uns alles geboten und gelehrt hat, um das zu verhindern. Er ist trozdem ein liebender Gott, weil er immer verzeiht, wenn du Reue zeigst und so weiter. Die Sünde haben die Menschen mit freiem Willen auf die Erde gebracht, nicht Gott.



Als liebender Vater z.b. würdest du deinem Kind ein Messer in die Hand drücken und sagen:
"Hey ich liebe dich sooo sehr! Mach doch mit dem Messer was du willst! Wenn du damit irgendwen umbringst, haha, ist doch kein Problem, alles deine Entscheidung!"
Ich hoffe nicht. Ein liebender Gott KANN bei den Schrecken von Ausschwitz oder anderen KZs nicht einfach zugschaut haben!
"Er hat den Gefangenen Hoffnung gegeben" hör ich dann immer wieder. Wow. Tot sind die trotzdem, zugrunde gegangen durch die grausamste Einrichung die es jemals gab.

Und der Mist mit dem "freien Willen"...
Wenn man der Bibel glaubt hat Gott doch schon ordentlich eingegriffen wenn ihm was nicht gepasst hat!
Hey, die Ägypter sind gemein zu meinem Volk, wusch, alle tot.
Hey, Sodom und Gomorra sind voller Sünder, zack bums weg!


Ein Widerspruch, der mich an der ganzen Kiste zweifeln lässt.


----------



## Koom (8. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gott hat uns bewusst den freien Wille gegeben. Wir dürfen selber entscheiden, wie wir unser Leben leben. Der (biblische) Haken an der ganze Sache ist, dass wenn wir "falsch" bzw. mit Sünden leben, kommen wir in die ewige Hölle. Egal ist es ihm nicht, weil er uns alles geboten und gelehrt hat, um das zu verhindern. Er ist trozdem ein liebender Gott, weil er immer verzeiht, wenn du Reue zeigst und so weiter. Die Sünde haben die Menschen mit freiem Willen auf die Erde gebracht, nicht Gott.


So argumentiert Blizzard auch immer, wenn ein Encounter exploitet wurde oder ein Patch buggy war. ;-)


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2010)

Angenommen man ist unfehlbar und allmaechtig: Das bedeutet doch auch, dass man nichts schaffen muss was irgendeinen Nutzen erfuellt, da man selbst jede Aufgabe selbst besser erfuellen koennte. Wenn man etwas schafft kann es also nur einem Zwecke dienen: Unterhaltung. Wenn ich etwas schaffe das mich unterhalten soll, dann soll es freilich nicht langweilig und vorhersehbar sein - also fuege ich einen Zufallsfaktor hinzu (Entscheidungsfreiheit, wuhu!). Und dann muss ich eigentlich nur noch vor der Scheibe sitzen und schauen was passiert. 

Seht es ein: Wenn es einen Gott gibt, dann sind wir wahrscheinlich nur ein Unterhaltungsprodukt und ihm ist es egal was wir machen - so lange wir etwas machen. Besonders putzig findet er es bestimmt, wenn sich seine Spielzeuge ueber ihn Gedanken machen...

PS: Und zu all dem "liebender Gott" usw. - es geht um Religionen allgemein, man sollte dazu vielleicht auch mal ueber den Tellerrand des Christentums hinausschauen. Religionen sind nuetzliche kleine Dingelchen, die sich der Mensch auf Basis seines aktuellen Wissenstands und seiner aktuellen moralischen Vorstellungen geschaffen hat um sich unerklaerliche Dinge zu erklaeren. Normal muesste sich das staendig veraendern und geupdated werden. Aber als die Menschen anfingen den ganzen Kram aufzuschreiben, schuf man das Problem der Nachhaltigkeit einer aufgeschriebenen Furzidee...


----------



## Jester (8. April 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Angenommen man ist unfehlbar und allmaechtig: Das bedeutet doch auch, dass man nichts schaffen muss was irgendeinen Nutzen erfuellt, da man selbst jede Aufgabe selbst besser erfuellen koennte. Wenn man etwas schafft kann es also nur einem Zwecke dienen: Unterhaltung. Wenn ich etwas schaffe das mich unterhalten soll, dann soll es freilich nicht langweilig und vorhersehbar sein - also fuege ich einen Zufallsfaktor hinzu (Entscheidungsfreiheit, wuhu!). Und dann muss ich eigentlich nur noch vor der Scheibe sitzen und schauen was passiert.
> 
> Seht es ein: Wenn es einen Gott gibt, dann sind wir wahrscheinlich nur ein Unterhaltungsprodukt und ihm ist es egal was wir machen - so lange wir etwas machen. Besonders putzig findet er es bestimmt, wenn sich seine Spielzeuge ueber ihn Gedanken machen...
> 
> .




Denk ich nicht. Denn wären wir nur kleine Hampelmännchen für den Big Boss wäre dieser ein ziemlich bescheidener Gott.
Denn warum ein Universum zur Unterhaltung schaffen, dass zu 90% aus kaltem, toten Raum besteht, wenn man ein farbenfrohes Universum basteln könnte, wo in jeder Ecke Unterhaltung ohne Ende ist?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Denk ich nicht. Denn wären wir nur kleine Hampelmännchen für den Big Boss wäre dieser ein ziemlich bescheidener Gott.
> Denn warum ein Universum zur Unterhaltung schaffen, dass zu 90% aus kaltem, toten Raum besteht, wenn man ein farbenfrohes Universum basteln könnte, wo in jeder Ecke Unterhaltung ohne Ende ist?



Andere Vorlieben?


Was mich aber zu was noch ganz anderem bringt was zum Teil auch mit der Frage was Gott sich überhaupt dabei gedacht hat zusammenhängt...
Warum hat er überhaupt Leid geschaffen? Das Böse, das schlechte? Wieso hat er das alles gemacht?


----------



## Ykon (8. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Gott hätte vorraussehen müssen das es so kommt, er ist allmächtig. Das ist wieder der Punkt. Er bestraft seine eigene Schöpfung für die Fehler, die er ihnen mitgegeben hat. Denn wären die Menschen nicht schwach gewesen wäre es auch nicht dazu gekommen, oder nicht ?



Man könnte sich darüber streiten, ob der freie Wille die "Perfektion" zerstört oder gefördert hat oder nicht. Zudem hat sich der Teufel eingemischt und die Menschen quasi verführt.



Jester schrieb:


> Als liebender Vater z.b. würdest du deinem Kind ein Messer in die Hand drücken und sagen:
> "Hey ich liebe dich sooo sehr! Mach doch mit dem Messer was du willst! Wenn du damit irgendwen umbringst, haha, ist doch kein Problem, alles deine Entscheidung!"
> Ich hoffe nicht. Ein liebender Gott KANN bei den Schrecken von Ausschwitz oder anderen KZs nicht einfach zugschaut haben!
> "Er hat den Gefangenen Hoffnung gegeben" hör ich dann immer wieder. Wow. Tot sind die trotzdem, zugrunde gegangen durch die grausamste Einrichung die es jemals gab.
> ...



Natürlich, nur muss das Kind deswegen für immer in der Hölle schmoren.
Nein, Spaß beiseite. Es ist natürlich ein überspitzes Beispiel, denn wir wurden ja nicht mit etwas gefährlichen bzw. den Dran so etwas zu tun erschaffen. Ob er bei den KZs zugeschaut hat, weiß ich nicht. Es gab aber auf jeden Fall Menschen, die zugesehen haben, wobei wir wieder beim Thema "freier Wille" sind.

Bei deinem zweiten Punkt muss ich dir aber zustimmen. Gott war im AT viel präsenter, als im NT. Wieso das so ist, kann ich dir nicht direkt sagen, aber es hat wohl damit zu tun, dass Jesus Gott im NT "vertreten" hat.



Selor schrieb:


> Was mich aber zu was noch ganz anderem bringt was zum Teil auch mit der Frage was Gott sich überhaupt dabei gedacht hat zusammenhängt...
> Warum hat er überhaupt Leid geschaffen? Das Böse, das schlechte? Wieso hat er das alles gemacht?



Das kam zusammen mit der Sünde des Menschen. Bevor es die Sünde gab, war alles perfekt und paradiesisch.


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum hat er überhaupt Leid geschaffen? Das Böse, das schlechte? Wieso hat er das alles gemacht?



Einfach: Stell Dir Gott als Gamer und uns als Figuren eines Spiels vor (he - das ist immerhin ein Gaming-Portal!). Wenn man immer gut und unfehlbar ist, will man halt mal probieren wie es waere, wenn dem nicht so ist. Leid. Tod. Verderben. Werbefernsehen. Alles Produkte des Spieltriebs eines jungen Gottes. Ich habe gehoert besonders konservative Goetter haben auch schon das Verbot des Killerspiels "Leben" gefordert...


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. April 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Nöö.
> Hab ich auch nicht gesagt. Das Grundgesetz ist zum Beispiel auf den 10 Geboten aufgebaut und regelt ein friedvolles und angenehmes Leben hier in Deutschland.
> Die Weltkriege und heutige Kriege generell sind natürlich anzuführen, sie waren aber nicht religiös motiviert.
> Und stell dir mal vor, wenn jeder Mensch auf der Welt nach den 10 Geboten leben würde ( was nicht bedeuten muss, dass er Christ ist!!!), dann wäre echt alles schick!
> ...



Es wäre viel besser wenn sich die Menschen an den Menschenrechten orientierten, die nicht auf die 10 Gebote aufgebaut sind. Mit utopischen "wenn alle Menschen friedlich wären..." Sachen braucht man glaube ich garnicht in eine Diskussion zu kommen.

Und dass Kriege nicht religiös motiviert wären?

Ich hoffe das du den Satz nicht so gemeint hast oder zumindest bereust^^


----------



## Koom (8. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nuff said.


----------



## Jester (8. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Natürlich, nur muss das Kind deswegen für immer in der Hölle schmoren.
> Nein, Spaß beiseite. Es ist natürlich ein überspitzes Beispiel, denn wir wurden ja nicht mit etwas gefährlichen bzw. den Dran so etwas zu tun erschaffen. Ob er bei den KZs zugeschaut hat, weiß ich nicht. Es gab aber auf jeden Fall Menschen, die zugesehen haben, wobei wir wieder beim Thema "freier Wille" sind.
> 
> Bei deinem zweiten Punkt muss ich dir aber zustimmen. Gott war im AT viel präsenter, als im NT. Wieso das so ist, kann ich dir nicht direkt sagen, aber es hat wohl damit zu tun, dass Jesus Gott im NT "vertreten" hat.



Ach... Du hast also nie den Drang gehabt jemanden so richtig eins auf die Nase zu geben?
Siehste! Das Böse ist genauso in uns wie das Gute, auch wenn man es ganz außerhalb der Religionen sieht.
Dann kommt es eben auf den individuellen Standpunkt an, welche Seite man auslebt!
Ich bevorzuge die böse Seite, die haben einfach die besseren Cookies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aha! Wenn also Gott im AT ordentlich ausgeteilt hat wenn ihm was nicht gepasst hat, wo blieb da der freie Wille?


			
				Selor schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Vorlieben?



Aha. Leerer Raum ist für Gott also der Inbegriff der Spaßigkeit. Was sind wir dann für ihn? Wenn es "leeren" und "vollen" Raum gibt, kann es Gott nicht nur um Unterhaltung gegangen sein. Denn würde er eines der Beiden spannender finden als das Andere, wäre unser Universum entweder komplett voll oder komplett leer!


----------



## Jester (8. April 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Es wäre viel besser wenn sich die Menschen an den Menschenrechten orientierten, die nicht auf die 10 Gebote aufgebaut sind. Mit utopischen "wenn alle Menschen friedlich wären..." Sachen braucht man glaube ich garnicht in eine Diskussion zu kommen.
> 
> Und dass Kriege nicht religiös motiviert wären?
> 
> Ich hoffe das du den Satz nicht so gemeint hast oder zumindest bereust^^



Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber dieses Zitat mit meinem Ipod in meinen vorigen Beitrag reinzubasteln wäre sehr aufwendig.
Menschenrechte nicht auf den 10 Geboten basierend? Du sollst nicht töten? Du sollst deinen Nächsten lieben wie dich selbst?
Also!

Und natürlich war ein Großteil aller Kriege religiös motiviert, unsere heutigen aber nicht!
Seit der Aufklärung fällt mir spontan kein Krieg zwischen zwei Staaten(!!) ein, der religiös motiviert ist.


----------



## Shaila (8. April 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Seit der Aufklärung fällt mir spontan kein Krieg zwischen zwei Staaten(!!) ein, der religiös motiviert ist.



Wobei ich nicht denke, dass es da nur um den Glauben geht.


----------



## Jester (8. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht denke, dass es da nur um den Glauben geht.



Nur darum ging es nie.
Aber Kreuzzüge usw. hatten, neben Land- und Besitznahme, sicher einen religiösen Anlass.
Wäre es denen nur um den Glauben gegangen hätten sie beim vierten Mal( glaub es war der 4.)
nicht auch mal eben Konstantinopel angegriffen und ausgeraubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2010)

Jetzt sind wir wieder beim Für/Wider, Pro/Contra, Gibts Gott oder Nicht etc.-Kram angelangt. Thread ist zu - neue Threads zum gleichen Thema oder scheinheilige pseudokritische Rückfragen zur Schließung ebenfalls. :-)


----------

